# هندســة الفلـــــــزات والبتــــرول والمنــــاجم



## محمد حمزه (3 يونيو 2006)

بســــم الله الرحمـن الرحيــــم​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....... تحية طيبة وبعد .......

أخواني المهندسين أخواتي المهندسات في جميع مجالات وأفرع الهندسة ، أدعوكم للمشاركة معنا في تأسيس قسم هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم هنا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب ، وذلك من خلال مشاركة موضوعية جادة في هذا المجال من خلال آرآئكم و مداخلاتكم ومشاركاتكم بمواضيع تندرج تحت هذا القسم من الهندسة.
ولكن دعوني الآن أبين من وجهة نظري المتواضعة مدى إرتباط هذا القسم وأهميته بالنسبة للأقسام الأخرى بإختصار شديد وذلك على سبيل المثال لا الحصر (وأسأل الله التوفيق والسداد) :

الهندسة الكهربائية ---- طبعا لا وجود للكهرباء بلا كابلات ناقلة للكهرباء وهذه الكابلات تكون مصنوعة من معادن ( فلزات) موصلة للكهرباء وذات كفاءة عالية في التوصيل الكهربي مثل النحاس والألومنيوم واللذان يتم إنتاجهما بواسطة سلسلة من العمليات الهندسية تبدأ أساسا بإستخراج الخامات من باطن الأرض عن طريق مهندسوا المناجم ثم عملية الإستخلاص والمعالجة و التصنيع للحصول على الجودة والكفاءة المطلوبة عن طريق هندسة الفلزات طبعا بمشاركة أقسام أخرى مثل الهندسة الميكانيكية.

هندسة الكومبيوتر ---- كما تعلمون يدخل في صناعة الدوائر الإلكترونية (الماذربورد مثلا) وصلات نحاسية ذات درجة نقاوة عالية يتم إنتاجها بهذه الجودة الخاصة عن طريق هندسة الفلزات.

الهندسة الكيميائية ---- يتم إستخراج النفط الخام من باطن الأرض عن طريق مهندسوا البترول و من ثم عمليات التكرير للحصول على المنتجات البترولية المختلفة بواسطة المهندسين الكيميائيين.

الهندسة المدنية ---- طبعا لا غنى عن حديد التسليح في عملية البناء هذا النوع من الصلب يتم الحصول عليه بعد عملية الإستخلاص من الخامة عن طريق سلسلة من العمليات الميتالورجية (هندسة الفلزات) تبدأ بصهر الخامات في الأفران والتحكم في نسب وتركيزات الكربون المواد الأخرى الداخلة في تكوين حديد التسليح ومن ثم عمليات الصب والسحب للحصول على الأسياخ الحديدية وعمليات المعالجات الحرارية للحصول على المواصفات المطلوبة في حديد التسليح.

أحبائي المهندسين لا أطيل عليكم ........ وكما قلت هذا على سبيل المثال لا الحصر.
أسأل الله لي ولكم التوفيق ...... ودعونا الآن نبدأ بمشاركات تعريفية لهذا القسم وتاريخه في العالم العربي ....

ملحوظة: لماذا هذا الإرتباط بين هذه الأقسام الثلاثة؟
طبعا واضح جدا أنه لا فلزات (معادن) بلا مهندسي مناجم لإستخراج الخامات من باطن الأرض وكذلك لا بترول بلا حفر وهندسة مناجم.

أرجوا المشاركة ولو بالقليل ....... وشكرا


----------



## محمد حمزه (3 يونيو 2006)

*كيف بدأ هذا القسم في هندسة القاهرة؟*

*نبذه تاريخيه:*

بدأت الدراسة بالقسم عام 1944 فى تخصصى هندسة المناجم وهندسة البترول حيث استقبل بعض الطلبة المنقولين من السنة الأولى بالكلية (كانت السنتان الإعدادية والأولى مشتركة بين جميع طلبة الكلية) والتحق هؤلاء الطلبة بالسنة الثانية بالقسم وهؤلاء هم الذين أكملوا دراستهم وتخرجوا عام 1947 ويمثلون أول دفعه تخرجت من القسم وكان عددهم : 

10 مهندسين مناجم - 6 مهندسين بترول 

ومن المناسب أن نذكر أن عدد خريجى كلية الهندسة - جامعة فؤاد الأول فى ذلك العام كان 227 مهندسا. 
فى أكتوبر 1959 بدأت الدراسة فى هندسة الفلزات لبعض الطلبة المنقولين من السنة الأولى. وتخرجت أول دفعة من مهندسى الفلزات فى يوليه 1962 وكان عددهم 22 مهندسـا بينما كان إجمالى عدد خريجى كلية الهندسة - جامعة القاهره فى نفس العام 498 مهندسا من جميع التخصصات.

استمر عدد خريجى القسم من التخصصات الثلاثة فى التزايد حتى السبعينيات وكان عدد خريجى قسم هندسة المناجم والبترول والفلزات فى ذلك الوقت يمثل حوالى 10% من إجمالى الخريجين. ومنذ ذلك الحين بدأ عدد الخريجين فى التناقص كما حدث مع بعض التخصصات الأخرى نتيجة لمتطلبات سوق العمل بمصر والدول العربية.

إن خريجى قسم هندسة المناجم والبترول والفلزات ( وهو الاسم اللائحى لما يعرف باسم قسم التعدين) يعملون فى الصناعات الأساسية الاستخلاصية والتحويلية التالية :

صناعة المناجم والتعدين
صناعة انتاج البترول
الصناعات المعدنية
وهذه الصناعات جميعا تحتاج نوعا خاصا من العاملين لمواجهة ظروف العمل الغير مواتية. وهذا مايعلمه ويتعلم مجابهته خريج قسم التعدين.

*التخصصات العلمية الأساسية:*

*أولاً : شعبة هندسة المناجم:*


هندسة المناجم 
جيولوجيا المناجم
تجهيزات الخامات وتركيزها
اقتصاديات واختبارات الخامات
*ثانياً : شعبة هندسة البترول:*


استكشاف البترول 
جيولوجيا البترول 
حفر آبار البترول والغاز 
إنتاج البترول والغاز 
هندسة الخزانات البتروليه
هندسة تصنيع البترول 
تقييم اقتصاديات البترول
*ثالثاً : شعبة هندسة الفلزات:*


الميتالورجيا الاستخلاصية
الميتالورجيا الفيزيقيــة
تأكل الفلزات وحمايتهـا
تشــكيل الفلـــزات 
ميتالورجيا اللحــــام
تقييم وتوصيف الفلـزات 
المواد الجديدة والمتقدمة


----------



## محمد حمزه (3 يونيو 2006)

*تاريخ هندسة البترول في العالم*

لقد تم إرساء أسس هندسة البترول في التسعينات من القرن التاسع عشر في كاليفورنيا. وهناك تم استخدام الجيولوجيين في ربط مناطق إنتاج البترول ومناطق إنتاج الماء من بئر إلى بئر لمنع تسرب الماء إلى داخل مناطق إنتاج البترول. 

ومن هنا جاءت معرفة إمكانية تطبيق التقنية على عمليات تطوير حقول البترول . وفي سنة 1914 أنشأ المعهد الأمريكي لمهندسي التعدين ومعالجة المعادن (AIME) لجنة تقنية خاصة بالبترول . وفي سنة 1957 تم تغير اسم المعهد (AIME) إلى المعهد الأمريكي لمهندسي التعدين ومعالجة المعادن والبترول. 

وتم إدخال مناهج تقنية البترول في جامعة يتسبرج Pa. ، في سنة 1910 وتضمنت مناهج في التطبيقات القانونية والصناعية في البترول والغاز ؛ وفي سنة 1915 منحت الجامعة أول شهادة في هندسة البترول . وفي سنة 1910 أيضاً منحت جامعة كاليفورنيا في بيركلي أول مناهج في هندسة البترول وفي سنة 1915 تم عمل منهج دراسي لمدة أربع سنوات في هندسة البترول . 
وبعد هذه الجهود الرائدة ، انتشرت المناهج المتخصصة في جميع أنحاء الولايات المتحدة وفي البلدان الأخرى . وفي الفترة من 1900 إلى 1920 ركزت هندسة البترول على مشاكل الحفر مثل عمل نقط تغليف لمنع تسرب الماء وتصميم سلاسل أنابيب الحفر وتحسين العمليات الالية للحفر وضخ البئر . وفي العشرينات من القرن الماضي بحث مهندسو البترول عن وسائل لتحسين تطبيقات الحفر وتحسين تصميم البئر باستخدام المقاييس المناسبة للأنابيب وللاختناقات ولحشوات منع التسرب . ولقد صمموا أشكالاً جديدة من المخارج الصناعية ، بصفة مبدئية المضخات ذات القصبة ومخارج الغاز ، ودرسوا كيفية تأثير طرق الإنتاج على النسب بين الغاز والبترول وعلى معدلات الإنتاج . لقد تقدمت تقنية موائع الحفر، وأصبح الحفر الموجه عملية معروفة . 

وأدت الأزمة الاقتصادية الناتجة من الاكتشافات الوفيرة في حوإلى سنة 1930 في حقل تكساس الشرقي العملاق إلى تركيز هندسة البترول على نظام الخزان الكلي ومحتواه من البترول والماء والغاز بدلاً من التركيز على البئر الواحد . وأدت دراسة أفضل المسافات بين الآبار في الحقل بأكمله إلى ظهور مفهوم هندسة الخزان . وأثناء تلك الفترة لم يكن هناك تجاهلاً لاليات الحفر والإنتاج . وزادت معدلات اختراق الحفر بنسبة 100 في المائة تقريباً في الفترة من 1932 إلى 1937. 

وتم إدخال البتروفيزياء ( تحديد مواصفات المائع والصخر ) في أواخر الثلاثينيات من القرن الماضي . وبحلول عام 1940 تم تطوير التسجيل الكهربائي إلى الدرجة التي يمكن بها عمل تقديرات لتشبع صخور الخزان بالبترول والماء . وبعد الحرب العالمية الثانية استمر مهندسو البترول في تطوير تقنيات تحليل الخزان والبتروفيزياء.

ويعتبر الحدث غير العادي في فترة الخمسينيات من القرن الماضي هو ظهور الصناعة البحرية للبترول كتقنية جديدة تماماً . في البداية كان القليل معروفاً عن أمور مثل ارتفاع الأمواج وقوة الأمواج وانضم المتخصصون في علوم البحار والمهندسون البحريون إلى مهندسي البترول ليضعوا مستويات قياسية للتصميم . تحولت زوارق الحفر في الماء الضحل إلى منصات متحركة ثم تحولت إلى زوارق مزودة برافعة وأخيراً تحولت إلى سفن نصف غاطسة وسفن حفر عائمة.


----------



## مهاجر (3 يونيو 2006)

*شكراً لك*

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز

نتابعك توكل على الله


----------



## محمد حمزه (3 يونيو 2006)

بصفتي مهندس متخصص في الفلزات فستكون معظم مشاركاتي في هذا الإطار و يمكن لمهندسي البترول والمناجم المشاركة بمواضيع تخصهم .........

وشكرا أخ مهاجر على متابعتك لنا ......


----------



## محمد حمزه (3 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم مهاجر ( أبو محمد ) ...... يعجز اللسان أحيانا عن الشكر..... جزاك الله عنا خيرا .... وكثر الله من أمثالك ..... 

ولكن كل ما أتمناه أن أوفق في مجهودي لإنشاء القسم في الملتقى الهندسي و أن أجد المعونة من الأخوة والأخوات في الملتقى المهتمين بهذا المجال .......

شكر خاص من القلب إلى المخلص الأخ أبو محمد :

مهــــــــــــــــــــــاجــر


----------



## محمد حمزه (3 يونيو 2006)

*التعديـن وصناعة الفلـزات في مصــــر القديـمة (( سبحان الذي علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم))*

محيرة هى محاولات الاكتشاف.. كل اقتراب من حضارة مصر القديمة ينتهى حتما بمزيد من الانبهار بهذه الحضارة وبهؤلاء الناس الذين استطاعوا فى فجر التاريخ أن يكتشفوا كنوز أرضهم اللانهائية.

تداهمنا الحيرة حينما نحاول أن نفهم ما امتلكة المصريون القدماء من معرفة بجيولوجيا مصر واكتشاف مواقع المعادن، ثم القدرة علي استخراجها في صورتها الطبيعية، و معرفة التكنولوجيا الخاصة بعلوم التعدين والفلزات وصولا إلي إنتاج الذهب الخالص وتصنيع سبائكة مع الفضة أو النحاس.
وكانت أولى المعادن التي اكتشفها المصري القديم النحاس، الذي ظهر ببطء في نهاية عصر ما قبل التاريخ، حتى استخرج البرونز في حوالي العام 2000 ق.م، أي بعد اكتشافة واستعمالة في حضارات الشرق القديمة بألف سنة تقريبا.
أما الحديد فأُدخل ببطء شديد، في الصناعات المصرية القديمة، في الفترة ما بين العام 1000 , 600 ق.م. 
وقد خلفت الحضارة المصرية كثيراً من الأشياء الجميلة المصنوعة من النحاس، ثم من البرونز (أسلحة القتال وأدوات النجارين والتماثيل الكبيرة). فمثلاً، صُنع تمثال "بيبي الأول" من النحاس؛ وكذلك الحلي، والأواني شبه الفاخرة ولوازم الأبواب، وغير ذلك.
وأشرفت الحكومة المركزية قديما على صناعة المعادن (كان مصنع الأسلحة بمدينة منف أقدم مصنع جماعي بالعالم), وقامت المعابد أيضاً بالإشراف عليها وصنعها ( صانعو معادن آمون)، وصاهري معادن بتاح).
وكان العمال المصريون يقومون بتنقية خام النحاس في منجمه.
أما البرونز الآسيوي، فكان يرد جاهزاً، كما هو الحال مع القصدير الذي أستوردته مصر من بعض دول الشمال قبل أن تقوم بخلطة بالنحاس. 
أما الذهب فقد أقترن تسجيل بدء إنتاجه بعملية تسجيل التاريخ في الدولة القديمة، وهي 6 أسر أمتدت من 3100 ق.م إلي 2181 ق.م.
استخرج الذهب من 22 موقعا في عهد الدولة القديمة كلها بالصحراء الشرقية, تقع جميعا في المنطقة الواقعة بين البحر الأحمر وقنا إلي أسوان غربا.
وقد ازدهرت صناعة التعدين المصرية وتطورت مع ازدياد الاكتشافات في العصور اللاحقة حيث ارتفع عدد مواقع تعدين الذهب إلي 86 موقعا كلها بالصحراء الشرقية، امتدت من أسوان إلي النوبة وغطت الصحراء الشرقية بأكملها إلي جنوب الزعفرانة، وهي محددة بالأسماء والمواقع الجغرافية، وبلغ إنتاج الذهب أوجه خلال الأسرتين الـ18 والـ 19 وامتد استخراجه إلي دنقلة وأبو حمد. 
وتشهد بردية خريطة منجم الفواخير المحفوظة بمتحف تورينو علي تطور صناعة تعدين الذهب وحسن تخطيط مجمع بخن الصناعي.
وتعتبر هذه البردية التاريخية الرائعة المكتوبة باللغة الهيراطيقية المصرية أقدم خريطة في العالم حيث يرجع تاريخها إلي 1300 ق.م, وهو عهد "سيتي الأول".
كما يشهد علي ازدهار هذه الصناعة أن تابوت ''الملك الصغير توت عنخ آمون'' الموجود بالمتحف المصري يزن ما به من ذهب خالص 133 كيلوجراما!!. 
قام المصريون بتصنيع المعادن بطرق شتى تحت إشراف الإدارة. حيث كان يستخدم قالب مفتوح لصنع الأشكال البسيطة سهلة الكسـر، كالصفائح والدبابيس.
أما الأسلحة والأدوات الصناعية فكانت تُشكَّل مبدئياً في قالب، وتطرق وهي ساخنة لتقسيتها.
وأما المصنوعات الدقيقة، كالتماثيل الصغيرة فيلزم لها قالب مقفل.
(تستعمل اليوم طريقة مشابهة في تحضير الأسنان الصناعية). 
كما كانوا يستعملون آنية صغيرة من الطين توضع في فرن لصهر المعادن، فيُكسر الطرف المدبب لينزل منه المعدن المنصهر، وبينما المعدن لا يزال لدنا، يؤخذ بملقاط ويُشكَّل، واستخدم الفحم النباتي وقوداً إلا أن نارة كانت ضعيفة، وكان عدداً من الصبيان ينفخون عليها معاً بواسطة أنابيب خاصة، حتى تطور الأمر، وحل محل أنابيب النفخ منفاخين من جلد الماعز يطأهما رجلان بقدميهما واحداً بعد الآخر.


----------



## الشخيبي (4 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة..

أتمنى لك التوفيق على الدوام..


----------



## محمد حمزه (4 يونيو 2006)

أخي الحبيب / steel_10977 شكرا لك .....

واضح من إسمك المستعار steel أنه لك علاقة وطيدة بمجال صناعة الصلب ..... أرجو المشاركة معنا دائما بآرائك وموضوعاتك فذلك حتما سيزيدنا شرفا ... 
ومبروك على الإشراف مرة أخرى


----------



## محمد حمزه (4 يونيو 2006)

*ما هي الفلزات؟*

فلــــــــــــــــــــز:

فى علم الكيمياء تعنى كلمة *فلز metal* ( الأصل الإغريقي : ميتالون ) العنصر الكيميائي الذى يكون أيونات ( كاتيونات ) وله رابطة فلزية , كما يتم وصف الفلزات أيضا على أنها شبكة من الأيونات الموجبة ( كاتيونات ) داخل سحابة من الإلكترونات . وتقع الفلزات فى الثلاث مجموعات للعناصر التى تتميز بتأينها وخواصها , ومع أشباه الفلزاتواللا فلزات .وعند رسم خط مائل فى الجدول الدوري من البورون إلى البولونيوم فإن هاذ الخط يفصل الفلزات عن اللا فلزات , وتكون العناصر الواقعة على هذا الخط هى أشباه الفلزات , وتكون العناصر التى تقع أسفل يمين الخط هى الفلزات , والتى تقع أعلى يسار الخط هى اللا فلزات .
اللافلزات متوفرة فى الطبيعة أكثر من الفلزات , ولكن الفلزات تكون أغلب الجدول الدوري . ومن الفلزات المشهورة الألومنيوم , النحاس , الذهب , الحديد , الرصاص , الفضة , التيتانيوم , اليورانيوم , الزنك .
الصور المتآصلة للفلزات تميل لأن يكون لها بريق , لدنة , قابلة للطرق , موصلة , بينما اللا فلزات بصفة عامة تكون هشه ( اللا فلزات الصلبة ) بدون بريق , عازلة .
ويوجد تعريف حديث للفزات هى أن الفلزات توصيلها وتكافؤها يتعدى تركيبها الإلكتروني . ويفتح هذا التعريف الفرصة للبوليمرات الفلزية والفلزات العضوية الأخرى , والتى تم تصنيعها بالأبحاث المتقدمة ويتم إستخدامها فى الأجهزة ذات التقنية العالية .

الخـــواص الفيزيائيـــة:

الفلزات لها خواص فيزيائية مميزة : فإنها غالبا ما تكون لامعة ( لها بريق ) , ذات كثافة عالية , يمكن سحبها , يمكن طرقها , وغالبا لها درجة إنصهار عالية , كما أنها صلبة وجيدة التوصيل للكهرباءوالحرارة . ويرجع هذا بصفة عامة لكثافتها القليلة , وطراتها , بينما الفلزات ذات درجة حرارة الإنصهار القليلة تكون نشيطة ونادرا ما يمكن تواجدها فى حالتها العنصرية الفلزية .
خاصية التوصيل تحدث غالبا لأن كل ذرة يكون بها إلكترونات غير مرتبطة جيدا فى غلافها الأخير (إلكترون تكافؤ) , وعلى هذا فإن تكون ما يشبه البحر حول كاتيون نواة الفلز .
معظم الفلزات غير ثابتة كيميائيا , تتفاعل مع الأكسجين فى الهواء لتكوين أكاسيد بمرور الوقت ( الحديد يصدأ على مر السنين , يحترق البوتاسيوم فى ثواني , الفضة تفقد لمعانها فى شهور ). تتفاعل الفلزات القلوية أسرع , يتبعها الفلزات القلوية الترابية والتى توجد فى أيمن الجدول الدوري . وتأخذ الفلزات الإنتقالية وقت أطول لتتأكسد ( مثل الحديد , النحاس , النيكل ) بينما لا يتفاعل البالاديوم , الذهب , البلاتين مع الأكسجين الجوي على الإطلاق ( ولهذا يتم صنع المصاغ منهم ) . بعض الفلزات تكون طبقة ساترة من الأكسيد على سطحها والتى لا يمكن إختراقها بجزيئات الأكسجين ولهذا فإنها تحتفظ بخاصية اللمعان والتوصيل لعقود عديدة ( مثل الألومنيوم , بعض انواع الصلب , التيتانيوم وغيرها ) .
الطلاءوالطلاء الكهربي طريقتان جيدتان لمنع التأكسد .
السبائــــــك:
السبيكة هى خليط من الخواص الفلزية وتحتوى على الأقل عنصر فلزي واحد . مثال ذلك الصلب ( الحديد والكربون ) ,النحاس الأصفر ( النحاس والزنك) , البرونز ( النحاس والقصدير ) , دور ألومين ( الألومنيوم والنحاس ) . يتم تصنيع السبائك غالبا للتطبيقات الخاصة , مثل المحركات النفاثة , والتى تحتوى على أكتر من عشر عناصر .


----------



## محمد حمزه (4 يونيو 2006)

*لماذا يتجنب المهندسون استخدام قلم الرصاص لوضع علامات على المعادن؟*​تتفاعل المعادن كهربائيا مع بعضها البعض ، بحيث تبدأ سلسلة من التفاعلات . وكما يحدث في المعادن فإن بعض المواد غير المعدنية تتمتع بخواص كهربائية وتشترك في التفاعلات . والكربون هو أحد هذه المواد ويندرج في لائحة المواد المتفاعلة ويلي القصدير تماما . ولا يقتصر الأمر على ذلك ، بل إن جميع المعادن تفقد الإلكترونيات أثناء هذه التفاعلات وهذا شيء مشترك بينها ، بينما الكربون يكتسب الإلكترونيات عندما يتفاعل مع بقية المعادن . هذا يعني أن تفاعله الكهربائي قوي جدا ومصدر طاقة جيد ، . يتكون الرصاص في قلم الرصاص العادي من الغرافيت ( وهو نوع من الكربون ) والطين الصيني ( سيليكات الألمنيوم ). وكلما زادت قساوة القلم كلما زادت فيه نسبة الغرافيت.
ولابد من تجنب عمل علامات أو الكتابة في معدن نشيط مثل الألمنيوم ، الذي قد يستخدم بشكل غير مدهون في جناح الطائرة مثلا ، قد يتسبب بكارثة اشتعال النيران بالطائرة بسبب تفاعل الكربون مع الالمنيوم . 
*ولتفادي مثل هذه المشكلة *، يجب على المهندس استخدام أداة حادة لوضع الإشارات ، أو صباغ خاص لا يحتوي على الكربون. لأن الأداة الحادة تخدش سطح المعدن فقط ( وفي حالة الألمنيوم سيلتئم الخدش تلقائيا بتمدد طبقة الأكسيد عليه ) بينما الصبغة لا تنقل التفاعلات الكهربائية . وقد يضطر المهندس أحيانا إلى تغطية جسم الطائرة كله بطبقة واقية ، يرسم عليه علاماته ، ثم يزيله بعد ثقب جميع الأماكن اللازمة.


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (4 يونيو 2006)

المعادن: 

يمكن تعريف المعدن بأنه عبارة عن مادة طبيعية ذات تركيب كيميائي مميز أو متغير في نطاق محدود وله تركيب بلوري داخلي ثابت ويظهر أحياناً على شكل بلورات ويوجد على شكل متبلور في أغلب الأحيان. ويلاحظ من التعريف السابق أن المعدن هو مادة توجد في الطبيعة وليس للإنسان أو الحيوان أو النبات دخل في تكوينها. كما نلاحظ أن التركيب الكيميائي ليس كافياً لتحديد المعدن حيث أنه لا بد أن نعرف التركيب البلوري الذي يتحكم في كثير من الصفات الطبيعية للمعدن مثل الصلابة والمخدش والوزن النوعي واللون. وتوجد المادة الكيميائية على صورة معدن أو أكثر يختلف كل منهما تمام الإختلاف عن الآخر فمثلاً يوجد الكربون في الطبيعة على صورة معدن الألماس وهو أصلب المعادن المعروفة كما يوجد على صورة معدن الجرافيت وهو من أقل المعادن صلابة. وقد تمكن العلماء حتى الآن من وصف أكثر من ألفين معدن مختلف إلا أن جميع المعادن الشائعة التي تدخل في تركيب الصخور وكذلك المعادن الاقتصادية لا تتجاوز مئتي معدن فقط.

الأنظمة البلورية : 

توجد المعادن في أشكال بلورية مختلفة والبلورة عبارة عن جسم من وسط صلب متجانس التركيب الكيميائي ويحدها أسطح ومستويات طبيعية تعرف باسم أوجه البلورة وتتميز بوجود علاقات تماثل معينة. ويمكن تقسيم البلورات عادة إلى سبعة نظم بلورية وذلك على أساس أطوال المحاور البلورية أ , ب , ﺟ , والزوايا البلورية α ، β ، γ ، والنظم البلورية السبعة هي:

1- نظام المكعب:

ويمتاز هذا النظام بثلاثة محاور بلورية متساوية ومتعامدة.أي إن:

أ = ب = ﺟ , α = β = γ = 90° وتمثل هذا النظام بلورة الألماس.

2- نظام الرباعي :

ويمتاز هذا النظام بثلاثة محاور بلورية متعامدة، المحوران الأفقيان متساويان والمحور الثالث رأسي وهو أطول وأقصر منهما، أي إن:

أ = ب ≠ ج ، α = β = γ = 90° ويمثل هذا النظام الزيركون.

2- نظام السداسي : 

ويمتاز هذا النظام بأربعة محاور بلورية ، ثلاثة منها أفقية ومتساوية ومتبادلة وتتقاطع في زوايا مقدارها 120° درجة والمحور الرابع رأسي أطول أو أقصر منها وعمودي على مستواها، أي إن:

أ1 = أ 2 = أ 3 ≠ 90°، γ = 120° ويمثل هذا النظام بلورة البيريل.

4- نظام الثلاثي:

ويمتاز هذا النظام بأربعة محاور بلورية مثل النظام السداسي. وهما متشابهان من حيث عدد 

المحاور البلورية وكيفية توزيعها والاختلاف الوحيد بينهما هو أن المحور ( ﺟ ) في النظام الثلاثي 

محور تماثل بينما في النظام السداسي محور تماثل سداسي. وتمثل هذا النظام بلورة الكوراندوم.

5- نظام المعيني القائم :

ويمتاز هذا النظام بثلاثة محاور بلورية غير متساوية ولكنها متعامدة، أي أن:

أ ≠ ب ≠ ﺟ ، γ = β = α = 90° وتمثل هذا النظام بلورة الكبريت المعين.

6- نظام احادي الميل:

ويمتاز هذا النظام بثلاثة محاور غير متساوي والمحور ( ب ) عمودي على مستوى أ ، ﺟ لكن المحور ميل على مستو المحورين ب ، ﺟ ، أي أن:

أ ≠ ب ≠ ﺟ ، γ = α = 90° ≠ β ، وتمثل هذا النظام بلورة الأورثوكليز.

7- نظام ثلاثي الميل:

ويمتاز هذا النظام بثلاثة محاور بلورية غير متساوية وتتقاطع في زوايا غير متساوية أيضاً، أي إن :

أ ≠ ب ≠ ﺟ ، α ≠ β ≠ γ = 90° ويمثل هذا النظام بلورة الميكروكلين.

الخواص الطبيعية للمعادن

إن نوع الذرات وترتيبها الداخلي في أي معدن لا يحددان شكله البلوري فقط ولكنهما يحددان أيضاً خواصه الطبيعية والكيميائية والضوئية. ويمكن التعرف على المعادن لإما بواسطة فحصها بالعين المجردة أو إختبارات طبيعية أو كيميائية أو ضوئية. وتعتبر الخواص الطبيعية مهمة جداً للتعرف على المعادن ويمكن تقسيمها إلى التالي :

1- الخواص البصرية:

وهي مجموعة من الخواص التي تعتمد على الضوء مثل اللون والمخدش والشفافية والبريق والتضوء (التفلور والتفسفر).

2- الخواص التماسكية:

وهي مجموعة من الخواص التي تتوقف على مقدار تماسك المعدن مثل الصلابة والانفصام والانفصال والمكسر وكذلك قابلية المعدن للسحب والطرق والتشكيل.

3- الوزن النوعي :

وتتوقف هذه الخاصية على كيفية رص وترابط جزيئات وذرات المعدن.

4- الخواص الحسية:

وهي مجموعة من الخواص التي تعتمد على الحواس مثل الطعم والملمس والرائحة.

5- الخواص الحرارية:

وهي الخواص التي تعتمد على الحرارة مثل قابلية المعدن للانصهار.

الخواص التي تعتمد على المغناطيسية والكهربائية والنشاط الإشعاعي للمعدن.

الخواص التي تعتمد على الشكل البلوري للمعدن.

وفيما يلي استعراض موجز ومبسط للخواص الطبيعية :

الخواص البصرية: وأهمها ما يلي:

1- اللون:

يعد اللون من الصفات الطبيعية المهمة لتمييز المعادن خارجياً وخاصة في المعادن الفلزية ولكن اللون لا يعد صفة ثايتة للمعادن في أغلب الأحيان ولذلك لا يمكن الاعتماد على اللون لمعرفة المعادن. ويمكن تقسيم المعادن من حيث اللون إلى قسمين: معادن ذات ألوان ثابتة مثل اللون الأزرق لمعدن الأزيورايت واللون الأصفر للذهب والبيريت واللون الأحمر للنحاس. ومعادن ذات ألوان غير ثابتة مثل معدن 

الفلوريت الذي يكون غالباً ذا لون أخضر أو أصفر أو لون أبيض أو بني أو قرمزي أو عديم اللون نتيجة لوجود مواد ملونة على هيئة شوائب أو مواد دخيلة، ويتوقف اللون على نوع الضوء الذي يمتصه أو يعكسه المعدن.

2- المخدش: 

وهو لون ما مسحوق المعدن الناعم. ويمكن الحصول عليه بواسطة حك المعدن المراد فحصه على السطح غير اللامع بقطعة من الخزف تعرف بلوح المخدش. وتعطي معادن الحديد السوداء اللون مثل الماجناتيت والهيماتيت والألمناتيت مخدشاً مميزاً لكل واحد منهم، فالهيماتيت مخدشه أحمر بينما الماجناتيت أسود بينما الألمناتيت مخدشه محمر. وقد يتشابه لون المخدش مع لون المعدن كما هو الحال في كل من معدني الليمونايت والجرافايت ويلاحظ أن معظم المعادن ذات البريق اللافلزي لها مخدش ذو لون أبيض أو فاتح ولهذا فإن خاصية المخدش ليست بالصفة التي يمكن الاعتماد عليها عند الرغبة في التفريق بين المعادن ذات البريق اللافلزي.

3- الشفافية:

تعتمد هذه الخاصية على قدرة المعدن على إنفاذ الضوء خلاله وتنقسم المعادن من حيث الشفافية إلى ثلاثة أنواع:

أ‌- معادن الشفافية :

وهي المعادن التي تسمح بمرور معظم الضوء الساقط عليها ويمكن رؤية لأجسام من خلالها بسهولة مثل أنواع الكوارتز والكالسيت.

ب‌-معادن نصف شفافية:

وهي معادن تنفذ الضوء بكمية أقل من المعادن الشفافة ولا تسمح برؤية الأجسام خلالها مثل معدن الأوبال.

ج- معادن معتمة:

وهي المعادن التي لا تسمح بمرور الضوء حتى من خلال شرائحها الرقيقة مثل معادن الماجنايت والبايرايت والجالينا.

4- البريق:

وهو مظهر سطح المعدن عندما ينعكس عليه الضوء. ويمكن تقسيم المعادن تبعاً لهذه الخاصية لقسمين:

( أ ) معادن ذات بريق فلزي مثل بريق الذهب والبارايت.

(ب) معادن ذات بريق لافلزي.

ويمكن تقسيم البريق اللافلزي إلى أنواع مختلفة أهمها:

البريق الزجاجي : مثل بريق معدن الكوارتز.

البريق الؤلؤي : مثل بريق معدن التلك.

البريق الحريري : مثل بريق معدن الأسبستوس.

البريق الصمغي : مثل بريق معدن السفاليرات والكبريت.

البريق الماسي : مثل بريق معدن الألماس.

البريق الترابي : مثل بريق معدن البوكسايت.


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (4 يونيو 2006)

الخواص التماسكية :

وهي الخواص التي تعتمد على قوة ترابط جزيئات المعدن. وتشمل الصلابة والمكسر والانفصام والانفصال ةالتماسكية.

1- الصلابة:

وهي مقدار المقاومة التي يبديها المعدن للخدش وقد اتفق على عشر درجات ثابتة للصلابة تميز كل درجة منها معدناً معيناً، ويشمل هذه الدرجات العشر مقياس عالمي يسمى مقياس قوة الصلابة. ويمكن ترتيب المعادن حيب صلابتها كالتالي:

-1- التلك ; -6- الأرثوكليز

-2- الجبس & -7-الكوارنز

-3- الكالسيت &nbssp; 8-التوباز

-4- الفلورايت &nbbsp; 9- الكوراندم

-5- الأباتايت &nbbsp; 10- الألماس

2-الانفصام:

وهو قابلية بعض المعادن للانفصام أو التشقق عند مستويات معينة منتظمة ومتوازية عند طرقها طرقاً خفيفاً بحيث تكون الأسطح الناتجة عن هذا الانفصام مستوية تقريباً، ويطلق على هذه الأسطح مستويات الانفصام. وترتبط اتجاهات مستويات الانفصام ارتباطاً وثيقاً بالتركيب البلوري للمعدن فتكون هذه المستويات موازية لوجه بلوري معين أو عدة أوجه مميزة في المعدن القابل للانفصام.

- الانفصال:

هي الخاصية التي لا ترتبط بالتركيب البلوري للمعدن عندما يتفتت أو يتكسر إلى أجزاء صغيرة. ذلك لأن تفتت المعدن يكون بسبب مستويات الضعف في المعدن وتنتج هذه المستويات عن عوامل خارجية حدثت للمعدن بعد تبلوره مثل الضغظ والتكسير.

4- المكسر:

وهو عبارة عن الشكل الذي يكون عليه سطح المعدن عند كسره صناعياً في اتجاهات تختلف عن الاتجاهات التي ينفصم المعدن فيها، وهناك عدة أشكال للأسطح المعدنية التي تتعرض للكسر صناعياً مثل المكسر الحراري (معدن الكوارتز) والمكسر الترابي ( معدن الكاولين).

5- التماسكية :

وهي الصفة التي تعتمد على قوة الترابط بين ذرات المعدن وتعرف بأنها مقاومة المعدن للثني أو السحب أو الكسر أو الطحن.

الثقل النوعي:

وتعد هذه الصفة من أهم الصفات الطبيعية للمعدن. ويمثل الثقل النوعي النسبة بين كتلة المعدن زكتلة حجم مساو له من الماء. ويمكن تحديد الثقل النوعي لأي معدن بتطبيق المعادلة التالية:

الثقل النوعي للمعدن = ﻫ

ﻫ - ﻫ1

حيث إن ﻫ = وزن المعدن في الهواء

ﻫ1 = وزن المعدن في الماء

ويمكن تسيم المعادلة من ناحية الثقل النوعي إلى : خفيف مثل معدن الجرافيت (2,2). متوسط مثل معدن الكوارتز (3,6). وثقيل مثل معدن البارايت (4,5). وثقيل جداً مثل معدن الجالينا (7,6).

الاشعاع الذري:

تمتاز بعض المعادن بإطلاق إشعاعات نتيجة للتحلل الذاتي لذراتها ويمكن الكشف عن هذا الاشعاع بواسطة أجهزة خاصة مثل عداد جايجر ومن أهم المعادن المشعة اليورانينايت والثورايت والمونازايت والبتشلبلند.

المغناطيسية:

وهي الخاصية التي تجعل بعض المعادن تتأثر بالمغناطيس مثل معدن الماجنتايت والبيروهوتايت. بينما لا تتأثر بعض المعادن بذلك إطلاقاً مثل معدن الكوارتز وغيره من المعادن.

الخواص الكهربائية:

تتميز بعض المعادن مثل التوباز والكبريت بأن لها قابلية لأخذ شحنات كهربائية عندما تتعرض للاحتكاك أو دلكها بقطعة من الحرير حيث تلتقط قصاصات الورق أو قطع صغيرة من القش. ويتم فصل المعادن القابلة للتكهرب من المعادن العديمة القابلية بطريقة الفصل الكهروستاتيكي.

الانصهارية :

ويمكن أن تساعد هذه الخاصية في التعرف على المعادن حيث أن معظم المعادن لها درجات انصهار ثابتة إذا كانت نقية فالذهب ينصهر عند 1062°م بينما تنصهر الفضة عند 960°م .. إلخ.

الخواص الحسية: 

1- الرائحة:

تتميز بعض المعادن برائحة خاصة عندما تتعرض للاحتكاك أو التسخين أو التنفس عليها مثل: 

أ‌- رائحة طينية: وهي الرائحة التي تنتج عند وضع الماء على معدن الكاولين.

ب- رائحة زنخة: عند تسخين بعض عينات حجر الجير القطراني.

ج- رائحة ثومية : وتصدر عن بعض المعادن الزرنيخية عند حكها أو تسخينها مثل معدن ارزنيوبايرايت.

د- رائحة كبريتية : عندما ينطلق غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين بتسخين معدن البايرايت.

2- الملمس:

وهو التأثير الناتج عن لمس المعدن باليد، ويوصف المعدن بأنه ذو ملمس :

أ- بارد : وهو مميز للمعادن العنصرية مثل الذهب والنحاس.

ب- شحمي : وهو مميز لمعدن التلك.

ج- ناعم : وهو مميز لمعدن الأوبال.

3- الطعم : 

تتميز بعض المعادن بطعم معين، وقد أمكن معرفة الأنواع الآتية : 

أ- طعم قلوي.

ب- طعم ملحي.

ج- طعم مر.

د- طعم رطب.

ويميز كل طعم معدن معين، وهي صفة لا ينصح بالاعتماد عليها.

الخواص الضوئية للمعادن:

ويمكن تلخيص هذه الخواص بإيجاز في ما يلي:-

أ- معامل الانكسار: إذا سقط شعاع ضوئي على سطح معدن ما، فإن هذا الشعاع ينكسر عند نفاذه من العينة. فإذا كانت زاوية السقوط هي ق ، وزاوية الانكسار هي ك ، فإن معامل الانكسار يمكن كتابته بالشكل التالي:-

معامل الانكسار (م) = جا ق

جا ك

وتسمى هذه المعادلة قانون سنل.

ومعمل الانكسار يكون ثابتاً للمعدن الواحد مهما اختلفت زاوية السقوط، ويختلف هذا المعامل باختلاف المعادن، فمعامل الانكسار لمعدن الزركون يساوي 1,93 وتتراوح قيمة معامل الانكسار لمعدن الكوارتز من 1,553 إلى 1,544 أما معامل الانكسار لمعدن الفلورايت فيساوي 1,43 .

ب- الانكسار المزدوج:

وهو أن ينكسر الشعاع الساقط عند نفاذه من المعدن إلى شعاعين لكل منهما زاوية انكسار تختلف عن الأخرى، والمعادن التي لها خاصية كسر الشعاع الساقط إلى شعاعين منكسرين تسمى المعادن ذات الانكسار المزدوج. ومن أمثلة هذه المعادن، معدن الكالسايت ومعاملا الانكسار لهذا المعدن هما 1,658 و 1,486 بفارق قدره 0,172 .

وتسمى المعادن التي يكون لها معامل انكسار ثابت مهما اختلف اتجاه سقوط الضوء، تسمى هذه المعادن متجانسة ضوئياً, والمعادن المتجانسة ضوئياً لا تفصل الشعاع الساقط إلى شعاعين، وإنما ينكسر الشعاع الساقط إلى شعاع واحد فقط.

التصنيف الكيميائي للمعادن:

يوجد المعدن على شكل مركب كيميائي يمكن بواسطة التحليل الكيميائي تحديد العناصر المكونة له وأيضاً معرفة معادلته الكيميائية وتوجد عدة طرق لتقسيم المعادن، بيد أن التصنيف الكيميائي يعد من أبسط وأشمل الطرق لتقسيم المعادن، وهو التصنيف المتبع في معظم جامعات ومتاحف الجيولوجيا في الوقت الحاضر. وتقسم المعادن من حيث تركيبها الكيميائي إلى عدة مجموعات كنا يلي:

1- مجموعة المعادن العنصرية : مثل الذهب والماس والكبريت.

2- مجموعة معادن الكبريتيدات : وهي المعادن التي يتحد فيها الكبريت مع العناصر الأخرى، مثل الجالينا والبايرايت.

3- مجموعة معادن الأكاسيد : وهي المعادن الناتجة عن اتحاد الكسجين بالعناصر الأخرى، مثل الكوارتز والهيماتايت والليمونايت.

4- مجموعة الهاليدات : وهي المعادن التي تتحد عناصرها مع عناصر الهالوجين (فلور, كلور, بروم, يود) مثل معدن الهالايت والفلورايت.

5- مجموعة معادن الفوسفات : وهي المعادن التي تتحد عناصرها مع مجموعة الفوسفات, مثل معدن الأباتايت.

6- مجموعة معادن الكربونات : وهي المعادن التي تتحد عناصرها مع مجموعة الكربونات، مثل الكالسايت والدولومايت.

7- مجموعة معادن الكبريتات : وهي المعادن التي تتحد عناصرها مع مجموعة الكبريتات مثل الانهيدرايت والجبس.

8- مجموعة معادن السيليكات : وهي المعادن التي تتكون نتيجة اتحاد مجموعة السيليكا مع عنصر أو أكثر. وتعد السيليكات من أكبر مجموعات المعادن, وتنقسم بدورها إلى عدة مجموعات أخرى, أهمها ما يلي:-

أ‌- الفلسبارات : ومنها الفلسبارات البوتاسية مثل الأرثوكليز ومنها الفلسبارات الصودية مثل الألبايت وكذلك الفلسبارات الكلسية مثل الأنورثايت.

ب‌- الأوليفينات : مثل معدن الأوليفين.

ج‌- البيروكسينات : مثل الأوجايت.

د‌- الأمفيبولات : مثل الهورنبلند.


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (4 يونيو 2006)

خصائص و ومواصفات وطرق تصنيف المعادن للزميل weldit
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15608


----------



## محمد حمزه (4 يونيو 2006)

أحسنت يا أخ هاني شرف الدين .......... وجزاك الله خيرا

إستمر في جمع الروابط بارك الله فيك ......... فكرة رائعة


----------



## محمد حمزه (5 يونيو 2006)

*تحليل الإنهيار (Failure analysis )*

هذا ملف باللغة العربية عن تحليل الإنهيار ( Failure Analysis ) :


----------



## محمد حمزه (5 يونيو 2006)

*التآكل Corrosion*

ملف صغير عن التآكل مسبباته وأضراره:


----------



## محمد حمزه (5 يونيو 2006)

*صدأ حديد التسليح وتأثيره علي المنشأت*

هذا ملف آخر عن تأثير صدأ حديد التسليح:


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (5 يونيو 2006)

*معلومات قيمة جداً*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ماشاء الله عليكم أخي الكريم مهندس الفلزات وأخي هانى شرف الدين, هذا الكم القيم من المعلومات عن هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم
إستمروا على هذا الجهد أخواني الكرام, فأنتم تثرون الملتقى بهذه المعلومات القيمة
وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي ​


----------



## الشخيبي (5 يونيو 2006)

*مشاركة.....*

*أخي مهندس الفلزات...
أحييك على جهودك .... وأقدر لك اهتمامك بتخصصك وحرصك على إعلاء شأنه في الملتقى..
الملفات المرفقة تتحدث عن علم المعادن بشكل عام...

واقبل احترامي وتقديري..

أحمد*


----------



## weldit (5 يونيو 2006)

*Things to know about metals*

يعطيكم العافية يا اخوان

هذه مشاركة بسيطة مني

تعرف على المعادن


----------



## محمد حمزه (5 يونيو 2006)

شكرا يا weldit على مشاركتك اللي أبدا مش بسيطة .... بل غالية جدا ........ جزاك الله خير


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (6 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد معلومات عن


حفر آبار البترول والغاز


----------



## محمد حمزه (6 يونيو 2006)

*معلومات عامة بسيطة عن البترول*

عزيزي moamenachour ... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .... مع أني لست مهندس بترول .... ولكن هذه بعض المعلومات البسيطة التي إستطعت الحصول عليها عن التنقيب عن النفط:

• مراحل تواجد النفط :
1 - مرحلة التكوين : وهي المرحلة الأولى من مراحل تواجد النفط يتم فيها تكوين المادة للنفط في وجود عناصر ثلاثة يشترط توافرها وهي :
أ - المـادة العضويـة بتركيزات عاليـة فـي طبقة من الصخور وتسمى هذه الصخور " بصخور
المصدر "
ب- حرارة .
ج - ضغط .
حيث يتوافر كل من الضغط والحرارة المناسبة في الأعماق الكبيرة .
2 - مرحلة الهجرة : في هذه المرحلة يهاجر النفط من مناطق تكونه ( صخور المصدر ) حيث الضغوط المرتفعة متجها إلى مناطق أخرى حيث الضغط الأقل وتتطلب هـذه المرحلة توافر عنصرين أساسيين 
وهما :
أ - فرق في الضغط : وهي القوة المسئولة عن حركة هذه الموائع .
ب - قنوات متصلة مع يعضها البعض تمثل المسامات والمنافذ , إضافة إلى الكسور والشقوق في الصخور وهـي جميعها تمثل ممرات صخرية تسمح بمرور النفط من خلالها في اتجاه أفقي أو رأسي ( هجرة أفقية ، هجرة رأسية ) .
3 - مرحلة التجمع : وهـي المرحلة الأخـيرة والمسئولة عـن تجمع النفط بكميات كبيرة غالباً ما تكون 
اقتصادية ، ولتجمع النفط لابد من وجود نظام صخري يعمل عـلى منع استمرار هجرة النفط وتجمعه 
في نطاق هذا النظام ، ويسمى هذا النظام بالمصيدة النفطية .

• عناصر المصيدة النفطية :
1 - صخور الخزان : وهي عبارة عـن طبقـة صخريـة ذات مسامية ونفاذية عالية ، ليسمح الصخر 
باحتواء النفط داخله ، حيث أن المسامية هـي الحجم الكلي للفراغات بالنسبة لحجم الصخـر ، بينما 
النفاذية هي قدرة الصخر على امرار المائع من خلاله ، كما هو في الحجر الرملي .
2 - صخر الغطاء : وهو عبارة عن طبقة صخرية غير منفذة تعلو صخر الخزان لتمـنع الهجرة الرأسية 
للنفط مثل الطفل ، صخور الجبس اللامائية .
3 - تركيب صخري : وهو عبارة عن تركيب جيولوجي يشمل صخر الخزان والغطاء الصخري بطريقة مناسبة تمنع استمرار هجرة النفط سواء الرأسية أو الأفقية ، مثل المصيدة القبوية (تركيبة) أو مصيدة عدم التوافق ( طبقية ) .
4 - تواجد النفط : أن تجمع النفط بكميات اقتصادية في طبقة المكمن بعد تكوين المصيدة النفطية ، يعطيها صفـة المصيدة النفطية .

• أنواع المصائد النفطية :
1 - المصيدة القبوية : وهي عبارة عن طية محدبة مغلقة من اتجاهاتها الأربعة ، حيث يتجمع النفط في 
قمة هذه الطية بسبب أنها تمثل اقل قيمة للضغط في هذا التركيب .
2 - المصيدة الصدعية : وهـي عبارة عن مصيدة نفطية تكونت بسبب صدع ذو رمية كافية لان تضع 
صخور غير منفذة على أحد جانبي الصدع مقابلة لصخور الخزان على الجهة الأخرى من الصدع ، 
مما يؤدى إلى منع استمرار هجرة النفط . 
3 - مصيدة عدم التوافق : أن الأسطح الناتجة عـن انقطاع الترسيب والمتواجدة بين الطبقات الصخريـة 
تسمى بأسطح عـدم التوافـق ، وقـد تساهم هذه الأسطح في تكون مصيدة نفطية حيث تضع صخور 
خزان تابعة لعصر جيولوجي معين مقابلة لصخور غير منفذة وتابعة لعصور جيولوجية أحدث . 
4 - مصيدة طبقية ( سحنية ) : وفي هـذا النوع مـن المصائد نجـد أن سحنة طبقة الخزان تتغير أفقيا 
وبالتدريج من صخور مسامية منفذة إلى صخور عديمة النفاذية مما يؤدي إلى تكون حاجز سحني يمنع 
استمرار هجرة النفط .

• الحفر واستخراج النفط :
تعتبر عملية الحفر من أهم وأخطر العمليات والأكثر كلفة ، وهي التقنية الوحيدة لاستخرج النفط من باطن الأرض ، وتتم عملية استخراج النفط عن طريق أربع مراحل أساسية هي :
1 - حفر آبار النفط Oil Well Drilling 
يتم حفر آبار النفط بواسطة الحفر الرحوي ( Rotary Drilling ) التي تستخدم منصة الحفر التي 
يمكن وصفها باختصار فيما يلي :
جهاز الحفر الرحوي 
منصة الحفر :
تستخدم منصة الحفر في عملية الحفر الدوراني وهي تتكون مـن أجزاء أساسية تساعد في عملية 
الحفر :
أ - برج الحفر :
وهو عبارة عن برج معدني منتصب فوق منصة عريضة أفقية ويستخدم هـذا البرج في 
عملية تثبيت أعمدة الحفر رأسيا وتوصيلها ببعضها ، ثم دفعها إلى أسفل بطريقة حلزونية 
ب - أعمدة الحفر :
وهي أعمدة معدنية صلبة جداً تنتهي أطرافها بوصلات لتوصيلها ببعضها لتشكل عمود أطول ، وتتميز أعمدة الحفر بأنها مجوفة لتسمح بمرور طين الحفر بداخلها .
ج - رأس الحفر ( المثقاب ) :
وهو عبارة عن كتلة معدنية مصنعة بأشكال هندسية مختلفة ، ذات حواف حادة قـد تكون 
عـلى شكل مسننات تعمل على تفتيت الصخور وهـي مجوفة وتحتوي على فتحات فـي 
الأسفل تسمح باندفاع طينة الحفر خلالها إلى تجويف الحفرة .
د – طينة الحفر .
وهي عبارة عن مواد كيميائية مطحونة تخلط بالماء لتكون سائل غليظ . وأثناء عملية الحفر
يتم ضخ هذا السائل بواسطة مضخات ضخمة من خلال التجويف في داخـل أنابيب الحـفر
ليصل إلى رأس الحفر ، ويخرج من خلال فتحات ليندفع في قاع البئر صاعداً إلى أعلى حتى
يصل إلى السطح حامـلاً معه الفتات الصخري الناتج من عملية الحفر ، وعلـى السطح يمر
الطين على مرشح يفصل الفتات الصخري عن الطين . ومن ثم يدفع الطين مرة أخرى إلـى 
تجويف أنابيب الحفر ليعاود الكرّة ويكون ما يعرف بدورة طين الحفر .
ويمكن تلخيص فوائد استخدام طين الحفر فيما يلي : 
 تبريد معدات الحفر حيث ترتفع درجة حرارتها بسبب احتكاكها بالصخور أثناء الحفر .
 إخراج الفتات الصخري الناتج من عملية الحفر أثناء اندفاع الطين من قاع البئر إلى السطح .
 يزيد من تماسك جدار الحفر ليمنع انهيار جدران الحفرة أثناء الحفر .
 تفادي خروج الغازات أو السوائل الموجودة تحت ضغوط عالية في باطن الأرض ، التي قد تؤدي إلى حالة انفجار في البئر وذلك عن طريق موازنة وزن عمود الطين الموجود في الحفر لضغط الغازات والسوائل في الطبقات الصخرية . 

2 - تبطين البئر Well Casing 
عنـد وصول الحـفر إلـى أعمـاق معينة يتم تبطين البئـر بأنبوب فولاذي يسمى أنبوب البطانة ( Casing ) يتم إنزال هذا الأنبوب من قمة البئر إلـى قاعة ويثبت بضخ نوعية خاصة مـن الأسمنت بين جدار البئر وأنبوب البطانة تعمل علـى تثبيت الأنبوب فـي الجدار . يمنع هذا الأنبوب من انهيار البئر ، وكذلك يمنع ضياع الطين أثناء ارتفاعه إلى سطح الأرض وذلك بتخلله خلال جدران البئر ( خاصة إذا كانت الصخور مسامية نفاذة ) أو خلال تجاويف كهفيه قد تكون موجودة في بعض مناطق الحفر . وكذلك فإن هذا الأنبوب يمنع تسرب المياه الجوفية من طبقات الأرض الحاملة إلى البئر . ويكون قطر أنبوب الطي كبيرا عند القمة ويصغر بالتدريج إلى أعماق أكبر . وقبل البدء في حفر مرحلة جديدة من البئر يوصل أنبوب التبطين بعد تثبيته بالإسمنت ، برأس البئر تحت منصة برج الحفر ، ويتألف رأس البئر من مجموعة من الشقف ( Flanges ) والوصلات والصمامات يوصل بأعلاها جهاز مانع الانفجار ( Blow out Preventer, Bop ) الذي يمكن بواسطته منع خروج الغاز أو النفط أو الماء أثناء الحفر حتى تتم عمليات الحفر والتبطين وغيرها في أمان .

3 - تثقيب أنبوب الحفر :
عند انتهاء الحفر والتأكد من الوصول إلى الطبقات الحاملة للنفط يتم إنزال شحنة متفجرات معينة تحدث انفجارا محدودا يسمح بتثقيب أنبوب الحفر واتساع الشقوق في صخور المكمن ، وقد تتم عملية التثقيب في عمقين مختلفين في البئر نفسه ، وبهذا تصبح البئر مزدوجة الإنتاج كما في الشكل وإذا لم يكن تدفق النفط مناسبا فإنه يتم إنزال كمية من حمض الهيدروكلوريك خاصة في الطبقات الجيرية لزيادة نفاذية الصخور ، وقد يتم تصديع الطبقة الصخرية باستخدام ضغط عال لتسمح بنفاذ النفط إلى قاع أنبوب الحفر .
وبعد تثقيب البئر يتم إنزال أنبوب قطره حوالي ثلاث بوصات داخل البئر ، فإذا كانت البئر مزدوجة الإنتاج ، يتم إدخال حشوة بين أنبوب الإنتاج وأنبوب الطي فوق منطقة الإنتاج السفلي فيتدفق النفط من هذه الطبقة خلال هذا الأنبوب . وأما إنتاج المنطقة الأعلى فيتدفق من الفراغ بين أنبوب الإنتاج وأنبوب الطي كما يرى في الشكل .

4 - شجرة عيد الميلاد Christmas s Tree 
أثناء عمليات الحفر يكون البئر مملوءا بطين حفر ثقيل حتى يتغلب على الضغط الممكن . وهذا يسمح عند انتهاء عمليات الحفر ومتطلباتها برفع مانع الانفجار ( BOP ) بدون خطورة . ثم يركب رأس البئر ويوصل بأنبوب الإنتاج وأنبوب الطي عند قمة البرج .
ورأس البئر عبارة عن مجموعة من الصمامات والوصلات يمكن بواسطتها التحكم في تدفق النفط ، ويسمى رأس البئر في هذه الحالة بشجرة عيد الميلاد ( Christmass Tree ) . انظر الشكل . ويزاح الطين بعد ذلك من أنبوب الطي بضخ الماء حتى يصبح الماء أقل من ضغط النفط في الطبقة المنتجة وعند ذلك يدفع مخلوط النفط والغاز أمامه من الماء وتبدأ البئر في الإنتاج .


----------



## محمد حمزه (6 يونيو 2006)

*معلومات حصلت عليها*

ربما تفيد مهندسين البترول أو المهندسين الكيميائيين .....


----------



## محمد حمزه (6 يونيو 2006)

*اللحام بشعاع الليزر*
*اعداد المهندس : عبدالرحيم صالح اخميمي*​*أن أحد الأنواع الرئيسية للحام هو الصهر . ولحام الصهر يستخدم فيه طاقة حرارية كافية لتسخين أو صهر طرفي الجزء المطلوب لحامه ويمكن أن تكون الطاقة الحرارية المطلوبة من عدة مصادر فهي إما كيمائية أو كهربائية أو ضوئية مثل اللحام الليزر.*
*شعاع الليزر **Laser*
هي اختصار للكلمات التالية :​Light amplification by stimulated Emission of radiation ​والليزر شعاع ضوئي يصدر بنبضات تدوم 2/1000 ثانية وبتردد 1/10 نبضات في الثانية والواحدة . ويستخدم في لحام وقطع معظم المعادن وذلك بتركيز شعاع منه لا يزيد عن قطر شعرة الرأس ومن أهم مميزات الليزر أنها تخترق المواد الشفافة واللدائن الشفافة و الراتجات العازلة دون أن تتلفها بينما تسخن أو تصهر المعادن سواء كانت مطلية بالمواد الشفافة أو بدونها . ونظرا لتركيز الليزر في مساحة صغيرة جدا فان سطح المناطق الملاصقة للحام لا تتعرض للتلف وتكون متناهية الضيق ولا تتأثر الأجزاء المعالجة حراريا بالليزر ولا تفقد شيئا من خواصها المكتسبة بالمعالجة الحرارية حتى أنه يمكن مسك الأجزاء الملحومة باليد مباشرة بعد اللحام نظرا لتركيز الأشعة أو انخفاض مقدار الطاقة المستخدمة. 
وباستخدم الليزر يمكن لحام المعادن غير المتشابه والصعب لحامها بالطرق الأخرى مثل النحاس والنيكل والألمنيوم والصلب المقاوم لصدأ والتيتانيوم والكلومبيوم.
إن نظرية توليد الليزر تستند الى انه نمكن استثارة ذرات المادة باستخدام طاقة ضوئية أو كهربائية تعتمد على قابلية ذراتها لإطلاق أشعة ضوئية عندما تتعرض لأشعة ضوئية أو كهربائية طول موجتها قصير.
ففي أجهزة توليد أشعة الليزر تستخدم قضيب قطره 10 ملم وطوله 100 ملم مصنوع من بلورة الياقوت (A12 O3 ) ويضاف نسبة ضئيلة من أكسيد الكروم(Cr2 O2) حوالي 5/100 الذي يكسب الياقوت لون احمر خفيف بسبب امتصاصه للضوء الأخضر من الضوء الأبيض العادي .
تمتص ذرات الكروم الضوء فتستثار بعض إلكترونات الكروم ويرتفع طاقة الإلكترون الى مستوى أعلى طاقة لكن هذه الإلكترونات ما تلبث أن تعود الى مستوى طاقتها الأولى مطلقة جزا مما امتصته وتشعها في صورة أشعة ضوئية حمراء شكل وهذه الأشعة تقوم بدورها باستثارة ذرات أخرى ثم تعود هذه الأخيرة الى مستواها الطبيعي للطاقة وتطلق جزا مما امتصته وتكون هذه الأشعة السالفة المنطلقة من الذرات الأولى وتتوافق معها على نسق واحد واستقطاب في مستوى واحد وبطول موجة تتراوح من ذرات بين 00,4 – 00,7 ميكرون. وهكذا تتكرر الأستثارات وإطلاق الأشعة من ذرات الكروم وتعرف هذه العملية بتكبير الأشعة.
وينتهي ساق الياقوت في طرفة بمرآة عاكسة وبينما يكون طرفه الأخر ينتهي بمرآة نصف عاكسة ونصف منفذه . ومهمة هاتين المرآتين المتوازيتين تبادل انعكاس ما يسقط عليهما من أشعة وتستمر عملية تكبير الأشعة بتكرار اصطدامها بذرات الكروم وإثارتها حتى تصل الى الحد الحرج المتشبع والتي عندها يمكن للأشعة النفاذ من الطرف ذي المرآة نصف العاكس ونصف المنفذ.
في الوقت الحاضر تم توليد الليزر باستخدام الغاز بنفس المبدأ في توليده بالمواد الجامدة . ففي ليزر الغاز يتكون من انبوبه طويلة من الزجاج المقاوم للحرارة (Pyrex) بنافذتين في الطرفين ومرآتين مصممتين لعكس وارتداد الأشعة.
وباستخدام غاز النيون مع شوائب من غاز الهليوم وباستخدام أشعة كهرومغناطيسية ذات تردد عالي الارتفاع وتتصل بالالكتلرودات حول الأنبوب الزجاجي ومن ثم يتم توليد الليزر . كما يستخدم غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون مع شوائب من النيتروجين أو الهليوم في أنبوب طوله عدة امتار فتصدر ليزر بطول موجة يبلغ 10.6 ميكرون وتكون هذه الأشعة إما مستمرة أو بصورة نابضة والتي تكفي لصهر ولحام معظم المعادن مثل النيوبيم والتيتانيوم والتنجستن ويمكن ثقب اشد المواد صلادة مثل الألماس وتوجد حاليا وحدات لتوليد الليزر بقدرة 20 كيلو وات تستخدم للحام وقطع المعادن السميكة بمساعدة الأكسجين .
ويمكن استخدم وحدة ليزر بغاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون قدرتها 2 كيلو وات للحام معادن سمكتها 3ملم وتبلغ سرعة اللحام بالليزر 12 ملم /ث. ونظرا لارتفاع تكلفة لحام الليزر فان استخدامها يقتصر حاليا على استخدامات الفضاء والصناعات التي تتطلب دقة وتحكم عاليين مثل الصناعات الإلكترونية وريش التربيات.


----------



## محمد حمزه (6 يونيو 2006)

*المواد الحديثة والمتقدمة*

هذا بحث عملته أثناء دراستي في الكلية عن the advanced materials :


----------



## محمد حمزه (7 يونيو 2006)

*التآكل في المعادن*

هذا ملف رائع باللغة العربية عن التــآكـل في المعــادن:


----------



## محمد حمزه (7 يونيو 2006)

*في صناعة الألومنيوم*

ملف باللغة الإنجليزية عن extrusion of aluminum :


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (7 يونيو 2006)

(تآكل المعادن والطرق المستخدمة للتصدي له)

يعرف التآكل بأنه انهيار المنشآت الفلزية كنتيجة لتفاعلها مع الجو المحيط0 
إن الفلزات تستخدم في الحضارة الحديثة لتصنيع العديد من الأشياء سواء كانت صغيرة مثل شفرة الحلاقة مثلا او كانت كبيرة مثل الأنابيب والهياكل وغيرها0 
إن التآكل من العوامل بالغة الأهمية في الصناعات الكيماوية ، حيث أنه السبب الرئيسي للكثير من المتاعب التي تجابه عمليات التشغيل في خطوط الأنتاج لتلك الصناعات وهو غالبا المسؤول عن الأعطال وتوقف الأنتاج ، ولكن التآكل ليس لغزا غير مفهوم حيث أن للتآكل شواهد لا تغيب عن بصر أحد فلا يطالعنا يوم دون أن نراه يستشري في المنشآت الفلزية بجد ونشاط 0 ويجب أن يكون معلوما أن التآكل هي عملية تلقائية طبيعية يتم فيها إعادة الفلزات من صورتها الأنتقالية الحرة إلى صورها الثابتة ( الأتحادية ، والتي كانت متواجدة عليها أصلا في الطبيعة قبل إستخلاصها) ، أي أن ألتآكل هو الطريق اللذي تستعيد به الطبيعة ما اغتصبه منها الأنسان من فلزات كذالك يكون من الواضح أنه ليس من العملي محاولة إيقاف التآكل بصفة نهائية ، وأن دور كل متصدي لعملية التآكل يتلخص في محاولة الحد من معدل وقوعه0 
وعادة يفضل دراسة هذه الأجراءات وتلك السبل في مرحلة التصميم وقبل بداية مرحلة التشييد وعلى الرغم من ذالك فإن مشكلة التآكل سوف تظهر من جديد عندما يبدأ خط الأنتاج في مرحلة التشغيل وعلى ذالك فإن كل مهتم بالتآكل لا بد أن تكون لديه من المعلومات الأساسية ما يمكنه من ملاحظة كيفية حدوثه وكيف يمكن قياس معدل وقوعه والأجهزة اللازمة لذالك وطرق فحص العينات0 
ولعل من الواجب الآن إعادة التأكيد مرة أخرى على أن كافة الفلزات والسبائك معرضة لعملية التآكل ولا توجد مادة بعينها تكون مناسبة لكافة التطبيقات والأستخدامات وفي منأى عن التآكل ، فعلى سبيل المثال فلز الذهب والمعروف بمقاومته المتميزة للتآكل الجوي نجد أنه سريع التآكل والذوبان إذا ما تلامس مع الزئبق عند درجات الحرارة الأعتيادية0 وعلى العكس من ذالك نجد أن فلز الحديد لا يتأثر بفعل الزئبق ولكنه سرعان ما يصدأ في الهواء الجوي ولكن ولحسن الحظ يوجد عادة العديد من الفلزات والسبائك الفلزية التي تستطيع أن تؤدي عملها بنجاح في أوساط محددة0 
أيضا فإن هناك العديد من الطرق المتوفرة والمعروفة الآن والتي يمكن بواسطتها السيطرة على التآكل وتقليص حجم المشكلة وسوف نشرح بعضها في هذه الحلقة العلمية0 

ولكن قبل الدخول في ذلك لنذكر أهم المساوئ الأقتصادية لعملية التآكل: 

1- ضرورة استبدال الوحدات والمعدات المتآكلة بأخرى سليمة ، وما يصاحب ذالك من فقد العديد من ساعات الأنتاج اضافة إلى تكاليف الأستبدال0 
2- فرط التصميم أي استخدام مزيد من مواد الأنشاء والتشييد عما هو مطلوب لتحمل الأجهادات الميكانيكية ، تحسبا من عملية التآكل وما يتبع ذالك من زيادة في كمية مواد الأنشاء والتشييد مما يؤدي الى ارتفاع تكاليف الأجهزة والوحدات كما يتطلب ذلك إقامة أساسات خاصة كي تتحمل هذه الوحدات الثقيلة وهذه بدورها تكون عالية التكاليف0 
3- ضرورة تطبيق الصيانة الدورية وهذا يتطلب تكاليف مستمرة0 
4- إيقاف الوحدات الصناعية بصفة دورية لأجراء الصيانات عليها0 
5- تداخل نواتج عملية التآكل مع المنتج الرئيسي مما يؤدي إلى نقص في قيمة المنتج النهائي0 
6- تعرض الوحدات المجاورة للدمار نتيجة انهيار الوحدات المتآكلة0 



أما المساوئ الأجتماعية فنلخصها فيما يلي: 

1- إن الأنهيار المفاجئ للوحدات الصناعية والمنشآت بفعل التآكل قد يتسبب في اشتعال النيران وحدوث الحرائق ووقوع الأنفجارات وإطلاق الأبخرة والمواد السامة مما قد يؤدي إلى وقوع العديد من الأصابات والوفيات0 
2- إن تسرب المنتجات من الوحدات المتآكلة يؤدي إلى تلوث البيئة وتعرض الصحة العامة للخطر0 
3- إن اعادة بناء وتشييد وحدات جديدة بدلا من المتآكلة يستوجب استنفاذ المصادر الطبيعية لهذه الفلزات كما يتطلب استهلاك كميات كبيرة من الوقود لتصليح هذه الوحدات0 
نلاحظ أن كلا من المساوئ الأجتماعية التي ذكرناها لها انعكاسات اقتصادية أيضا0 

لنتعرف الآن على صور التآكل 

يحدث التآكل في صور عديدة ومختلفة وتنقسم هذه الصور كما يلي: 

1- حسب طبيعة الوسط الآكل: حيث ينقسم التآكل في هذه الحالة إلى مبتل وجاف0 وحسب التسمية فأنه من الضروري تواجد سوائل أو رطوبة لكي يحدث التآكل الرطب بينما لا يستوجب الجاف ذالك وعادة يحدث التآكل الجاف عند درجات الحرارة العالية أي بين الفلزات والغازات كما يحدث في بعض المداخن0 
2- حسب ميكانيكية عملية التفاعل: أي حسب المسلك اللذي تسلكه عملية التآكل وبهذا الخصوص ينقسم التآكل إلى تآكل كيميائي وإلى تآكل كهروكيميائي0 
3- حسب المظهر للفلز المتآكل: وفي هذه الحالة يتم تقسيم التآكل إلى تآكل متجانس يحدث عند السطح المتآكل كله وتآكل موضعي أو مركز وفي هذه الحالة يتركز في مساحات محددة0 
إن التقسيم الأخير أي حسب المظهر سوف يكون أكثر فائدة في تعرفنا على أساسيات التآكل ولذلك سوف نستخدم هذا التصنيف خلال هذه الحلقة العلمية للتعرف على أساسيات التآكل0 ولكن يجب علينا التمييز بين نوعين من التآكل الموضعي أحدهما يسمى بالتآكل الماكروسكوبي حيث يمكن رؤية أثر التآكل الموضعي بالعين المجردة بينما الآخر يسمى بالتآكل الميكروسكوبي والذي لا يمكن رؤية آثاره الا بالمجهر ومن أنواعه التآكل بين الحبيبات والتآكل التشققي الأجهادي0 أما بالنسبة للتآكل الماكروسكوبي والذي يرى بالعين المجردة فمن أنواعه: 
1- التآكل الجلفاني 2- تآكل البري 3- التآكل التشققي 4- التآكل التنقري 5- التآكل التقشري 6- تآكل النض الأختياري 

يقصد بتآكل التنقر بأنه تكون نقر عميقة على سطح غير متآكل ويمكن لهذه النقر أن تتخذ أشكالا عدة حيث يكون شكل النقر هو السبب الأساسي المسؤول عن استمرار نموها0 وللحد من تآكل النقر فإن السطح يجب أن يكون متجانسا ونظيفا باستمرار0 فعلى سبيل المثال فإن السطح الفلزي النقي والمتجانس والمصقول جيدا يكون أكثر مقاومة لهذا النوع من التآكل عن ذالك السطح الذي يحتوي على بعض العيوب أو يكون خشنا وعادة ما تكون عملية تكون النقر بطيئة حيث تتطلب عدة شهور حتى يمكن رؤيتها ، لكنها دائما ما تسبب الأنهيارات الفلزية دون سابق إنذار حيث أن الحجم الصغير للنقرة وكمية الفلز الصغيرة التي يجب إذابتها حتى تتكون يجعل من العسير اكتشاف هذا النوع من التآكل في مراحله الأولى ويعد إختبار مواد الأنشاء والتشييد والتصميم بحيث تبقى السطوح دائما نظيفة هما أحسن الطرق وأكثرها أمانا لتجنب هذا النوع من التآكل0 

لنتعرف الآن على طرق السيطرة على التآكل 

أولا: السيطرة على العمليات الأنتاجية للحد من التآكل: حيث يمكن تحقيق الكثير من التوفير في تكاليف الأنتاج عن طريق تقليص معدل حدوث التآكل الذي يحدث نتيجة لفعل الكيماويات وتغير الخواص الطبيعية للمتغيرات والظروف الموجودة داخل الخط الأنتاجي0 
وهناك اربع طرق مختلفة للتغلب على التآكل وهي:- 
1- السيطرة على المتغيرات الخاصة بالعملية الأنتاجية0 
2- التصميم الهندسي الجيد0 
3- تطبيق الحمايات في مجابهة التآكل0 
4- الأختبار الجيد لمواد الأنشاء والتشييد0 
ويمكن استخدام كل هذه الطرق في آن واحد في المصانع الكيماوية0 

ثانيا: التصدي للتآكل بالتصميم الهندسي الجيد: حيث أن الكثير من كلفة التشغيل يمكن توفيرها في المصانع الكيماوية بصفة خاصة بالتصدي للتآكل خلال خطوة تصميم خطوط الأنتاج والوحدات الصناعية وقبل خطوة التشييد والتنفيذ0 

ثالثا: التصدي للتآكل بالحمايات الكاثودية والآنودية: الحماية الكاثودية والحماية الآنودية طرق للتخلص أو تقليص معدل التآكل للمنشآت الفلزية وهي بالتالي تحد من تكاليف الصيانة والأستبدال وتسمح كذلك باستخدام مواد أرخص للأنشاء والتشييد0 فمن المعروف أنه عندما يتآكل فلز يمر تيار كهربائي بين المساحات الآنودية والمساحات الكاثودية المتواجدة على سطح الفلز ، وأنه كلما زادت قيمة هذا التيار كلما زاد معدل التآكل0 فإذا استخدمنا دائرة كهربائية خارجية فإنه يمكننا فرض تيار إضافي على الفلز ، ومن ثم نتمكن من تغيير السيطرة على معدل التآكل الخاص به0 ونحن نستطيع أن نطبق تيار معاكس لأيقاف التآكل تماما ( كما هو الحال في الحماية الكاثودية) أو كماهو الحال في بعض الحالات فإننا يمكن أن نضبط من جهد الفلز المتآكل بحيث يبقى الفلز معرضا للتآكل ولكن بمعدل أقل لأنه يكون على هذه الصورة سلبيا ( كما هو الحال في الحماية الآنودية)0 وكلا الطريقتين شائعتين تماما في التطبيقات التجارية والصناعية كطرق ناجحة للحماية من التآكل0 

رابعا: التصدي للتآكل الفلزي بالتغطيات: إن التغطيات الفلزية والغير عضوية هي من التغطيات الشائعة للسيطرة على التآكل ويتوقف اختيار نوع التغطية على كل من الوسط الآكل وطريقة التطبيق ونوع الفلز المراد تغطيته إضافة إلى نوع الترابط بين الفلز المغطى والتغطية نفسها0 
إن التغطيات هي أكثر الطرق المستخدمة شيوعا للتصدي لعملية التآكل الفلزي حيث يتلخص عمل التغطيات في الحد من عملية التآكل الفلزي في أنها تقوم بعزل الفلز عن الوسط الآكل كلية أو أنها تؤخر حدوث التفاعل بين كل من الفلز المراد تغطيته والوسط الآكل0 وحاليا توجد المئات من أنواع التغطيات والكثير منها عبارة عن خلائط من مكونات مختلفة وبنسب مختلفة لتحقيق خصائص معينة وتباع تحت أسماء تجارية مختلفة أيضا0 وتصنف التغطيات إلى ثلاثة أنواع مختلفة على النحو التالي: 
1- التغطيات الفلزية : ومن أشهرها الرش الفلزي ، التكسية ، الطلاء الكهروكيميائي 
2- التغطيات غير العضوية : حيث يتم تغطية الفلزات بطبقة من الخزف أو الزجاج عن طريق صهرها على سطوح الفلزات بقصد حمايتها من التآكل0 
3- التغطيات العضوية0 

وأخيرا يمكن التصدي للتآكل بالأختيار الجيد لمواد الأنشاء والتشييد: حيث أنه من وجهة النظر الفنية البحتة فإن مشكلة التآكل يكمن في استخدام مواد للأنشاء والتشييد أكثر مقاومة له0 وفي كثير من الأحيان يعد هذا الأتجاه بديل اقتصادي عن استخدام مواد أقل مقاومة للتآكل مع تطبيق طرق الحماية المختلفة0 

وفي الختام نذكر بأن تآكل المعادن يسبب خسائر جسيمة في الأقتصاد العالمي تقدر بالمليارات سنويا ، إذ يدمر كمية ضخمة من المنشآت والماكينات المعدنية ، لذلك يجب التصدي له بالطرق التي ذكرناها سابقا0 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد حمزه (7 يونيو 2006)

مشكوووور يا أخ هاني
ولكن لي رجاء ........ حاول أن تنسق الموضوع بحيث يسهل للقاريء قرائته .... 
حدد العناوين ولونها وإجعلها بخط مميز ...... وكلك نظر يا باشمهندس ........

جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## محمد حمزه (7 يونيو 2006)

يا أخ هاني شرف الدين
حاول دعوة الأعضاء الذين هم في هذا التخصص أو من يعملون فيه في المنتديات الأخرى في ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (7 يونيو 2006)

المناجم والمعادن​
الطريق من المناجم المظلمة الى المعادن البراقه طويلة جدا. سنتحدث عن دراسة المواقع، واستخراج المعادن، و تنقيتها.

رغم ان قشرة الارض غنية نسبيا بالثروة المعدنيه، الا ان هذه الثروة مركزة في بعض المناطق، كأحتياط. هذه الهيكلية الجيولوجيه منتشرة في مختلف انحاء العالم. والعثور على احدها اشبه بالبحث عن ابرة، في كومة قش.

حاول ان تتخيل الحياة اليومية بدون الحديد والنحاس والالمنيوم اوالذهب. يعتبر تحدد اماكن المناجم واستخراجها بالنسبة للدول الصناعية موضوعا حيويا.

مع هذا فأن ولادة احد المناجم تستبقها مرحلة من الحمل المطوله. فلا شك ان قشرة الارض تتألف من مزيج فريد يحوي كل العناصر الكيميائية المعروفه.

ولكن بالمفهوم العام، غالبية هذه العناصر تتواجد بمقادير ضئيله. وحده الاحتياطي الكبير يستحق بأن يتم استخراجه لاهداف تجاريه.

عادة ما لا يتواجد احتياطي الثروة المعدنية على سطح الارض، وهو يتواجد هناك وفقا لاسباب متعدده.

شرقي كندا على سبيل المثال، تراكم احتياطي هائل للنحاس والزنك منذ ما يقارب الثلاثة بلايين عاما، من مخزون بركاني هائل.

يعتقد ان مياه البحر تسربت عبر هذه الكتل لالاف السنين. وعند اقترابها من الصهاره، وهي مادة صخرية مذابة في باطن الارض تنشيء الصخر البركاني، بدأت تلك المياه تسخن، وتذوب العناصر المعدنية في الصخر.

حينها خرج المزيج الى سطح الارض، وعند ملامسته المياه الثلجيه، استقر المزيج على شكل خامات يعلوها السولفر، سميت بالسوفايد.

كان لا بد من توفر عناصر اخرى لبلوغ الاحتياطي هذا الحجم. كما هو حال وجود صخور مفتوحة المسامات، لعبت دور المستوعبات للمعادن.

على اي حال، كي نتمكن من الوصول الى هذه المعادن تطلب الامر ان تعتد بطبقة صخرية تغطيها. لولا ذلك لكان الاحتياطي قد تعرض لتأثيرات الريح والمياه، بعد انحسار المحيط عنه.

مع ذلك، فأن تلك الطبقة لم تكن سميكه. على اعتبار ان سهولة العثور عليها تمت بفضل وجودها على عمق بسيط.

تشكيل هذا الاحتياطي نجم بكل بساطة عن توافق بين عدة ظروف.

عمال الجيولوجيا المكلفين بالاستطلاع يقومون بما يمكن ان نصفه بعمل المباحث.

مهمتهم الاولى هي تحديد اهدافهم، وهي ايجاد المنطقة الواعده. للقيام بذلك ينكبون اولا على دراسة الظروف الجيولوجية للمنطقة التي يهتمون بها، لجمع بعض الاستنتاجات المتعلقة بها.

تعتبر المناطق الصخرية الطبيعية العارية، مصادر هامة للمعلومات. يمكن لهذه الصخور مثلا ان تكشف عن هوية بعض الحمم البركانية القديمة جدا. او عن اجواء مناسبه، لاحتياطي محتمل.

التحليل الكيميائي لبعض نماذج الصخور التي يتم جمعها يقدم معلومات اخرى مفيدة جدا كذلك.

فغالبا ما يؤثر سائل الثروة المعدنيه، الذي يدل على وجود احطياطي هام، بتعديل التركيبة الكيميائية للصخر المنتشر في منطقة واسعه، اكثر مما يفعل الأحتياطي نفسه.

بعض العناصر اكثر انتشارا من غيرها، واخرى اكثر غيابا مما هو معتاد. هذه التركيبات الكيميائية النادره ، قد تكون دليلا على وجود احتياطي للخامات.

الصخور البارزة لا تعطي اكثر من فكرة عما هو موجود على سطح الصخر، وهي تشكل نسبة ضئيلة من الارض. المغطاة بالنباتات وبمركبات اخرى غير محددة. 

لحسن الحظ، فأن الفيزياء الجيولوجية تقدم معلومات اخرى.

لأن هذا العلم يمكن من تحديد المزايا الفيزيائية لبعض الصخور من الارض او حتى من الطائره، وصولا الى عمق مئة متر.

دراسة الحقول المغناطيسية للارض مثلا، التي يتم تحديدها بجهاز قياس مغناطيسي، يمكن ان تساعد في العثور على احتياطي الحديد. او تصدعات تحتوي على الذهب.

القنوات الكهربائية او الكهرومغناطيسية للصخر، التي تجري بأدخال تيار عبر الريموت كونترول، هي وسيلة ناجعة اخرى على اعتبار ان بعض المعادن موصل ايجابي للكهرباء.

مع ان بعض هذه الدراسات المسبقة قد تكون واعده، الا انها لا تؤكد بالمطلق وجود احتياطي ما.

فهذا يتطلب تأكيدات اعمق كما هو حال الحفر الارتوازي.

يتم اخذ عينات من خلال انابيب الحفر. التي تحفر بفعل قطعة الماس صناعية ترتكز عند نهايتها.

هذه التقنيات تسمح للجيولوجي بالحصول على نماذج صخرية من اعماق متعدده. وحينها يتم تحليل الصخور كيميائيا . يتأكد وجود الخامات وتتحديد نسبة تركيزها.

ترجمة النتائج قد لا تكون سهلا، على اعتبار ان النماذج المأخوذة تعود لمنطقة محدودة جدا. فالامر اشبه بالذهاب الى الصيد.

وحدها عملية رسم نموذج عن تاريخ التركيبة الجيولوجيه، يمكن ان يساهم في تحديد مكان المنجم، وهيكليته، وحجمه.

حتى وان تم اكتشاف وجود احتياطي بعد كل هذه التحليلات الدراسيه، فهذا لا يعني بالضرورة انه سيتم استغلال هذا المنجم.

هناك عوامل اقتصادية يجب اخذها بالاعتبار. كما هو حال اقتراب البنية التحتية لسبل المواصلات. الى جانب التنبؤ بأسعار المعدن في الاسواق العالمية خلال فترة استخراج المعدن.

والوقائع تثبت انه بين كل الف منطقة تتميز بطبيعتها الجيولوجية الغنيه، ستجد واحدة ، تصلح لان تتحول الى منجم.

تخيل الغوص في اعماق المنجنم. انه مظلم، وحار ورطب ايضا لسخون قشرة الارض. مسألة مشوقه، ولكنها بسيطة مقارنة مع المسائل الاخرى التي تتميز بها الخامات حتى تصبح محط الانظار اليوميه.

باطن الارض اشبه بمستودع غني بموارد الخامات الطبيعية من جميع الانواع. كالمعادن التي تستعمل في امور متعدده، لكنه مستودع ليس من السهل دخوله. كما ان خاماته ، يجب ان تمر في عدة تحولات قبل ان تصبح معادن.

لنأخذ النحاس مثالا على ذلك. وهو احدد المعادن الرئيسيه. نظرة الى السطح، تكفي للتعرف على الهيكلية التي توحي بوجود منجم للخامات.

هيكلية هذا المبنى تضم الرافعات الثقيله، التي تساعد على حمل المصاعد نحو الاسفل، بواسطة اسلاك حديديه، الى المنجم ، لتصعد بها محملة من جديد.

يهبط المصعد بشكل عامودي، مما يسمح بالدخول الى جميع مستويات المنجم.

وفي كل مستوى، تنصب شبكة من الممرات تؤدي الى المناطق التي تستخرج منها الخامات.

في هذه المناطق تحديدا تجري كل اشكال الأستخراج. في هذا المنجم مثلا، يتم استخدام المتفجرات.

يستخدم عمال المناجم حفارات يدوية تعمل بقوة الضغط مدببة برأس من مادة التانغستون لثقب الصخره. وبعدها توضع المتفجرات في ذلك الثقب.

ثم يتم اخلاء المنجم، ليتم التفجير بعدها بالتحكم عن بعد. يتم ذلك من غرفة تحكم على سطح الارض.

تجمع الخامات بجرافات مخصصة لحملها.

عندما يتم اخلاء منطقة ما من خاماتها، تعبأ من جديد بنفايات صخور لا قيمة لها، لتغلق نهائيا.

يتم ذلك لان الفراغ الذي يترك في الصخر يمكن ان يؤثر في مستوى الضغط تحت الارض، مما قد يؤدي الى الانهيار.

تفرغ الجرافات حمولتها في احدى الكسارات.

لتتولى الكسارة تحطيم الخامات الى اجزاء صغيره. ثم تحمل الاجزاء نحو السطح من خلال المصعد الرئيسي.

يشكل النحاس نسبة اثنين بالمئه فقط من الخامات المستخرجة. للحصول على النحاس النقي، لا بد من اجراء عمليات تنقية وتصفية متكامله.

تسمى المرحلة الاولى بالتركيز. وهي تتم في محطة قريبة من المنجم. حيث تتحول الاجزاء الى جزيئات صغيره.

حينها تمزج الخامات بالماء الذي يحتوي على عناصر كيميائيه. ما يترك خليط شبه سائل.

ثم يوضع الخليط في احواض، يضخ اليها الهواء وعناصر كيميائيه لتشكل طبغة من الغشاء. تحت تأثير العناصر الكيميائية التي تدخل في الخليط. فيطفو النحاس على سطح فقاعات الغشاء.

جزيئات النحات تطفو بما يشبه القشده. لتغرق جزيئات الصخور التي ليس لها اي قيمة اقتصاديه.

حين تتم تصفيتها، تتحول القشدة الى مركز نسبة 24 بالمئه منه من النحاس. عندها يرسل هذا الخليط الى محطة اخرى تتولى عملية الصهر.

في هذه المحطة يمر الخليط عبر مجموعة من الافران، حيث يتم تسخينه على حرارة مرتفعه، ليذوب نهائيا.

لاثارة عملية التفاعل الكيميائي يتم حقن السائل بهواء غني بالاكسجين، خلال هذه العملية تمتزج المواد الغير مرغوب بها كالسولفر والحديد مع الاكسجين.

ينجم عن ذلك الجفاء، وهو سائل لا قيمة له يتخلف عن صهر المعادن. وبما انه اخف من النحاس، يطفو الجفاء على السطح لينفصل ببساطة عن المعدن.

عند انتهاء هذه العمليه، يتم الحصول على نحاس نقي بنسبة 99 بالمئه. حينها يوضع في قوالب، ليبرد.

تتمخض عن صهر النحاس غازات سامه، كثاني اوكسيد السولفير، المسبب للمطر الحامضي. الا ان هناك امكانية لتفادي هذه المخلفات.

والواقع انه تتم في هذه المحطة بالذات تصفية 70 بالمئه من ثاني اكسيد السولفير بأرساله الى مراوح خاصه، لتحوله الى اسيد السولفير، المستعمل في الصناعات الكيميائيه.

اضف الى ذلك ان غالبية النفايات الصلبه تعاد الى عملية انتاج النحاس لاعادة تصنيعها.

وهكذا فأن هذه العملية التي كانت يوما تضر جدا بالبيئه، اصبحت اليوم تتناسب وحاجاتها.

اقل من واحد بالمئه من النحاس الناتج عن الصهر يحتوي على الشوائب. المرحلة الاخيره، تقضي عليه، بالاليكتروليسيس.

قوالب النحاس التي تحتوي على الشوائب، توضع اولا في مستوعبات تحتوي على محلول الاسيد. وتوضع بين القالب والاخر صفيحة رقيقة من النحاس النقي.

تمرر شحنة كهربائية قوية بين الصفيحة والقالب. فينجم عن ذلك تحول ذرات النحاس الى ايون، او ان تحمل بالجزيئات.

تنفصل الايونات بذلك عن القوالب. لتمر عبر محلول الاسيد، ثم تخرج الى سطح الصفائح. لتشكل بذلك نحاسا جديدا.

اما الشوائب فلا تسير بالاتجاه نفسه. بل تتجمع في اسفل المستوعب، على شاكلة صلصال، مشحون بالمعادن الثمينه، التي يتم تكريرها.

وهكذا تصبح القوالب مؤلفة من النحاس النقي جدا. وبعد عشرة ايام يتم رفعها من المستوعبات، لترسل الى محطات تحويل اخرى.

يتم استعمال النحاس في امور يومية متعدده، تتراوح بين الاسلاك الكهربائية، ودوائر الكمبيوتر. لتضع بذلك نهاية بين المسافة الطويلة التي تفصل المناجم، عن المعادن.

الذهب وقريبة الفضه، هما بين المعادن القليلة التي تتواجد بوضع متحرر في الطبيعه. لجمالهما وندرتهما تحول هذين المعدنين الى رمزين للثراء. الا ان الذهب والفضة ييبعثان الوحي وقريحة الابداع لدى الفنانين ايضا.


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (7 يونيو 2006)

يتم البحث والتنقيب عن المعادن الثمينة منذ الاف السنين. كما انها لحسن الحظ اوحت لرجال الفن بأبداع اعمال هي روائع جمالية لا مثيل لها.

مجوهرات، وتماثيل، وادوات، كلها شواهد على اعجابنا ودهشتنا بهدية قشرة الارض هذه.

المعادن الثمينة اما ان تستخرج مباشرة من منابعها او يتم الحصول عليها عبر تنقية معادن اخرى عاديه.

فالنحاس على سبيل المثال غالبا ما يحتوي على كميات صغيرة من الذهب والفضه.

عبر عمليات متتاليه يتم تكرير هذه الشوائب الثمينه. اولا على شكل جفاء بعد اخضاع النحاس للالكتروسيس. ومن ثم تجرى معالجات اخرى، للحصول على معدن الذهب.

الالكتروسيس يخرج رمالا فضية من معدن الذهب. ومن ثم تذاب الرمال الفضية في قوالب تتسع لالف اونصه.

ينجم عن اخضاع المعدن الذهبي للألكتروسيس الحصول على طين ينضح بالذهب. يتم استخراجه بالاختبارات الكيميائيه. فمن تنقية كل طن من النحاس نستخرج ما يقارب الثلاثة اونصات من الذهب النقي. يتم اذابة مجموعها في قوالب لاربع مئة اونصه.

لهذه المعادن استعمالات تقنية متعدده.

منها مثلا ان الذهب يستعمل في صناعة دوائر الكمبيوتر. ويستعمل الفضه في تركيب افلام التصوير.

الا ان المعادن الثمينة تتميز بمواصفات اخرى، فهي تكرس لصناعة الروائع الفنية للحلى المصنوعة من الذهب او الفضه.

صناعة الحلى لا تستعمل الفضة او الذهب النقي. بل مزيج من هذه المعادن. لان الذهب والفضة في قمة نقائهما، بالغا الليونة ولا يمكن استخدامهما في صناعة اشياء للاستعمال.

تركيبة الذرات في هذه المعادن تقاس في نسبة ليونتها. في المعادن النقيه، تصطف الذرات بطريقة عاديه، تعكس انحرافا وانحسارا واضحان.

حين تتعرض هذه الهيكلية للضغط يصاب المعدن بالالتواء، لان الذرات تتراكم وتنحسر عن بعضها البعض.

اما اذا مزج معدن كالنحاس مع الذهب او الفضه، سيتماسك المزيج ويقوى.

ذلك ان ذرات النحاس تحتل الفراغات التي يخلفها انحسار الذرات الاخرى. لهذا يصبح المعدن الجديد اكثر مقاومة من المعدن النقي.

في الحلى والادوات المطبخية ما زال الفضة يستعمل، ولكنه مزيج بنسبة 92.5 بالمئه من الفضه، و7.5 بالمئه من النحاس. وفي مزيج الذهب يستخدم تعبير لتحديد نسبة المزج بعبارة القيراط.

الذهب النقي يعرف ب 24 قيراط. اما النسب الشائعه جدا فهي العشره والاربعة عشر والثمانية عشر قيراطا. وهي تحتوي على نسب 42 و 58 و 75 بالمئة من الذهب على التوالي. عادة ما يحتوي مزيج الذهب على الفضة الى جانب معدن اخر.

هذا المزيج لا يؤثر سلبا، على اللمعان الشهير للذهب، بل يبرزه اكثر، حتى انه يبدل لونه احيانا. فالنحاس يمنح الذهب لونا احمر، والنيكيل يميل به الى البياض اللامع.

عادة ما يجهز الصائغ قالبا صغيرا يحتوي على مزيج من الذهب او الفضه.

للقيام بذلك يستعمل شعلة نارية تركز على القالب المصغر. يذوب المعدن بتسليط الشعلة عليه، وينساب في القالب.

بفضل اللدانة التي يتميز بها الذهب، يمكن للصائغ ان يصنع صفيحة رقيقة من خلال هذه الصبه.

يمرر هذه الصبة في طاحونة تتألف من اطارين متوازيين يتم ادارتها بذراع. بتمرير الصبة عبر الطاحونة تصقل، لتتكرر العملية عدة مرات حتى تصبح الصفيحة بالسماكة المطلوبة تماما.

ليونة المعدن الثمين تمكنه ايضا من التحول الى اسلاك طويله. يتم ذلك بأستخدام صفيحة معززة بعدة ثقوب حجم كل منها اصغر من الاخر.

تسحب الصفيحة الرقيقة من الثقب الاكبر اولا، لتمرر بعدها على التوالي عبر الاصغر فالاصغر وهكذا الى ان تحصل على السماكة المطلوبه. نظريا، يمكن تحويل غرام من الذهب، الى اسلاك طولها عدة كيلومترات.

هذه الاسلاك والصفائح، تعتبر اساسية لصناعة الكثير من الحلى. اذ يمكن قصها كما نرغب، دون ان تفقد شكلها، بمنشار حديدي صلب.

كما يمكن تلحيمها بسهولة بشعلة نارية بسيطه. تلحيم الصائغ يجمع القطع مع بعضها البعض. تلحم بمزيج معدني يذوب على درجة حرارة اقل من المعدن الثمن.

حين يتم تسخينه، على المعدن ان يغمس في الاسيد كي يستعيد لمعانه، لان الحرارة تصيب المعدن بالصدأ فيعلوه السواد.

الخواتم تصنع تحديدا بتلحيمها. الخواتم تنقش على ازميل متدرج يحدد تدريجيا الاحجام والاشكال التي تعطى للخواتم .

وحين ينته يالعمل في القطعه، لا يبقى بعدها، سوى اللمسات الاخيره، كما هو حال التلميع او النقش.

لا يتمتع البلاتين بمزايا الذهب والفضة ذاتها. الا انه معدن صلب. لهذا يستعمله الصاغة في صناعة التاج الذي توضع عليه الاحجار الكريمة في الخواتم.

كل المعادن الثمينة تحتمل الصدأ والتآكل، بأستثناء الفضه. فالفضة يفقد بريقه حالما يلامس عناصر مؤكسدة تحتوي على السولفير. ولكن من السهل تنظيفه.

هذا الخلود عبر الزمن هو الميزة الرئيسية للمعادن الثمينة بلا شك. بفضل هذه الميزه، نستطيع اليوم التمتع بروائع اعمال تبلغ مئات السنين. كما ان اعمال فناني اليوم، ستعيش بلا شك للقرون المقبله.

ما زلنا نعتمد على امنا كوكب الارض لتلبية كل احتياجتنا من المعادن. انه احتياطي هائل، ومحدود. يجب ان نتقن استعماله بحكمه، وبأقتصاد.

.


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (7 يونيو 2006)

الزجاج والسيراميك​
سنتحدث هنا، عن صناعة الزجاج، و أسرار السيراميك، والإمكانات العمرانية للزجاج.

يضع المرء على عينيه زجاجتين، وثالثه على يمينه تضيء له البيت، يطفئ جهاز التلفزيون، لينظر من خلال النافذة، فيتأكد له بأن الزجاج في كل مكان، وليس هناك حدود لاستعماله. لكن هل نعرف كيف يصنع؟

يصنع الزجاج من الرمال، وهو المادة الأكثر انتشارا على الأرض. علما أن مزايا الزجاج تختلف كليا عن الرمال. فالزجاج لا يعتبر مادة صلبة، بل هو سائل لزج يتصلب عند لبرودة.

نحصل على الزجاج من نار الفرن. عبر آنية من المواد المقاومة للصهر هي البوتقة. يحضر صانع الزجاج خليطا يحتوي على ستين أو سبعين بالمائة من رمل السيليكون الذي يتكون في معظمه من ثاني أكسيد السيليكون أو السيليكيا. 

تشكل هذا الخليط من بلورات، هي عبارة عن شبكة ذرات منسقه جيدا ومتماسكة فيما بينها بروابط ثابتة.

يضيف صانع الزجاج إلى هذا الخليط عدد من العناصر الأخرى التي تساعد على الانصهار، وهي تتشكل من الصودا والبوتاس وحجر الكلس أو صدف المحار.

تستعمل هذه المواد لتعزيز الانصهار الذي يتم بدرجة حرارة تصل إلى ألف وخمسمائة درجه مئوية، تحول دون هشاشة الزجاج بتعرضه لدرجة حرارة مرتفعه.

يسخن صانع الزجاج الخليط، فيؤدي التسخين إلى تحطيم تركيبة البلورة الرملية وتفاعل جميع العناصر فيما بينها، لتشكل مزيجا تنعدم فيه البنية محددة. يؤدي انعدام هذه البنية إلى تمتع الزجاج بمزاياه المدهشة، ومن يبنها إمكانية التحكم بشكل جديد له.

حين يصبح الزجاج الذائب جاهزا للنفخ، يجمع صانع الزجاج كمية منه حول قضيب طويل مجوف، ثم ينفخ فيه إلى أن تنتفخ الكتلة المنصهرة وتتحول إلى فقاعه.

تحدد قولبة القضيب المستمرة شكل هذه المادة باستخدام إناء معدني أو حديدي أو خشبي، يسمونه مارقر، وقد يتم ذلك يدويا باستخدام صحيفة مبلله.

يقسو الزجاج بمجرد أن يلامسه الهواء البارد. ثم يعاد تسخينه بالفرن كي تتابع عملية تحديد بنيته، إلى أن يتخذ شكله النهائي.

في ختام هذه العملية، ولأن الزجاج يكون هشا بعد، يوضع في الفرن للمرة الأخيرة كي يمنح القوة والصلابة، ما يمنح الزجاج قدرة على تحمل صدمات الحرارة التي يمكن أن تضعفه.

وبما انه لن يسخن للانصهار، بل لمجرد تسخينه، من الأفضل أن يتمكن من تحمل المتغيرات التي تطرأ على الحرارة من حوله. تكمن التقنية الأخرى باستعمال مصباح البروبين لتحديد بنية العمل المطلوب.

توضع الجزيئات في حركة دائمة، ما يجعل اللهيب من الزجاج مطواعا ومطاطا دون إذابته. يمكن العمل بالزجاج وهو بارد أيضا ونقشه باستعمال أداة مدببة أو باللجوء إلى تركيبة كيميائية كحامض الهيدرو فلوريك. نادرا ما يقوم صانع زجاج النوافذ بحفر قطعته، يل يكتفي بتوجيه الإنارة من خلال تعدد الألوان وكثافة الزجاج.

للقيام بذلك يستعمل الفنان قطع من الزجاج الملون.

وربما يلونها بنفسه أيضا، باستعمال الكلورايد او سلفات الفضة كأساس للطلاء يعمل كماص للتفاعل الكيميائي بين مكونات الزجاج وأملاح الفضة.

تسمح هذه العملية للون بان يلتحق نهائيا بالزجاج، رغم احتفاظه بشفافيته ليمنح ذلك زجاج النوافذ المصقول مواصفات نوعية عالية.

لصناعة زجاج النوافذ الملون، تستخدم تقنية الرصاص وهي التقنية الأقدم والأكثر شيوعا.

نبدأ أولا بدراسة دور الضوء في الغرفة التي سيوضع فيها زجاج النافذة الملون ، ثم ننكب على صناعة مجموعة من العينات الصغيرة عن العمل، تقارب عشر الحجم المطلوب. نقوم بعدها بصناعة نموذج من الورق المقوى لتكوين فكرة عن حجم النافذة الكامل.

نضع رقما على كل قطعة من النماذج، حين يتم قصها تستعمل كقالب يقص الزجاج بالاعتماد عليها، وبذلك تكون احجية من قطع الزجاج قد صنعت.

يمكن لصانع الزجاج حينها ان ينتقل نحو الخطوة التاليه. وهي تمكن بتثبيت كل قطع الزجاج في قنوات رصاص طوليه.

لتتماسك قنوات الرصاص جيدا يتم تثبيتها بتلحيمها بنقاط لحام صغيره.

لتغطى بعدها بمعجون يمنع الماء من التسرب اليها، عند هذه النقطه. يصبح اللزجاج الملون جاهزا للتركيب.

ويعتمد جماله حينها على نوعية الانارة المحيطة بالمكان الذي ركب به.

زجاج النوافذ الملون لم يكن في الماضي مجرد قطع من الزجاج، بل كان يقص حكايات من البداية حتى النهايه، تحمل المعني، وتتميز بالتشويق. فن صناعة الزجاج قديم للغايه، ولكن قبل ان يبرعوا بذلك الفن، كان صانعوه قد ابدعوا بصناعة مادة قريبة منه: السيراميك.

حاله كحال الزجاج، يأتي السيراميك الى الوجود من خلال النار، الا ان السيراميك لا يصنع من السيليكا، بل غالبا ما يعتمد على الصلصال.

يستخرج الصلصال من صخرة تعتمد اساسا على سيلكات الالومنيوم.

عندما تسخن هذه المكونات على درجة حرارة عاليه تتحطم تركيبة السيليكات.

ولكن بعد التبريد التدريجي يعاد تكوين بلورات زجاجية مصغره، هذه التركيبة الكرستاليه هي ما يمنح السيراميك قوته ومقاومته.

هناك عدة انواع من السيراميك. وهي تختلف عن بعضها البعض بنوعية المواد المستخدمة فيها، ودرجة الحرارة التي تتعرض لها.

يحدد هذين العاملين مستوى تنظيم الكريستال التي تحدد في النهاية الوضع النهائي للمنتوج.

صلصال الكاولين النقي على سبيل المثال، حين تعرضه لألف واربعماية درجة حراريه سينتج عنها خزف من الدرجة الاولى.

اما الصلصال العادي فحين يتعرض لالف ومئة درجه حراريه، فهو يستعمل لصناعة طوب لتبليط الارض.

تبدأ صناعة السيراميك التقليدي بتحضير الصلصال الذي يحتوي على مواد خام اخرى مثل الفيلسبار و الكوارتز.

يتم طحن المواد الخام وخلطها بالماء لينتج عنها خليط رخو.

بعد تصفيته وضغطه يحفظ هذا الخليط على شكل اسطوانات.

هذا الشكل واسلوب الانتاج يعتمد على ما نريد صناعته.

لصناعة الاحواض والسلطانيات مثلا، تستعمل تقنية القوالب، باستخدام قوالب عادة ما تصنع من بلاستر.

يتم تقطيع الخليط الخام اولا الى شرحات توضع في الماء ليصنع منها عجينة سائله، يتم صبها في قوالب التراب التي تمتص السائل. 

بعد ان تجف القطعة الفنية يتم تسخينها، وهذه هي المرحلة الاهم في الانتاج، لان النار هي التي تحدد الشكل النهائي للمنتوج.

لصناعة قطع ذو شكل بسيط وفي كميات كبيره، كالبلاط او الصحون مثلا،يتم اتباع اسلوب الضغط الجاف.

في هذه الحاله يتم استخدام مسحوق ناعم جدا بدل المواد الرطبه. يتم الحصول على المسحوق بتعريض شرحات الخليط لأجواء دافئه، ثم يوضع المسحوق في القوالب.

المكابس تعرض القطعة الى ضغط متوازن، حتى تتماسك لتمنع تشوهها، لتسخن القطعة بعدها في التنور.

الخطوة التاليه تسمى بالصقل، وهي تمنح القطعة جمالها ومواصفاتها العمليه.

يتم الصقل بتغطية القطعة بمادة شبيهة بتلك التي صنعت منها. اما التسخين، فهو يمنع القطعة من تسريب الماء ويمنحها صلابة ولمعانا.

يمكن للصقل ان يتم باغراق القطعة في وعاء لسائل الصقل . ويفضل الرش بالنسبة للقطع الاكبر حجما. قد يمنح الصقل لونا لقطعة السيراميك، وذلك باضافة بعض المواد اليه.


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (7 يونيو 2006)

ما زال استعمال قطع السيراميك يتزايد. ويعتبر انتاجها من مسحوق ناعم العمود الفقري لثورة فعلية في هذه الصناعه.

السيراميك المعاصر اقوى من الحديد، وقادر على تحمل درجات حرارة عاليه.

يعتمد انجازها على الخليط، ونسبه الدقيقة جدا، والمساحيق التي يتم اختيارها والتعامل معها بحرص شديد.

تقوم بهذه الاعمال المثابره، مجموعة من الاختصاصيين، ممن يعتمدون التحاليل المعقده والدراسات والالكترونات والميكروسكوب.

بهذه العمليات يتسنى لهم تعداد البلورات وشرح تركيبتها، كما وتحديد معادلة المعادن التي تتركب منها المساحيق.

عند اختياره بدقه، يمكن للسيراميك ان يصنع لاهداف طبيه، المواد الجديدة للسيراميك يمكن ان تستخدم لصناعة مفصل الخصر.

السيراميك الراقي يتميز بالاستقرار وبقدرة الجسم على التأقلم معه، ولن يؤدي الى الالتهابات نتيجة الاحتكاك.

يتميز السيراميك الحديث بكفاءة عاليه وبانه لا يترك النتوءات.

في المطبخ مثلا تلتحم الالومينا بأحكام، وتقفل الصنابير بشكل افضل من النماذج العاديه.

سكاكين الزركونيا وشفرات المقصات تعتبر حادة جدا ولكنها ضعيفة للغاية ايضا.

في صناعة السيارات، بدأ الاهتمام بالسيراميك يتزايد يوما بعد يوم.

وقد ادت الابحاث الى صناعة محرك من السيراميك.

وزن هذه المحركات اقل بنسبة اربعين بالمئه من تلك العاديه، كما انه يحتمل درجة حرارة اعلى بكثير من المحركات العاديه.

كما يوفر مزيدا من الوقود، ويحمي الهواء من التلوث وهو اشد صلابه. ومن المحتمل ان تصنع منه محركات سيارات كثيره،في الاعوام القادمه.

لائحة استخدامات السيراميك تشهد تناميا يوميا. كقطع الرادار، واغطية واقية لسفن الفضاء، والبلاط.

في حين ينتشر السيراميك في مجمل القطاعات التقنيه، يستمر الزجاج في احتلال مكانته في حياتنا اليوميه.

واحدى اهم قطاعات انتشاره، هي تشييد المباني.

بفضل شفافيته، كان الزجاج ولفترة طويلة المادة المفضلة للبناء.

ولكن هذه الميزة لم تعد كافية لارضاء معماريي هذه الايام. فقد اصبح زجاج اليوم يفي بعدة شروط تقنية وعمليه.

منذ بداية ازمة الطاقه مثلا اصبحت النوافذ العاكسة قابلة اكثر للاستخدام، خصوصا في المكاتب المكيفه، فهي معزولة تماما وتحفظ الحراره.

ما يمنح الزجاج هذه المزايا هي طبقة رقيقه من المعدن المؤكسد، التي اما تكون ضمن الزجاج او انها تغطي سطحه.

خلال النهار تعكس الطبقة المؤكسده جزءا من اشعة الشمس فينجم عن ذلك اشعة ما تحت الحمراء نحو الخارج. المظهر الخارجي للزجاج يوحي بانها مرآة عاكسة تماما.

وفي الليل يحصل عكس ذلك تماما، اذ تعكس الطبقة المؤكسده الاشعة ما تحت الحمراء الموجودة في الغرفه، فيمنع التدفئة من التسرب.

الزجاج المستعمل اليوم في المباني يقوم بعدة وظائف، في وقت واحد.

النوافذ العاكسة تضفي نوعا من رجع الصدى الذي عادة ما يعزز انظمة التدفئه.

يتم ذلك بحفظ طبقة من الهواء او الغاز، بين لوحين من الزجاج.

بسماكة لا تتعدى العشرة مليمترات، تحمي هذه الطبقة من الضغط الناجم عن موجات الصوت.

الضجيج هو مواجات صوتية متتالية ومتداخله ناجمة عن ذبذبات في الطبقات الهوائيه.

في غرفة ذي حرارة عاديه، تنتقل موجات الصوت بسرعة 340 مترا في الثانيه.

النوافذ المضاعفة تمتص موجات الصوت، وبهذا تبتر عملية انتقالها.

يتم الحصول على النتيجة ذاتها بجمع لوحين من الزجاج في سماكات مختلفه.

بفضل هذا الاجراء البسيط، يمكن اختصار الصوت في غرفة ما الى ما يقارب النصف.

اضف الى ذلك ان تساعد طبقة الهواء على تعزيز اجراءات التدفئه لتوفر ما نسبته 45 بالمئه من الطاقة مقارنة مع نافذة من لوح واحد.

لهذا اصبح لوحين من الزجاج في النوافذ مسألة شبه متعارف عليها في المدن والبلدان البارده.

بما ان نوافذ اليوم اصبحت تلبي كثيرا من الأحتياجات، الجمالية والحرارية والصوتيه، ليس هناك ما يدعو لجعلها قليلة الامان ايضا.

انها مشكلة كبيره اذا اخذنا بالاعتبار ان تحطم الزجاج يؤدي الى حوادث موسفة كل عام، خصوصا بين الاطفال. الزجاج المصفح هو احد الاجوبة على هذه المشكله.

يتم تصفيح الزجاج بصقل لوحين او ثلاثة الواح معا، بواسطة غشاء رقيق من البوليفينيل والمعروفة ايضا بمادة ال .PVB

يوضع غشاء الpvb الذي لا تبلغ كثافته الميلميتر الواحد، بين لوحين من الزجاج.

ثم يتم ضغط اللوحين بين اصطوانتين هوائيتين، لاخلائها من اي فقاعات هوائيه. ثم تسخن على درجة حرارة لالتحامهما، بقوة الضغط، وباستخدام ادوات كهربائيه.

يلين ذلك غشاء الpvb وبعد ثلاثة او اربعة ساعات تذوب المادة بالكامل.

بعد ان اصبح الزجاج يتميز بالشفافية الكامله، اصبح الpvb يقوم بدور اللحمة بين الواح الزجاج ليجمعها بصلابة .

اذا ما تحطم الزجاج، سيحفظ الpvb الشظايا ويمنعها من التبعثر.

الزجاج المصفح بسماكة ستة مليمترات كثير الاستعمال في المدارس والمنشآت الرياضيه.

احيانا ما تنشأ الحاجة لتعزيز النوافذ اكثر من ذلك. فلا بد للزجاج المضاد للرصاص ان يكون بسماكة تصل الى العشرة ستيمترات.

الزجاج المعالج هو نوع اخر من الزجاج الآمن. على خلاف الزجاج التقليدي حين يتحطم الزجاج المعالج يتحول الى قطع صغيرة جدا.

هذه الشظايا التي قد تبلغ المليمترين او الثلاثه، ليس لها اي حد، مما يقلل من احتمالات الاصابه.

لصناعة الزجاج المعالج، يتم تسخين لوح عادي على درجة حرارة تصل الى الستمايه وعشرين درجه، ثم يبرد فجأة بالهواء البارد مباشرة.

هذه الصدمة الحراريه تضعف الزجاج،فتنشيء مناطق اقل مقاومة على مجمل سطح الزجاج.

الصدمة الميكانيكية ستؤدي الى تحطيم لوح الزجاج بكامله.

الى جانب هذه الوظائف التقنيه، يتطلب الامر من الزجاج المستعمل في صروح عمرانية حديثه، ان يتمتع بمزايا جمالية ايضا.

من هذه الناحيه يبدو ان الزجاج المستعمل في اهرامات اللوفر في باريس يسترعي هذه المسألة التقنيه.

رغم شفافية الزجاج بطبيعته العاديه، الا ان النوافذ تفقد بريقها مع مرور الزمن.

والسبب في ذلك يعود الى انها تحتوي على ايونات الحديد التي تتفاعل مع الاكسجين في الهواء فتكون اكسيد الحديد.

اكسيد الحديد سيمنح الزجاج لونا ضاربا الى الاخضرار. اما بالنسبة لاهرامات اللوفر فقد حلت المشكلة من خلال تقنية يتم التحفظ عليها، تتخلص من ايونات الحديد.

ويقال ان هذه النوافذ ستحافظ على شفافيتها الى الابد.

يحل الزجاج في الابنية الجديده محل الحجارة ببطء شديد.

سواء الملون منه او البالغ الشفافيه، كلا النوعين من الزجاج يحميان الانسان من مفاجآت الطقس كما ومن الضوضاء.

لقد اثبت الزجاج بما لا يدع مجالا للشك انه المادة الوحيدة التي اثبتت جدارتها في مجالات حياتية متعدده.

يحلم العلماء بنافذة عالميه.

ستشتمل هذه السوبر نافذه انظمة الاناره، وانظمة التدفئه، يمكنها ان تهتز كسماعات اجهزة الصوت الكبيره، ولم لا ، تستعرض برنامجك المفضل؟


----------



## مهاجر (7 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكركم ونتابع ما تكتبون...

وياريت لو تبحثوا عن مواضيع سبق وكتبت أو أضيفت للملتقى عن هندســة الفلـــــــزات والبتــــرول والمنــــاجم ....وتضعون روابطها في هذا الموضوع
ملاحظة: خاصية البحث من الممكن أن تساعدكم في إيجاد المواضيع السابقة التي كتبت في هذا التخصص 

أهلاً بالجميع


----------



## محمد حمزه (8 يونيو 2006)

*السبائك القرآنية ؟؟*

إدخلوا عبر هذا الرابط وإقرؤا عن السبائك القرآنية :

http://www.55a.net/firas/arabic/index.php?page=show_det&id=506&select_page=12


----------



## محمد حمزه (8 يونيو 2006)

*صورة لفرن القوس الكهربي*

صورة لــ " electric arc furnace " المستخدم في صناعة الصلب :


----------



## محمد حمزه (8 يونيو 2006)

*التحديات أمام صناعة الصلب العربية*

 التحديات أمام صناعة الصلب العربية​ 
تسعى صناعة الصلب العر بية لأن تعزز موقعها في الأسواق العربية مدفوعة بتأثير عاملين رئيسين: الطلب المتزايد على منتجات الصلب، وهو ما يشكل عاملاً رئيسياً وأساسياً، أما العامل الثاني، فهو إدراك العديد من المستثمرين أهمية الاستثمار في هذه الصناعة، حيث استطاعت صناعة الصلب في الدول العربية، وبشكل خاص خلال السنوات الأخيرة أن تجتذب عدداً من المستثمرين من القطاع الخاص الذين وجدوا في الدخول إلى هذه الصناعة فرصة استثمارية واعدة تلبي هدفين أساسيين، أولهما: تحقيق الربحية، وثانيهما، هو أن صناعة الصلب تمتلك بحد ذاتها قيمة جعلت من الدخول إليها، ومن احتلال موقع فيها، مصدر قوة ومظهراً يستدعي الاعتزاز.
ومما يعزز من هذه النظرة، أن كبريات الشركات العالمية التي نشأت قبل عدة عقود ومازالت مستمرة، استحوذ عليها طابع الاستثمار الشخصي أو الانتماء العائلي بالإضافة إلى ما نلحظه اليوم من تنافس بين الشركات القائدة على مستوى هذه الصناعة في العالم، ومن صراع فيما بينها من أجل البقاء في موقع القيادة، وهو ما عبرّت عنه مؤخراً كل من شركة ميتال ستيل وآرسيلور في سعي كل منهما لحيازة مساحة أكبر في السوق العالمية، وربما كان الأمر أكثر من ذلك في محاولة لاستعراض القوة في مجال الصلب عبر محاولة الاستحواذ أو الامتلاك، إنما يعكس ليس فقط مجرد الرغبة في زيادة الأرباح، وهذا أمر إنما يأتي كمحصلة طبيعية لزيادة السيطرة على الأسواق، وإنما أيضاً انطلاقاً من أهمية الموقع الذي احتلته وتحتله هذه الصناعة على المستويين الاقليمي والعالمي. 
وربما كان من دواعي الابتهاج بالنسبة لصناعة الصلب العربية هو أنها استطاعت خلال السنوات الأخيرة أن تجتذب بشكل قوي اهتمام المستثمرين إليها، حيث تشكل حصة القطاع الخاص في إنتاج الصلب العربي، وخلال عام 2005، الحصة الأكبر ، كما أن أكبر شركة منتجة للصلب على المستوى العربي والتي تجاوز إنتاجها 5 مليون طن من الصلب الخام، إنما هي شركة قطاع خاص، إن هذا لا يعني التقليل من الدور الهام الذي تلعبه الشركات التي ما تزال تعمل كشركات تتبع للقطاع الحكومي، إلا أنها وبغض النظر عن تبعيتها، مضطرة لأن تعمل ضمن ظروف السوق وحسب متطلباته، ولذلك فهي تطور نفسها باستمرار لكي تحافظ على موقعها التنافسي في سوق أصبحت التنافسية المحرك الرئيسي للتطور. 
وربما كان من بين أكبر التحديات التي تواجه صناعة الصلب العربية، إثبات قدرتها على المنافسة العالمية، وهذا يعني إثبات قدرتها على أن تحافظ أو تزيد من حصتها، سواء في أسواقها المحلية، أو في أسواق الصلب العالمية، حيث أن العديد من صناعات الصلب التي قامت مؤخراً في عدد من الدول العربية، قد وضعت في خطتها التصدير إلى هذه الأسواق، انسجاماً مع طبيعة هذه الصناعة التي تعتبر صناعة تصديرية، كما ينسجم مع توجهات صناعة الصلب لمزيد من الارتباط بالسوق العالمية وبمتطلبات هذه السوق، حيث أصبح اليوم ما يزيد على 40% مما تنتجه هذه الصناعة يتجه نحو الأسواق العالمية.
ومع أن هذه الصورة قد تبدو مغايرة، أو غير متطابقة مع ما هو عليه وضع صناعة الصلب العربية، حيث أنه نتيجة لتزايد الطلب في السوق المحلية، فإن معظم الإنتاج المحلي يتم توجيهه إلى هذه السوق، حتى أن بعض الشركات العربية قد أوقفت خلال العامين الماضيين تصديرها إلى الأسواق العالمية، وخاصة من المنتجات الطويلة، لكي تكون أكثر قدرة على الاستجابة لمتطلبات السوق. غير أنه، ومع دخول عدد من مصانع الصلب العربية الجديدة مرحلة الإنتاج، ومع استكمال التوسعات القائمة في عدد من المصانع، فإن الاكتفاء الذاتي من بعض المنتجات سوف لن يكون احتمالاً ضعيفاً، مما قد يعني توفر كميات من الصلب تبحث عن أسواق للتصدير، الأمر الذي سوف يفرض بالضرورة وجود تنافس مع منتجات صناعات أخرى، مرشحة لأن تكون لاعباً قوياً في أسواق التصدير العالمية، وتأتي منتجات الصلب الصينية في طليعة من سيكون لهم دور قوي في أسواق التصدير خلال السنوات القادمة، حيث بدأت ملامح هذا الدور تظهر خلال العامين الماضيين، إذ تحولت الصين على مدى أكثر من عشر شهور إلى مصدر صاف للصلب، وهذا إضافة إلى المصادر التقليدية لمصدري الصلب.
إن هذا التحدي قادم، بدون شك، وما سوف ينجم عنه من احتمالات العودة إلى دعاوى الإغراق، يطرح بالضرورة قضية التركيز على تنشيط وتشجيع الصناعات المستهلكة في المنطقة العربية، حيث أن متوسط استهلاك الفرد العربي من الصلب ما يزال دون متوسط الاستهلاك العالمي، باستثناء بعض بلدان الخليج العربي التي سجلت متوسط استهلاك للفرد قد يصل إلى مستويات الاستهلاك التي حققتها الدول التي عرفت خلال سنوات مضت بالنمور الآسيوية.
لقد شجع ارتفاع أسعار النفط والنمو المتسارع في استهلاك الصلب دول المنطقة على إقامة صناعات جديدة للصلب، تهدف إلى تقليل اعتمادها على المستوردات، وهذا مما أعطى انطباعاً جيداً بأن هذه الصناعة أخذت تتجه بقوة نحو منطقة الخليج. ومما قوى هذا الانطباع وعززه، هو أن عائدات النفط، وما تم تحقيقه من زيادة في الأسعار، قد أوجد مناخاً جديداً للاستثمار، يتركز ليس فقط على صناعات استهلاكية، صغيرة ومحدودة الاستثمارات، وإنما على اقتحام مجالات الصناعة الثقيلة التي تعرف بأنها صناعة كثيفة رأس المال، كصناعة الحديد والصلب والألومنيوم.
إن فرص نجاح ونمو هذه الصناعة، تبدو الآن واعدة جداً، حيث أنه بالرغم من توفر رأس المال الذي يعتبر أساساً لنمو هذه الصناعة، وتنامي الطلب على منتجات الصلب، وهي كلها أمور تبرر إقامة مشاريع صناعية جديدة، فإن استمرارية النمو، ولكي لا تتعرض هذه الاستمرارية للانقطاع، تتطلب موازنة دقيقة بين متطلبات السوق، وبين ما يتم إنتاجه، وهذا ليس فقط في محيط هذه الصناعة على المستوى العربي، وإنما في محيط البلدان المجاورة التي تعمل على مضاعفة طاقتها الإنتاجية خلال السنوات القادمة، وربما يكون من الأهمية بمكان لتطوير هذه الصناعة في المستقبل، أن تعمل مع زبائنها لتحسين صورة الصلب ولزيادة مجالات استخداماته، الأمر الذي يقلل من المخاطر التي قد تتعرض لها هذه الصناعة، ويضمن لها التفوق على غيرها من المواد الصناعية المنافسة.


----------



## محمد حمزه (8 يونيو 2006)

*اللحام من الألف إلى الياء*

إليكم هذا الرابط من الأخ motaz_95 وهو عن اللحــــام من( A to Z) :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14649&highlight=%C7%E1%E3%DA%C7%E1%CC%C9+%C7%E1%CD%D1%C7%D1%ED%C9


----------



## الطموحه (10 يونيو 2006)

مهندس فلزات قال:


> أحسنت يا أخ هاني شرف الدين .......... وجزاك الله خيرا
> 
> إستمر في جمع الروابط بارك الله فيك ......... فكرة رائعة


 


:14: وجزاك الله خيرا ,,, موضووع شيق ومفيد


----------



## ميكانيكي (10 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة..

أتمنى لك التوفيق على الدوام..


----------



## حسان رضي البسيسي (10 يونيو 2006)

*نشأت البترول*

*منشأ البترول*


*المنشأ الحيوي:*

ينظر معظم الجيولوجيين إلى الزيت الخام، مثل الفحم والغاز الطبيعي، أنه ناتج من تأثير الضغط والحرارة على النباتات القديمة على مر العصور الجيولوجية. وطبقا لهذه النظرية، فقد تكون البترول من تحلل بقايا الحيوانات البحرية ونباتات ما قبل التاريخ. وبمرور قرون عديدة فإن هذه المادة العضوية، إختلطت بالطين، ودفنت تحت طبقات رسوبية من المواد. وأدت الحرارة والضغط الشديدين ألى تحول هذه الحيوانات والنباتات إلى مادة شمعية تسمى كيروجين، وإلى هيدروكربونات سائلة وغازية في عملية تعرف بالتطور التدهوري. وانتقلت هذه المادة خلال طبقات الصخور المجاورة حتى تم إحتجازها تحت الأرض في صخور مسامية تسمي المستودعات، مكونة حقل زيت، والتي يمكن استخلاص السائل منها بالحفر ثم الضخ.

*المنشأ غير الحيوي:*

توماس جولد كان أكثر العلماء الغربيين تأييدا للنظرية الروسية-الأوكرانية المنشأ الغير حيوي للبترول. وهذه النظرية تفترض ان كميات ضخمة من الكربون الموجود طبيعيا على الأرض، بعضه في شكل هيدروكربونات. ونظرا لأن الهيدروكربونات أقل كثافة من الموائع المسامية، فإنه يتجه للأعلى. وتحوله أشكال الكائنات الدقيقة إلى ترسبات هيدروكربونية عديدة. وأثبتت حسابات الديناميكا الحرارية والدراسات العملية أن "إن-ألكانات" (المكون الرئيسي للبترول) لا تنتج تلقائيا من الميثان في الضغوط الموجودة في الأحواض الرسوبية، وعلى هذا فإن نظرية المنشأ الغيرحيوي للهيدروكربونات تفترض التكون العميق.

*تركيب البترول:*

أثناء عمليات التصفية، يتم فصل الكيماويات المكونة للبترول عن طريق التقطير التجزيئي، وهو عملية فصل تعتمد على نقط الغليان النسبية (أو قابلية التطاير النسبية). المنتجات المختلفة (بالترتيب طبقا لنقطة غليانها) بما فيها الغازت الخفيفة (مثل: الميثان، الإيثان، البروبان) كالتالي: البنزين، وقود المحركات النفاثة، الكيروسين، الديزل، الجازولين، شموع البرافين، الأسفلت، وهكذا. والتقنيات الحديثة مثل فصل الألوان الغازي، HPLC، فصل ألوان غازي-مطياف كتلة، يمكن أن تفصل بعض الأجزاء من البترول إلى مركبات فردية، وهذه طريقة من طرق الكيمياء التحليلية، تستخدم غالبا في أقسام التحكم في الجودة في مصافي البترول.
ولمزيد من الدقة، فإن البترول يتكون من الهيدروكربونات، وهذه بدورها تتكون من الهيدروجين، والكربون، وبعض الأجزاء غير الكربونية والتي يمكن أن تحتوي على النيتروجين، الكبريت، الأكسجين، وبعض الكميات الضئيلة من الفلزات مثل الفاناديوم أو النيكل، ومثل هذه العناصر لا تتعدى 1% من تركيب البترول.
وأخف أربعة ألكانات هم: ميثان CH4، إيثان C2H6، بروبان C3H8، بيوتان C4H10. وهم جميعا غازات. ونقطة غليانهم -161.6 C° و -88 C° و -42 C° و -0.5 C°، بالترتيب (-258.9، -127.5، -43.6، -31.1 F°)

أخوكم / حسان رضي البسيسي


----------



## حسان رضي البسيسي (10 يونيو 2006)

*طريقة إستخلاص البترول*

*استخلاص البترول:*

بصفة عامة فإن المرحلة الأولى في استخلاص الزيت الخام هي حفر بئر ليصل لمستودعات البترول تحت الأرض. وتاريخيا، يوجد بعض أبار البترول في أمريكا وصل البترول فيها للسطح بطريقة طبيعية. ولكن معظم هذه الحقول نفذت، فيما عدا بعض الأماكن المحدودة في ألاسكا. وغالبا ما يتم حفر عديد من الآبار لنفس المستودع، للحصول على معدل استخراج اقتصادي. وفي بعض الآبار يتم ضخ الماء، البخار، مخلوط الغازات المختلفة للمستودع لإبقاء معدلات الاستخراج الاقتصادية مستمرة.
وفي حالة أن الضغط تحت الأرض في مستودع الغاز كافي، عندها سيجبر الزيت على الخروج للسطح تحت تأثير هذا الضغط. الوقود الغازي أو الغاز الطبيعي غالبا ما يكون متواجد، مما يزيد من الضغط الموجود تحت الأرض. وفي هذه الحالة فإن الضغط يكون كافي لوضع كمية كافة من الصمامات على رأس البئر لتوصيل البئر بشبكة الأنابيب للتخزين، وعمليات التشغيل. ويسمى هذا استخلاص الزيت المبدئى. وتقريبا 20% فقط من الزيت في المستودع يمكن استخراجه بهذه الطريقة.
وخلال فترة حياة البئر يقل الضغط، وعند حدود معينة لا يكون كافيا لدفع الزيت للسطح. وعندها، لو أن المتبقى قى البئر كافي اقتصاديا، وغالبا ما يكون كذلك، يتم استخراج الزيت المتبقي في البئر بطريقة استخراج الزيت الإضافية. شاهد إتزان الطاقة، وصافي الطاقة. ويتم استخدام تقنيات مختلفة في طريقة استخراج الزيت الإضافية، لاستخراج الزيت من المستودعات التي نفذ ضغطها أو قل. يستخدم أحيانا الضخ بالطلمبات مثل الطلمبات المستمرة، وطلمبة الأعماق الكهربية (electrical submersible pumps ESPs) لرفع الزيت إلى السطح. وتستخدم تقنية مساعدة لزيادة ضغط المستودع عن طريق حقن الماء، إعادة حقن الغاز الطبيعي، رفع الغاز وهذا يقوم بحقن الهواء، ثاني أكسيد الكربون أو غازات أخرى للمستودع. وتعمل الطريقتان معا المبدئية والإضافية على استخراج ما يقرب من 25 إلى 35% من المستودع.
المرحلة الثالثة في استخراج الزيت تعتمد على تقليل كثافة الزيت لتعمل على زيادة الإنتاج. وتبدأ هذه المرحلة عندما لا تستطيع كل من الطريقة المبدئة، والطريقة الإضافية على استخراج الزيت، ولكن بعد التأكد من جدوى استخدام هذه الطريقة اقتصاديا، وما إذا كان الزيت الناتج سيغطي تكاليف الإنتاج والأرباح المتوقعة من البئر. كما يعتمد أيضا على أسعار البترول وقتها، حيث يتم إعادة تشغيل الآبار التي قد تكون توقفت عن العمل في حالة ارتفاع أسعار الزيت. طرق استخراج الزيت المحسن حراريا (Thermally-enhanced oil recovery methods TEOR) هي الطريقة الثالثة في ترتيب استخراج الزيت، والتي تعتمد على تسخين الزيت وجعله أسهل للاستخراج. حقن البخار هي أكثر التقنيات استخداما في هذه الطريقة، وغالبا مع تتم (TEOR) عن طريق التوليد المزدوج. وفكرة عمل التوليد المزدوج هي استخدم تربينة (توربينة) غاز لإنتاج الكهرباء واستخدام الحرارة المفقودة الناتجة عنها لإنتاج البخار، الذي يتم حقنه للمستودع. وهذه الطريقة تستخدم بكثرة لزيادة إنتاج الزيت في وادى سانت واكين، الذي يحتوى على زيت كثافته عالية.، والذي يمثل تقريبا 10% من إنتاج الولايات المتحدة. وهناك تقنية أخرى تستخدم في طريقة (TEOR)، وهي الحرق في-الموضع، وفيها يتم إحراق الزيت لتسخين الزيت المحيط به. وأحيانا يتم استخدام المنظفات لتقليل كثافة الزيت. ويتم استخراج ما يقرب من 5 إلى 15% من الزيت في هذه المرحلة.

*طرق أخرى لإنتاج الزيت:*

نظرا للزيادة المستمرة في أسعار البترول، أصبحت الطرق الأخرى لإنتاج الزيد محل إهتمام. وأصلح هذه الأفكار هو تحويل الفحم إلى زيت والتي تهدف إلى تحويل الفحم إلى زيت خام. وكان هذا التصور الريادي من الألمان عندما توقف استيراد البترول في الحرب العالمية الثانية ووجدت ألمانيا طريقة لاستخلاص الزيت من الفحم. وكانت تعرف "إيرساتز" ("الاستبدال" باللغة الألمانية)، ويقدر أن نصف الزيت المستخدم في ألمانيا أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية قد كان من هذه الطريقة. وقد تم توقف هذه الطريقة بعد ذلك نظرا لأن تكاليف إنتاج البترول الطبيعي أقل منها. ولكن بالنظر إلى ارتفاع أسعار البترول المستمر، فإن تحويل الفحم إلى بترول قد يكون محل تفكير.
وتتضمن الطريقة تحويل رماد الفحم إلى زيت في عملية متعددة المراحل. ونظريا فإن طن من الفحم ينتج نقريبا 200 لتر من الخام، بمنتجات تتراوح من القار إلى الكيماويات النادرة.

أخوكم / حسان رضي البسيسي


----------



## نانسي (10 يونيو 2006)

اشكركم جزيل الشكر على هذا الموضوع الواسع والقيم اتمنى لكم الموفقيه دائما والعطاء المستمر


----------



## dream67 (10 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير .......خطوة جيدة باللرغم من عدم ذكرك [glow="ff6699"]لاختصاص الهندسة المعمارية[/glow]

مهندس معماري


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (10 يونيو 2006)

اهلا اصدقائى
الاخ الفاضل مهندس الفلزات
سبق وان تقدمت باقتراح فى قسم الاقتراحات والشكاوى من اجل انشاء قسم للتعدين بشعبه الثلاثة المناجم والبترول الفلزات،
اشكرك على مبادرتك الرائدة والرجاء التواصل من اجل اخراج هذا القسم بالشكل اللائق وعنوانى على Yahoo.com هو dr_mining


----------



## باحث كيميائي (10 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا ونتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## superstar_egy7 (10 يونيو 2006)

*موضوع رائع بس ممكن حد يشرحلي دور الهندسه الميكانيكيه بهندسه البترول والمناجم*


----------



## أبو حذيفة الليبي (10 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بارك الله فيكم إخواني على هذه المعلومات القيمة جدا وأتمنى لكم المزيد من التوفيق


----------



## هاني عفيفي (10 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة .
بالرغم من أنني محاسب ولاكني متابع جيد للموقع الخاص بكم . لاسببين أولهما , أنة يفيدني في مجال محاسبة التكاليف الخاصة بالمصانع وطرق أنشائها سواء معماري أو أنشائي ومعدات من حيث التكلفة , والسبب الاخر هو ان والدي مهندس ميكانيكا دفعة 58 هندسة القاهرة ,اخي الاكبر مهندس معماري فأنا أستفيد من معلوماتكم في المناقشة مع الاهل .
الرجاء أنني بصدد عمل دراسة جدوى لمصنع أنتاج بيتومين (Moldifed Asphalt) لإارجو المساعدة على أنجاز عملي كما هو عهدكم .
المعلومات المطلوبة . 1/ رسم كروكي لخط الانتاج 2/ الالات المستخدمة .
وشكرا لكم 
اخوكم هاني عفيفي


----------



## م وليد (10 يونيو 2006)

ألف شكر أخي الكريم وسنتابع بعون الله المعلومات للفائدة


----------



## عبدالله محمود (10 يونيو 2006)

هذه المقالة جميلة جدا......
ولكن عندى سؤالين
الأول.... المقالة كلها عن الجهد الأمريكى فى هندسة البترول كما انك اشارت الى انتشار المناهج المتخصصة فى امريكا و البلدان الأخرى ....ما هى البلدان الأخرى التى تقصدها ؟ 
الثانى ....هل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تعتبر من اول الدول التى ساهمت فى امكانية تطبيق التقنية فى عمليات تطوير حقول البترول ؟
اشكرك على مقالتك العظيمة وأ شكر مجهودك الكبير
عبدالله محمود


----------



## zakrea (10 يونيو 2006)

انا محمد زكريا مهندس بترول اتمنى ان اكون صديقا للجروب اتأسف ل عدم وجودي فى بعض الوقت بسبب عملى فى مجال الحفر(dirlling-workover) وان شاء الله اقدم لكم بعض ما عندي من معلومات فى مجال الحفر والبترول اتمنى ان يكون هذا القسم من اروع الاقسام فى المنتدي بمشركتنا جميعا والوقوف معا فى وجود ان امكن فرص عمل وتحسين مستويات المهندسين فى جميع الاقسام ومحاوله مساعدة جميع المهندسين حيث فرص العمل والتحصل على مكان يشرف مدة الدراسة فى كلية الهندسة فى اى تخصص ضروري النظر ايه ومحاولة التراقى ببعضنا للوصول اى احسن مستوى والمحافظة على خيرات بلدنا اقتصادها ومستقبلها 
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر والحب والاحترام


----------



## Rani A. A. EL. (10 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس مدني خريج 2005 بمعدل 85 % من الجامعه الاسلاميه من فلسطين وأبحث عن عمل لي في دولة الامارات فمن يستطيع المساعده يرجي مراسلتي علي الاميل 
raniaaa*************


----------



## Rani A. A. EL. (10 يونيو 2006)

الصحيح الموضوع شيق وارجو ان تعم الفائده علي الجميع raniaaa*************


----------



## محمد حمزه (10 يونيو 2006)

*إخترت المكان الخاطيء*



Rani A. A. EL. قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا مهندس مدني خريج 2005 بمعدل 85 % من الجامعه الاسلاميه من فلسطين وأبحث عن عمل لي في دولة الامارات فمن يستطيع المساعده يرجي مراسلتي علي الاميل
> raniaaa*************


 
أخي الفاضل ... يمكنك الإعلان في ملتقى التوظيف .... فهناك فرص أكثر .... 
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق ...


----------



## محمد حمزه (10 يونيو 2006)

*نريد مواضيع في مجال الفلزات والبترول والمناجم*



ميكانيكي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة..
> 
> أتمنى لك التوفيق على الدوام..


 
شكرا لك .... و أتمنى أن تتواصل معنا بمشاركاتك و إضافاتك ....


----------



## محمد حمزه (10 يونيو 2006)

*نريد مواضيع في مجال الفلزات والبترول والمناجم*



ميكانيكي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة..
> 
> أتمنى لك التوفيق على الدوام..


 
شكرا لك .... و أتمنى أن تتواصل معنا بمشاركاتك و إضافاتك .... 

وشكر و تقدير خاص لـــ [GLOW="33CCFF"]"حسان رضى البسيسي"[/GLOW]


----------



## محمد حمزه (10 يونيو 2006)

*نتشرف بإنضمامكم لنــا*



عبدالقادر حجاج قال:


> اهلا اصدقائى
> الاخ الفاضل مهندس الفلزات
> سبق وان تقدمت باقتراح فى قسم الاقتراحات والشكاوى من اجل انشاء قسم للتعدين بشعبه الثلاثة المناجم والبترول الفلزات،
> اشكرك على مبادرتك الرائدة والرجاء التواصل من اجل اخراج هذا القسم بالشكل اللائق وعنوانى على Yahoo.com هو dr_mining


 
شكر خاص وتقدير لك أخي الكريم عبدالقادر ........... 
نحن جميعا في حاجة إلى مجهوداتك ومشاركاتك الفعالة هنا في هذا الموضوع .... 

وخطوة بخطوة نحو إنشاء القسم الخاص بنا في الملتقى الهندسي .... إلى الأمام يارفاق ... وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم ..... أخوكم ((( مهندس فلزات ))) .... عاشق الهندسة


----------



## محمد حمزه (10 يونيو 2006)

*بداية رائعة*



zakrea قال:


> انا محمد زكريا مهندس بترول اتمنى ان اكون صديقا للجروب اتأسف ل عدم وجودي فى بعض الوقت بسبب عملى فى مجال الحفر(dirlling-workover) وان شاء الله اقدم لكم بعض ما عندي من معلومات فى مجال الحفر والبترول اتمنى ان يكون هذا القسم من اروع الاقسام فى المنتدي بمشركتنا جميعا والوقوف معا فى وجود ان امكن فرص عمل وتحسين مستويات المهندسين فى جميع الاقسام ومحاوله مساعدة جميع المهندسين حيث فرص العمل والتحصل على مكان يشرف مدة الدراسة فى كلية الهندسة فى اى تخصص ضروري النظر ايه ومحاولة التراقى ببعضنا للوصول اى احسن مستوى والمحافظة على خيرات بلدنا اقتصادها ومستقبلها
> ولكم منى جزيل الشكر والحب والاحترام


 
أخي الحبيب/ [GLOW="33CCFF"]zakrea[/GLOW] إنه حقا شرف لنا أن تنضم إلينا .... ونتشرف أكثر بمشاركاتك المفيدة في مجالك ..... وجزاك الله خيرا

معا نحو مستقبل أفضل ....


----------



## محمد حمزه (10 يونيو 2006)

*مرحبـــا بكم جميعا*

مرحبا بكم .... وفي إنتظار المزيد من المشاركات في هذا الموضوع:


حسان رضي البسيسي​ 
عبدالقادر حجاج​ 
عبدالله محمود​ 
هاني عفيفي​ 
أبو حذيفة الليبي​ 
باحث كيميائي​ 
نانسي​ 
الطموحة​ 
ميكانيكي​ 
zakrea​ 
walidmsk​ 
superstar_egy7​ 
dream67​ 




[BLINK] مرحبــــــــــــــا بكـــــــــــم​[/BLINK]​


----------



## محمد حمزه (10 يونيو 2006)

*مجموعــة من الكتـب في هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم*

إليكم بعض الكتب التي إستطعت جمع روابطها من الملتقى ( من بعض المشرفين والأعضاء ) و أسأل الله التوفيق و الأجر و الثواب:
إضغط على الرابط التالي لتعرف طريقة التحميل:
 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14441​ 
مجموعة الكتب التي إستطعت جمع روابطها​1- Fundamentals and Applicastions of Ultrasonic Waves 6.97 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20309996/..._CRC_2002_.rar

2- Welding of ALuminum and Its Alloy 8.72 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20321928/..._CRC_2002_.rar

3- Root Cause Failure Analysis 15.05 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20322247/...nn _1999_.rar

4- Handbook of Corrosion Engineering 10.47 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20323168/...Hill_1999_.rar

5- Handbook of Mold Tool and Die Repair Welding 7.48 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20323742/...drew_1999_.rar

6- Semiconductor Physics and Devices 107MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20367798/...003_.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/20368171/...003_.part2.rar

7- Petroleum Geology pf the SOuth Caspian Basin 8.04 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20860169/...pian_Basin.rar 

8- Extractive Metallurgy of Copper 5.88 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20877508/...__4th_ed._.rar

9- Standard Handbook of Petroleum & Natural Gas Engineering 39.12 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20900718/...__2_vols._.rar 

10- Pipe LIne Corrosion & Cathodic Protection 6.57 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20904212/...__3rd_ed._.rar

11- Environmental Control in Petroleum Engineering 11.17 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20906202/...ngineering.rar

12- Heat Transfer Handbook 19.49 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20909482/...r_Handbook.rar

13- Handbook of Thermal Engineering 32.87 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20912936/... ineering.rar 

14- Corrosion 43.23 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20916557/...2_vols. _.rar

15- Handbook of Cathodic Corrosion Protection 11.99 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20920525/...__3rd_ed._.rar​​والبقية تأتي .....​


----------



## شعاع الشمس (10 يونيو 2006)

مجهود كبير ورائع جدا من جميع المشاركين
نحن نتابعكم ونتمنى لكم كل التوفيق
تحياتي لك يامهندس الفلزات وللجميع
أخوكم شعاع الشمس


----------



## mohamedhassan20 (10 يونيو 2006)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا على المواضيع الجيدة


----------



## أبو ريماز (10 يونيو 2006)

احسنت اخي هاني و قد شرحت و اوفيت بارك الله فيك
ولكن من الظلم ان نقول ان مهندس النفط ليس له علاقة بالفلزات
و لكن يعود السبب لتسمية قسم كامل بهندسة النفط 
و هذا يعود الى منهجية و سياسة الجامعة في ذلك و تختلف من بلد لآخر


----------



## ابو رنيم (10 يونيو 2006)

علم عظيم وعلماء رائعون نستفيد منكم ان شاء الله


----------



## محسن 9 (10 يونيو 2006)

كل الشكر والتقدير على عمل انشاء الله لكم فيه الاجر العظيم 
وانشاء الله لي مشاركة كبيرة معكم تحت الدراسة وانا لست متخصصا ولكني باحث 
اشكركم والله معكم


----------



## عاشق السهر (10 يونيو 2006)

شباب ابغى اطلب منكم طلب لو ممكن ان ترسلوا لي برنامج arcview 9 الاصدار التاسع جزاكم الله الف الف خير


----------



## مهندس ديكابري (11 يونيو 2006)

احسنت وجزاك الله خير عما قلت 
أنا مهندس مناجم وعندي أستعداد أخدمك في أي شئ تطلبه


----------



## toum (11 يونيو 2006)

merci et bonne continuation


----------



## محسن 9 (11 يونيو 2006)

*كيف يمكننا*

كيف يمكننا العثور على النفط الذي يستحق عناء استخراجه ؟

ارجو تحميل الكتاب جدا مهم ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## malk60 (11 يونيو 2006)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر:14:


----------



## اليحيى (11 يونيو 2006)

اخي الفاضل شكرا على هذا الموضوع العالي في القيمه والنوعيه وفقكم الله في خدمة العلم وايجاد ما هو نافع ويشرك عدد كبير من الاختصاصات الهندسيه


----------



## سعدون الحكيم (11 يونيو 2006)

اخي العزيز .........عفوا من قول لكني اجهل علمكم الجميل هذا ...لكني معكم معنويا.....وفقكم الله......اخوكم سعدون الحكيم........


----------



## kha (11 يونيو 2006)

اشكر مهندس الفلزات شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله خيرا 
أحسنت يا أخ هاني شرف الدين وشكراعلى المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله خيرا

وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي


----------



## SRWA12M (11 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا*

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة..

أتمنى لك التوفيق على الدوام..


----------



## محمد حمزه (11 يونيو 2006)

*أهلا بكم جميعا ... وفي إنتظار الردود على الإستفسارات لهندسة البترول*

[GLINT] 
مرحبا بكم جميعا .... نورتونا والله
[/GLINT]


----------



## مرعى كمال (11 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالظاهر (11 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## المهندس مهند (11 يونيو 2006)

موضوع مفيد ومعلومات ثرة خاصة لغير المتخصصين في هذا المجال
جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## حمادة10 (11 يونيو 2006)

*دعوة لمهندسي السباكة*

تحية واجلال لجميع المشاركين في الملتقى !!

اتمنى على جميع الزملاء اصحاب اختصاص السباكة الذين لديهم الرغبة في الإفادة والإستفادة

ومشاركة المعلومات في هذا العلم ان يبدأوا بطرح مواضيع في هذا المجال. وإذا كان لدى احد منهم 

اي معلومات عن المؤتمر العالمي الذي سيقام في استانبول قريبا ان يزودنا بها.

مع جزيل الشكر

ملاحظة : ارجو ان لا اكون قد تجاوزت حدودي في هذه الدعوه او خالفت اية قوانين للملتقى !!!


----------



## اركان علي النصراوي (11 يونيو 2006)

تمنياتي لكم بالموفقية في مسعاكم


----------



## عدي حاتم الربيعي (11 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ هاني على هذه المواضيع القيمة وانشاء الله سوف نساهم بما مكنا الله في هذه المادة العلمية


----------



## محمد حمزه (11 يونيو 2006)

*المزيد من الكتب في الملتقى*

هذه بعض الكتب التي إستطعت بحول الله وتوفيقه أن أجمعها لكم من الأخ ma7ammad في الملتقى :
ولمعرفة طريقة التحميل إضغط الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14441

((إدعوا لي بالتوفيق في الحصول على عمل جيد ))​
هذه هي الروابط الخاصة بتحميل الكتب

Engineering Materials 20.40 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21048368/...__2_vols._.rar 

Metal Foams - A Design Guide 3.81 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21048745/...sign_Guide.rar 

Metals Reference Book 28.86 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21064552/...__7th_ed._.rar 

Light Metals Handbook 1.47 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21064673/...Hand book.rar 

Non-Ferrous Foundryman's Handbook 7.12 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21065346/..._11th_ed._.rar 

Ferrous Foundryman's Handbook 3.69 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21065894/...H andbook.rar 

Plastics Materials 45.39 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21068256/...7th_ed. _.rar 

Carbon Materials for Advanced Technologies 9.38 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21068665/...chnologies.rar 

Physical Metallurgy 57.57 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21073121/... _3_vols._.rar 

The Coming Materials Science 9.82 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21073404/..._Scienc e.rar 

Castings - The New Metallurgy of Cast Metals 8.74 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21073781/...__2nd_ed._.rar 

Biaxial-Mutiaxial Fatigue & Fracture 9.15 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21074044/...d_Fracture.rar 

Metal Machining - Theory & Applications 2.42 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21074599/...plications.rar 

A Guide to Collision Avoidance Rules 3.10 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21074700/...__6th_ed._.rar 

Plastics Engineering 16.60 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21075205/...3rd_ ed._.rar 

Fiber Fracture 7.58 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21075707/...r_Fracture.rar 

Carbon Nanotubes 6.13 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21075899/..._Nanotubes.rar 

Failure Analysis Case Studies 8.43 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21092632/...ud ies_II.rar 

Engineering Interfaces in Fiber Reinforced Engineering 6.45 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21093194/...Composites.rar 

Fluid Mechanics 20.55 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21094588/...__2nd_ed._.rar 

Mechanics for Sheet Metal Forming 1.90 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21096273/...__2nd_ed._.rar 

Root Cause Failure Analysis 10.68 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21103576/...Analysis. rar 

Hydroblasting & Coating Steel Structure 3.29 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21106047/...Structures.rar 

Metal Fatigue - Effects of Small Defects and Non_Metallic Inclusions 6.76 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21106567/...clusio ns.rar 

The Material Science of Thin Films 20.35 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21109526/...in_F ilms.rar 

3D Fibre Reinforced Polymer Composites 4.88 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21137447/...mpo sites.rar 

Carbon Alloys - Novel Concepts to Develop Carbon Science & Technology 9.18 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21140779/...ch nology.rar ​ملحوظة: أنا لا أنسب هذا الجهد لنفسي ولكن هناك بعض الأعضاء الذين إجتهدوا في إنزال هذه الروابط في الملتقى العام ومنهم الأخ المشرف : ma7ammad ......... جزاهم الله خيرا​


----------



## pyramid (11 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم انا بجد نفسى اشترك معاكم ولو باى حاجه بس مش عارف هقول ايه بعد كلامكم ده بس انشاء الله اجيب حاجه تكون جديده............ وربنا يوفقكم


----------



## محمد حمزه (11 يونيو 2006)

*أهلا و سهلا بيــك*



pyramid قال:


> السلام عليكم انا بجد نفسى اشترك معاكم ولو باى حاجه بس مش عارف هقول ايه بعد كلامكم ده بس انشاء الله اجيب حاجه تكون جديده............ وربنا يوفقكم


 
أي حاجه منك حلوة ........ في إنتظار مشاركاتك يا أخي الفاضل ....


----------



## حمزة سالم ازريبيط (11 يونيو 2006)

شكراً اخوتى الاعزاء على هده الجهود المبدوله للوصول الى المبتغا
وفقكم الله فى كل خطوه


----------



## PEACE MASTER (11 يونيو 2006)

لماذا نسخت الموضوع من أوله يا أبناء بركات؟!!! (((( واضح إنك داخل تعمل دعاية )))) - 
هذا الموضوع مهندس فلزات هو الذي كتبه في البداية ......

إلى الأمام يا مهندسين ... و أتمنى لكم التوفيق ...


----------



## yasser alieldin (11 يونيو 2006)

كنت اول من تابعك فى موضوع التصويت على القسم الجديد
ودعوت كل مهندسى ميكا ترونكس للتويت لصالح القسم الجديد
وسوف اكمل معك من الان
الفتره الاخيره الامتحانات شغلتنى وسوف احضر لموضوع اضيفه باذن الله


----------



## محمد حمزه (12 يونيو 2006)

في إنتظارك يا أخ ياسر علي الدين ...... و أهلا بيك .... نزداد شرفا بإنضمامك لنا .....


----------



## مسعود العوامي (12 يونيو 2006)

مسعود العوامي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الى الاخ مهندس الفلزات اني مستعد لاي مساعده او اشتراك في مجال تكرير النفط لأنه مجالي الذي أعمل فيه كمهندس كيميائي كما اود أن أرسل تحيه الى جميع المهندسين الكيميائين وخاصة خرجى جامعة(النجم الساطع التقنيه-البريقه)تحيه من بنغازي الحبيبه


----------



## محمد حمزه (12 يونيو 2006)

أخي الفاضل مسعود العوامي شكرا لإنضمامك .... و في إنتظار مشاركتك بموضوع جيد من خلال مجالك


----------



## اليحيى (13 يونيو 2006)

الاخ مهندس فلزات بارك الله فيك وبجميع الاخوه المشاركين معك في هذا المجهود وفقكم الله والمشرف السيد ma7ammad


----------



## مهندس جامد (13 يونيو 2006)

thanks alot


----------



## eng.samra group (14 يونيو 2006)

*ممكن طلب بسيط*

اريد معلومات كافيه عن كيفيه البحث والتنقيب ومن ثم الانتاج


----------



## eng.samra group (14 يونيو 2006)

*انا اسف للازعاج*

لو فى كتب توضيحيه او منتديات خاصه للبترول ممكن اعرف فين


----------



## حسام جاسم (14 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم على المعلومات الجيده والمفيده.


----------



## حسام جاسم (14 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم على المعلومات الجيده والمفيده.


----------



## caracal (14 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد حمزه (14 يونيو 2006)

*مرحبا بك*



eng.samra group قال:


> لو فى كتب توضيحيه او منتديات خاصه للبترول ممكن اعرف فين


إستمر معنا وإن شاء الله هتلاقي مشاركات من مهندسين في هذا المجال .... وعلى فكرة في الصفحات الماضيه هناك مشاركات عن هندسة البترول أرجو أن تطلع عليها فربما تفيدك ....


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (14 يونيو 2006)

[GLINT][BLINK]سيرى على بركة اللة يا هندسة الفلزات نحن نؤيدك ومعك زميلى العزيز مهندس فلزات ومع اى زميل اخر يساهم بفاعلية فى هذا المنتدى الجبار اخوكم ابراهيم السيد محمود مهندس التبريد والتكييف بالشركة المصرية القابضة للبتروكيماويات[/BLINK][/GLINT]


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (14 يونيو 2006)

اخي العزيز مهندس فلزات نحن نؤيدك واى مساعدة تحتاجها من اخوك ابراهيم انا تحت امرك واللة ولى التوفيق مهندس ابراهيم قشانة الشركة المصرية القابضة للبتروكيماويات


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (14 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لكم اخوانى ودعوه لمزيد من التعاون


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (14 يونيو 2006)

الموارد المعدنية فى مصر​ 

تحظى جمهورية مصر العربية بالكثير من الموارد المعدنية . التى بعضها مستغل والبعض الأخر فى طريقة للإستغلال بالنظر إلى مناخ الإستثمار فى الوقت الحالى .

وفيما يلى عرض تفصيلى لأهم الثروات المعدنية فى مصر : ـ

1- Ironالحديــد 

تتواجد رواسب الحديد فى ثلاث مناطق رئيسية وهى شرق أسوان والواحات البحرية والصحراء الشرقية .



أ ـ رواسب الحديد فى شرق أسوان : ـ
توجد رواسب الحديد فى أكثر من 15 موقعا شرق أسوان مصاحبة لتكوينات الحجر الرملى النوبى التى ترجع فى نشأتها إلى العصر الكريتاسى ( الطباشيرى ) Cretaceous .
وخام حديد أسوان من النوع الرسوبى البطروخى Oolitic الذى يتكون أساسا من الهيماتيت Hematite والجوثيت Goethite . وتتراوح الاحتياطيات شبه المؤكدة لتلك الرواسب بحوالى من 120-150 مليون طن . وقد استغل الخام منذ منتصف الخمسينات حتى أواخر الستينات ، حيث توقف استخراج الخام بعد اكتشاف رواسب الحديد فى الواحات البحرية نظراً للتكاليف الباهظة لنقل خام أسوان إلى مصنع الحديد والصلب بحلوان .


ب ـ رواسب الحديد فى الواحات البحرية : ـ
تتواجد رواسب الحديد فى الواحات البحرية فى أربعة مناطق رئيسية هى الجديدة والحارة وناصر وجبل غرابى وتتكون هذه الرواسب بصفة أساسية من أكاسيد الحديد المائية المعروفة باسم الليمونيت Limonite والجوثيت بالإضافة إلى الهيماتيت وبعض المعادن الإضافية الأخرى . وتستغل رواسب الحديد فى الوقت الحالى فى تغذية مصنع الحديد والصلب بحلوان حيث تم إقامة خط حديدى يربط بين مواقع الخام المختلفة فى الواحات البحرية وبين المصنع فى حلوان . ويبلغ الإنتاج حوالى مليون طن سنويا وتتراوح نسبة الحديد بالخام من 45% إلى 50% الأمر الذى يجب معه إجراء عمليات تركيز Concentration وذلك لرفع نسبة عنصر الحديد فى الخام ويبلغ الإحتياطى من الخام حوالى 100 مليون طن . 


جـ ـ رواسب الحديد بالصحراء الشرقية : ـ
تتواجد هذه الرواسب فى القطاع الأوسط من الصحراء الشرقية جنوب القصير بالقرب من ساحل البحر الأحمر وهى رواسب كانت رسوبية الأصل ثم أصبحت متحولة بفعل الحرارة العالية والضغط الشديد . ومن أهم المواقع جبل الحديد ووادى كريم والدباح وأم نار وأم غميس وتقدر الإحتياطيات بحوالى40 مليون طن. 
ويوجد الخام على هئية عدسات أو شرائط Bands من الماجنتيت Magnetite والهيماتيت Hematite والسيليكا الموجودة فى صورة معدن الجاسبر Jasper حيث يتراوح السمك من عدة سنتيمترات إلى خمسة أمتار تقريبا . وهناك صعوبات تمنع استغلال هذا الخام فى الوقت الحالى أهمها تداخل السيليكا مع خامات الحديد بحيث لا يمكن الفصل بينهما إلا بعد الطحن الدقيق Fine Grinding مما يجعل التركيز غير إقتصادى من الناحية العملية .
وتتمثل الفائدة الإقتصادية فى خامات الحديد المختلفة فى هدف رئيسى وهو إنتاج الحديد الزهر الذى يمكن بعد ذلك إنتاج أنواع الصلب المختلفة ولاسيما أن الحديد من العناصر الأساسية اللازمة فى كل مجال سواء على المستوى المدنى أو العسكرى .



2- المنجنيز Manganese

على الرغم من تعدد مواقع تواجد خامات المنجنيز إلا أن القليل منها هو الذى يصلح للاستغلال الإقتصادى . وتعد منطقة أهم بجمة فى سيناء هى أهم تلك المناطق حيث توجد خامات المنجنيز فى شكل عدسات متوسط سمكها متران تقريبا ضمن صخور الحجر الجيرى الدولوميتى Dolomitic Limestone الذى ينتمى إلى تكوينات العصر الكربونى الأوسط Middle Corboniferous . 
ويتكون الخام أساسا من معادن البيرولوزيت Pyrolusite والمنجانيت Manganite والبسيلوميلان Psilomelane كما توجد رواسب خامات المنجنيز فى منطقة أبو زنيمة فى شبه جزيرة سيناء أيضا غير أن الإحتياطى فى هذه المنطقة قليل نسيبا ويقدر مبدئيا بحوالى 40000 طن . أما فى منطقة حلايب جنوب شرق الصحراء الشرقية بالقرب من ساحل البحر الأحمر فتوجد رواسب المنجنيز على هيئة عدسات وجيوب مالئة للشقوق ويقدر الإحتياطى بحوالى 120 ألف طن . 
ويستخدم المنجنيز أساسا فى صناعة الصلب والبطاريات الجافة وفى صناعة الطلاء وأيضا فى الصناعات الكيميائية .

3- الذهب Gold 


ربما كان المصريون القدماء أبرع من نقبوا عن الذهب بدليل وجود أكثر من 90 منجما قديما للذهب فى الصحراء الشرقية ولازالت الآثار والمشغولات الذهبية شاهدا حيا على براعة المصريين القدماء فى البحث والتنقيب عن الذهب . ومن أهم مناجم الذهب : عنود والسكرى والبرامية وأم الروس وعطا الله … ألخ .
ويوجد الذهب على هيئة حبيبات دقيقة منتشرة غالبا فى عروق الكوارتز القاطعة للصخور الجرانيتية المنتشرة بطول وعرض الصحراء الشرقية . ولعل أهم استخدام الذهب هو قوته الشرائية التى أهلته لأن يكون هو الغطاء النقدى للعملات المتداولة . بالإضافة إلى استخدامه فى صناعة الأسنان وبعض العقاقير الطبية .



4- التيتانيوم Titanium 

يتمثل الخام الرئيسى لعنصر التيتانيوم فى معدن الإلمنيت llmenite الذى يتكون من أكسيد حديد وتيتانيوم Fe TiO3 . ويوجد الإلمنيت فى عدة مواقع بمصر أهمها منطقة أبو غلقة وأبو ضهر بالصحراء الشرقية . 
كما يوجد الإلمنيت أيضا كأحد مكونات الرمال السوداء التى تركزت بفعل الرياح والأمواج فى شمال الدلتا بين رشيد والعريش ويستخدم التيتانيوم فى صناعة سبائك الصب والطلاء .


5- القصدير والتنجستن Tin &Tungesten


بتواجد كل من خام القصدير المعرف بأسم الكاستيريت Cassiterite SnO2 وخام التنجستن المعروف باسم الولفراميت Wolframite ( Fe,Mn ) WO4 فى كل من مناطق نويبع والعجلة وأبو دباب والمويلحة وزرقة النعام وجميعها بالصحراء الشرقية ويستخدم الكاسبتريت كمصدر أساسى كعنصر القصدير الذى يستخدم فى صناعة الصفيح وسبائك البرونز .
بينما يستخدم الولفراميت فى إنتاج عنصر التنجستن الذى يستخدم فى صناعة الصلب المستعمل فى عمل الآلات ذات السرعة العالية وفى صناعة المصابيح الكهربية .
ويستخدم كربيد التنجستن بالنظر إلى صلادته العالية فى صناعة الآلات الثاقبة . 



6- النحاس Copper

على الرغم من انتشار خامات النحاس بمصر إلا أنها لم تصل بعد إلى الاستغلال الإقتصادى . ويتركز تواجد خامات النحاس ولاسيما معدن الملاكيت Malachite CU2 CO3 (OH)2 فى شبه جزيرة سيناء فى منطقة سرابيط الخادم وفيران وسمره .
كما توجد رواسب النحاس ملازمة لخامات النيكل فى مناطق أبو سويل ووادى حيمور وعكارم وجميعها بالصحراء الشرقية . ومن الجدير بالذكر أن قدماء المصريين قد استغلوا خامات النحاس فى التلوين بصفة أساسية .

7- الكروم Chromium 


أكتشف خام الكروم والمعروف باسم الكروميت Chromite Fecr2O4 ( أكسيد حديد وكروم ) فى منتصف الأربعينات بمصر ، ويوجد الخام على هيئة شرائط Bands أو طبقات أو عدسات فى أكثر من منطقة بالصحراء الشرقية .
ومن أهم هذه المناطق : البرامية وجبل دنقاش وأبو ظهر وأبو مروة .
ويستخدم الكروميت كمصدر رئيسي لعنصر الكروم الذى يستخدم بدوره فى صناعة الصلب المقاوم للتآكل والصدأ كما يستعمل الكروميت فى صناعة الصباغة ودباغة الجلود . 




8- الفوسفات Phosphate 

يعتبر الفوسفات فى مصر أهم الرواسب المعدنية من الناحيتين ، التعدينية والاقتصادية ، لأن إنتاجه كان وما يزال يشغل مكاناً بارزا فى المجال التعدينى . ويرجع السبب فى ذلك إلى الانتشار الواسع لتواجد الفوسفات فى مصر إذ أنه يوجد على هيئة حزام من رواسب الفوسفات يمتد إلى مسافة حوالى 750 كم طولا من ساحل البحر الأحمر شرقا إلى الواحات الداخلة غربا . 
أما أهميته الاقتصادية فتتلخص فى أنه يصدر إلى الخارج بكميات كبيرة كما يتم تصنيع جزء منه إلى أسمدة كيميائية من النوع السوبر فوسفات . 
وتتواجد مواقع الفوسفات التى لهما أهمية اقتصادية بمصر فى ثلاث مناطق رئيسية هى : ـ
أ ـ وادى النيل بين ادفووقنا : 
ومن أهم مناطق التواجد منطقتى المحاميد والسباعية وتقدر احتياطيات خام الفوسفات فى منطقة المحاميد وحدها بحوالى 200 مليون طن كما تصل نسبة خامس أكسيد الفوسفور إلى حوالى 22% . 
وقد أسفرت الدراسات الجيولوجية عن احيتاطى يقدر بحوالى 1000 ملين طن بالمناطق المجاورة لمنطقة المحاميد . 
ب ـ ساحل البحر الأحمر بين سفاجه والقصير :
يتواجد خام الفوسفات بين مينائى سفاجه و القصير بمناطق أهمها جبل ضوى ومنطقة العطشان والحمراوين وتقدر الاحتياطيات من 200 إلى 250 مليون طن من خام الفوسفات . 
جـ ـ الصحراء الغربية :
تمثل هضبة أبو طرطور الواقعة بين الواحات الداخلة أضخم راسب من الفوسفات فى مصر حيث يقدر الاحتياطى من الخام بنحو 1000مليون طن ، غير أنه توجد بعض العقبات التى تحول دون استغلاله الاستغلال . الأمثل وذلك لوجود نسبة ملحوظة من الشوائب مما يزيد من تكلفة إنتاجه .



9- التلك Talc 

تتواجد رواسب التلك فى أكثر من 30 موقعا معظمها بجنوب الصحراء الشرقية ، ومن أهم هذه المناطق درهيب والعطشان وأم السلاتيت . ويستخدم التلك فى صناعة الورق والصابون وبعض العقاقير الطبية والمنظفات الصناعية .


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (14 يونيو 2006)

10- الباريت Barite

يتواجد الباريت فى مصر بأكثر من 10 مواقع منتشرة بالصحراء الشرقية والغربية وبعض هذه المواقع قابلة للاستغلال الإقتصادى من أهم هذه المواقع جبل الهودى شرق أسوان وحماطه ووادى دبب ووادى شعيث وجبل علبه بالقرب من الحدود السودانية .
ويستخدم الباريت بصفة أساسية فى سوائل حفر آبار البترول وفى تحضير مركبات الباريوم وفى صناعة الطلاء والمنسوجات والورق وبعض العقاقير الطبية .



11- الكبريت Sulphar 

يتواجد الكبريت بمصر بصفة أساسية على ساحل البحر الأحمر وخليج السويس وخاصة فى مناطق جمسة ورانجا وجبل الزيت . ويستخدم الكبريت فى صناعة حمض الكبرتيتك الذى يستخدم بدورة فى قائمة طويلة من الصناعات الكيميائية كما يستخدم أيضا فى صناعة المفرقعات والأسمدة الكيميائية والمبيدات الحشرية وفى الأغراض الطبية وتبييض المنسوجات.



12- الجبس Gypsum 

يتواجد الجبس فى مصر بأكثر من 25 موقعا أهمها منطقة البلاح شمال محافظة الإسماعيلية وراس ملعب شرق خليج السويس فى سيناء وفى العلمين والعميد غرب الإسكندرية . 
ويستخدم الجبس فى صناعة حمض الكبريتيك ومواد البناء والمصيص بصفة أساسية .






13- الكوارتز Quartz 

يتواجد الكوارتز فى عدة مواقع بالصحراء الشرقية أهمها جبل الدب وجبل مروات ومنطقة أم هيجليج . وتصل نسبة السيليكا إلى حوالى 98% . ويستخدم الكوارتز بصفة أساسية فى البصريات أما الكوارتز الفائق النقاوة فيستخدم فى صناعة الخلايا الشمسية عن طريق اختزال الكوارتز ( ثانى أكسيد السيليكون ) إلى سيليكون نقى الذى يستخدم أيضا فى صناعة أشباه الموصلات .



14- الكاولين Kaolin 

تتواجد رواسب الكاولين فى ثلاث مواقع رئيسية : ـ
أ ـ فى وادى نتش ومسبع سلامة وفرش الغزلان وجميعها فى شبه جزيرة سيناء . 
ب ـ على الساحل الغربى لخليج السويس فى أبو الدرج والجلالة البحرية . 
جـ ـ فى منطقة قلابشة وأسوان . 
ويعد الكاولين من الخامات ذات الاحتياطيات الكبيرة التى تصل إلى ما يزيد عن 200 مليون طن . ويستخدم الكاولين فى صناعة السيراميك والخزف والمطاط والورق .



15- أملاح الصوديوم والبوتاسيوم Sodium & Potassium Salts

تتواجد رواسب كربونات الصوديوم ( النطرون ) بوادىالنطرون بمحافظة البحيرة . أما رواسب كلوريد الصوديوم ( الملح الصخرى ) فتستخلص من مياه البحر عن طريق التبخير بالملاحات الصناعية المنتشرة على البحر الأبيض المتوسط فى مرسى مطروح وإدكو والإسكندرية ورشيد وبورسعيد وبحيرة قارون بالفيوم وتعد هذه الرواسب المصدر الرئيسى لكل من الصوديوم والكلور اللذين بدخلان فى قائمة طويلة من الصناعات الكيميائية أهمها الصودا الكاوية وحمض الهيدروكلوريك . 



16- رمل الزجاج Glass Sand 

تتواجد بوفرة الرمال البيضاء عالية الجودة بالقرب من منطقة أبو زنيمة بسيناء وفى منطقة الزعفرانة على خليج السويس ووادى النطرون وأبو الدرج ووادى قنا . ويستخدم هذا النوع من الرمال فى صناعة الزجاج .



17- الأحجار الكريمة Gemstones 

من أهم أنواع الأحجار الكريمة التى تتواجد بمصر الفيروز Turquoise الذى يوجد بمنطقة جبل المغارة وسرابيط الخادم فى سيناء أما الزمرد لـ Emerald فيوجد فى زبارا وسكيت وأم كابو ونجرس بالصحراء الشرقية .
أما الزبرجد Predote فيوجد فى جزيرة الزبرجد جنوب البحر الأحمر .
تلك هى أهم أنواع الأحجار الكريمة التى اشتهرت بها مصر منذ الحضارة الفرعونية وحتى الآن .




18- الفلسبار Feldspar 

يتواجد الفلسبار فى عدة مواقع أهمها منطقة أسوان ووادى أم ديسى والعنيجى . ويستخدم الفلسبار أساسا فى صناعة السيراميك والخزف والصينى والحراريات والزجاج .



أحجار الزينة Ornamental Stones 

تعد أحجار الزينة من الموارد المعدنية الواعدة والتى سوف يكون لها شأن كبير وذلك لسبين الأول : وفرتها وسعة إنتشارها فى الأراضى المصرية بحيث تشمل معظم سلاسل جبال البحر الأحمر والجزء الجنوبى من شبه جزيرة سيناء وأجزاء متفرقة من الصحراء الغربية . والثانى التنوع الكبير فى أنواع الصخور المختلفة سواء أكانت من الصخور النارية أم المتحولة أو الرسوبية .



وفيما يلى أهم أنواع صخور الزينة فى مصر :

1- الجرانيت :
وهو صخر نارى جوفى وتوجد أهم محاجره فى أسوان وعدة أماكن بالصحراء الشرقية وسيناء . غير أن جرانيت أسوان يتميز بألوانه الجميلة وشهرته التاريخية فقد صنع قدماء المصريين منه التماثيل والتوابيت والمسلات وموائد القرابين .

2- الرخام :
وتواجد أهم محاجره فى وادى المياه وجبل الرخام ووادى الدغبج والعلاقى وأبو سويل . 

3- الحجر الجيرى :
وتتميز مصر بوفرة هائلة فى صخور الحجر الجيرى المتعدد الألوان ومن أهم محاجره طره والمعصرة وبنى خالد وسمالوط بالمنيا وعلى إمتداد طريق أسيوط ـ الواحات الداخلة والخارجة كما توجد أيضا بعض المحاجر فى سيوه والعلمين .

4- البريشيا :
وهو صخر رسوبى يتكون من قطع مختلفة الحجم والشكل وتتميز بألوانها الزاهبة لاسيما البريشيا الحمراء التى تتواجد فى العيساوية والأنبا بساده فى محافظة سوهاج كما يوجد أيضا نوع من البريشيا الخضراء التى تعرف أثريا ببريشيا فيرد أنتيكو Breccia Verd Antico .
5-الألاباستر :
وهو نوع من الصخور الجيرية يتميز بلونه العسلى وهو ذو شهرة عالمية ومن أهم محاجرة وادى سنور بالقرب من بنى سويف وجبل الراحة بسيناء .


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (14 يونيو 2006)

رمــال الزجاج​ 

تعتبـر رمــال الزجاج من أهم أنواع الرمال التي تدخـــل فــي الصنــاعة حيـث تتكون أساساً من معدن الكوارتز (SiO2) و يجــب أن تتميـز رمال الزجـاج بدرجة عالية من النقاوة و اللون الأبيض لاحتوائها على نسبـة ضئيلة جداً من المواد الملونة مثل أكسيد الحديد و الكروم و التيتانيوم هذه النسبـة حتى تــــزداد جودة الخام، و الرمال البيضاء ، و يحتوى الخام على حوالـــي 90 % بالــوزن رمال زجاج بينما يشكل الكاولين نسبة 10 % و يحتوى ركاز الخام على حوالي 98.5 % من السيلكا و37 % أكسيد الألومنيوم و 05 % أكسيد حديد و تتطابق هذه المواصفات مع المواصفات الإنجليزية لرمال الزجـاج عاليــة الجـودة كمـا يمكن الحصول من خام الرمال البيضاء .


ما هو الزجاج؟​مادة عديمة اللون تصنع أساسا من السليكا المصهور في درجات حرارة عالية مع حمض البوريك أو الفوسفات. والزجاج يوجد في الطبيعة كما يوجد أيضا في المواد البركانية التي تسمى الزجاج البركاني أو المواد التي تنشأ من النيازك. وليس الزجاج صلبا ولا سائلا وإنما يكون في حالة خاصة تظهر فيها جزيئاته بشكل عشوائي، ولكن يوجد تماسك كاف لإحداث اتحاد كيميائي بينها. وعندما يتم تبريد الزجاج يصل إلى حالته الصلبة ولكن بدون تبلور، ومع تعريضه للحرارة يتحول الزجاج إلى سائل. وعادة ما يكون الزجاج شفافا ولكنه قد يكون غير شفاف أو نصف شفاف أيضا، ويختلف لونه تبعا لمكوناته. 
ويكون الزجاج المصهور كاللدائن بحيث يمكن تشكيله باستخدام عدة تقنيات. ومن الممكن تقطيع الزجاج عندما يكون باردا. وفي درجات الحرارة المنخفضة يكون الزجاج هشا وينكسر. ولمثل هذه المواد الطبيعية كالزجاج البركاني والتيكتيت مكونات وخصائص تشبه الزجاج الصناعي. 
والمكونات الأساسية للزجاج هي السليكا المشتقة من الرمل والصوان والكوارتز. وتصهر السليكا في درجات حرارة عالية جدا لإنتاج زجاج السليكا المصهور. ويتم إنتاج أنواع مختلفة من الزجاج باتحاد السليكا مع مواد خام أخرى بنسب مختلفة. وهناك مركبات قلوية مثل كربونات الصوديوم وكربونات البوتاسيوم تقلل من درجة حرارة الصهر ولزوجة السليكا. وينصهر الزجاج عادة عند درجة حرارة عالية ولا يتمدد أو ينكمش بدرجة كبيرة مع تغير درجات الحرارة، ومن ثم يكون مناسبا لانتاج الأدوات التي تستخدم في المعامل والأشياء التي تكون عرضة للصدمات الحرارية مثل مرايا التليسكوب. ويعتبر الزجاج موصلا رديئا لكل من الحرارة والكهرباء ومن ثم فإنه مفيد للعوازل الكهربية والحرارية. 
ويعود تاريخ صناعة الزجاج إلى عام 2000 قبل الميلاد. ومنذ ذلك الحين، دخل الزجاج في أغراض عديدة من حياة الإنسان اليومية. فتم استخدامه في صناعة الآنية المفيدة والمواد الزخرفية ومواد الزينة بما في ذلك المجوهرات. كما كان له تطبيقاته الصناعية والمعمارية. ولقد كانت أقدم المواد الزجاجية عبارة عن خرزات حيث لم يتم التوصل إلى الآنية المجوفة حتى عام 1500 قبل الميلاد. 
ويعتبر الصناع الآسيويون هم أول من أرسى صناعة الزجاج ، ومنهم انتقلت الصناعة إلى مصر حيث ترجع أول آنية زجاجية إلى حكم تحتمس الثالث (1504-1450 قبل الميلاد). وقد ظلت صناعة الزجاج منتعشة في مصر حتى حوالي عام 1200 قبل الميلاد ثم توقفت فعليا لعدة قرون من الزمان. وفي القرن التاسع قبل الميلاد، ظهرت كل من سوريا والعراق كمراكز لصناعة الزجاج ، وامتدت الصناعة عبر منطقة البحر المتوسط. وفي العصر الإغريقي، اضطلعت مصر بدور رئيسي في تزويد القصور الملكية بالزجاج الفخم حيث كان يصنع في الإسكندرية . وفي القرن الأول قبل الميلاد، تم التوصل إلى عملية نفخ الزجاج في سواحل فينيقيا. وفي العصر الروماني، كانت صناعة الزجاج منتشرة في مناطق متعددة من الإمبراطورية الرومانية. 
وقبل اختراع أنبوبة نفخ الزجاج، كانت هناك عدة طرق لتشكيل وتزيين الأشياء المصنوعة من الزجاج الملون سواء الزجاج النصف شفاف أو المعتم، حيث تم تقطيع وتشكيل بعض الأشياء من كتل الزجاج الصلبة. ومن صانعي الآنية والمواد المعدنية، اقتبس صناع الزجاج عمليات السبك حيث كان يتم صب الزجاج المصهور في قوالب لإنتاج الحشو والتماثيل الصغيرة والآنية المفتوحة مثل الأكواب والأوعية. وكان يتم تسخين قضبان الزجاج المشكلة مسبقا وصهرها معا في قالب للحصول على "شريط" زجاجي. وتم عمل نماذج معقدة جدا باستخدام تقنية الفسيفساء حيث يتم صهر العناصر في قضيب ثم تؤخذ هذه العناصر لتعطي تصميما على شكل متقاطع. كما كان يتم ترتيب شرائح من هذه القضبان في قالب لتشكيل وعاء أو لوحة ثم تسخن حتى تنصهر. 
أما أغلب الصناعات الزجاجية قبل العصر الروماني فقد كان يتم تشكيلها باستخدام تقنية الجزء المركزي. حيث كان يتم تثبيت خليط من الطين والروث على قضيب معدني، ثم يعطى الشكل الداخلي للوعاء المطلوب، ثم يتم غمسه في بوتقة من الزجاج المصهور أو تلف بخيوط من الزجاج، ثم يعاد تسخينه باستمرار وبعدها يصقل على حجر مسطح. وعلى هذا الشكل تتدلى خيوط زجاجية مختلفة الألوان مكونة أنماطا تشبه الأجنحة على درجة عالية من الروعة كما هو مشاهد في الزجاج المصري الذي خلفته الأسرتان الثامنة عشر والتاسعة عشر. كما تم إضافة المقابض والأقدام والرقبة وتعريض هذا الشكل للتبريد. وبعدها يسحب القضيب ويستخرج الجزء الذي يشغل الجزء المركزي. وبهذه الطريقة كانت تصنع حاو يات مستحضرات التجميل والآنية الصغيرة الحجم. ومنذ بداية القرن السادس قبل الميلاد، أخذت هذه الأشياء نفس تصميمات الآنية الفخارية في العصر اليوناني. 
ومع بداية القرن الثاني الهجري / الثامن الميلادي، أخذ صناع الزجاج المسلمون الأساليب الفارسية القديمة في صناعة الزجاج من حيث تقطيعه وتشكيله، حيث أنتج المسلمون آنية ذات بروز عالية وكان الكثير من هذه البروز تصور موضوعات تتعلق بالحيوانات. كما قام المسلمون أيضا بإنتاج زجاج عديم اللون على درجة عالية من الجودة وعليه تصميمات دقيقة كالعجلات. وقد زادت إمكانيات الزخرفة مع التوصل إلى ألوان الطلاء الزخرفية والطلاء بالذهب وقد كانت مصانع الزجاج في حلب و دمشق مشهورة بهذه الإمكانيات الزخرفية. وفي مصر اخترعت أنسجة الصقل التي أدت إلى ظهور تأثيرات معدنية براقة بألوان كالبني والأصفر والأحمر، واستعملت في كل من صناعة الفخار والزجاج. وقد دهنت مصابيح المساجد والآنية والأكواب والزجاجات بنقوش هندسية إسلامية متناغمة، مما كان لها بالغ الأثر على صناعة الزجاج الغربية فيما بعد وخاصة في فيينا وأسبانيا. 

وتعد صناعة الزجاج من الصناعات الكيمياوية المهمة التي سجل فيها علماء المسلمين نبوغا وبراعة. حيث أصبحت القطع المنتجة تستعمل كأحجار كريمة، كما أنهم أدخلوا عليها تحسينات كثيرة بواسطة التزيينات الفسيفسائية. وكانوا يصنعون الألواح الزجاجية الملونة وغير الملونة، وكذلك الصحون والكؤوس والقناني والأباريق والمصابيح وزجاجات الزينة لحفظ العطور ، وغير ذلك، وتفننوا في زخرفة هذه الأدوات زخرفة رائعة، وبألوان جميلة، وكتبت عليها أبيات من الشعر الرقيق. 

وابتكر المسلمون التزجيج، وما زالت روائع من أعمالهم في التزجيج باقية في واجهات المساجد والجوامع، وكذلك في الأبنية الأثرية إضافة إلى ما هو محفوظ في المتاحف العالمية. 
ولقد استخدمت الأصباغ المعدنية في هذه الصناعة الفنية، فلم تتأثر بالتقلبات الجوية، ولم تؤثر فيها حرارة الشمس المحرقة طوال مئات السنين الماضية. 

وعرف علماء المسلمين الب لور وهو الزجاج الممتاز (الكريستال بحسب التعريف الكيماوي الحديث) الذي يحتوي على نسب مختلفة من أكاسيد الرصاص ، وصنعوه بإتقان، وعرفوا منه نوعا طبيعيا. وما زال يستعمل - كما استعمله المسلمون من قبل- في صناعة الأقداح والأواني والثريات، وكذلك في صناعة الخواتم وأدوات الزينة وكثير من الأدوات المنزلية. وصنعوا منه نظارات العيون، وكانوا يسمونها منظرة. كما استعملوا الأدوات الزجاجية في مختبراتهم وابتكروا الإنبيق والأثال، كما تدعى الأجزاء السفلى من آلة التقطير الحديث. وقد كانت عناصره كما يلي: زجاج منطرق (10 أجزاء)، أسفيداج (3 أجزاء)، زنجفر (جزءان)، شب (جزء واحد)، نوشادر (جزء واحد). أما طريقة صنعه فأن يسحق الكل ثم يسبك ليعطي بلورا يعمل فصوصا، فإن وجد فيه نمش سبك بالقلي ثانيا. 
والأسفيداج هو أكسيد الرصاص، ومن المعروف حديثا أن الرصاص هو أهم مكونات الزجاج البلوري المعاصر، الذي يسمى بالكريستال. 

ولقد وصلت صناعة الزجاج أوجها في ظل حكم الدولة العباسية في بغداد ، والدولة الأموية في الأندلس، حيث غرق العالم الإسلامي في بحور من الترف والمال، وازدهرت صناعة الزجاج، واقتنت ربات القصور أدوات فخمة من الأطباق والقناني والمزهريات والكؤوس وأدوات العطر والزينة المصنوعة من الزجاج الفاخر. وجمع الأمراء أدوات من الزجاج تشبه الأحجار الكريمة، كانت أغلى من الذهب و الفضة ، نحتت عليها المناظر الجميلة والآيات القرآنية والنباتات وبعض الحيوانات والأسماك والأشكال الهندسية بعد رسمها وحفرها بدقة لتترك المناظر والآيات بارزة وجميلة. 
وفي القاهرة تم ابتكار طلاء الزجاج بالميناء بلون فضي لامع بعد طلاء الزجاج بمركبات الفضة، حيث يسخن الإناء الزجاجي للحصول على ألوان بنية وصفراء. وقد أنتج في الشام أجمل الفازات والمزهريات المطعمة والمطلية بالميناء، وقناني العطر وكؤوس الشراب التي صنعت في حلب، ثم انتقلت صناعتها إلى دمشق. 

كما أبدعت صناعة الزجاج في استنبول ولا سيما في مصابيح المساجد من الزجاج المطلي بالميناء، والذي يمكن أن يرى في مسجد آيا صوفيا، وفي جوامع كثيرة أخرى، في جميع أنحاء العالم الإسلامي، والتي زينت بمئات المصابيح المدلاة من سقوفها، حتى بدت كأنها سقوف من نور. وتحوي مصابيح المساجد إناء للزيت تطفو عليه فتيلة قطنية، تضيء المساجد وتزينها.


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (14 يونيو 2006)

ولقد عرف المسلمون أنواعا عديدة من الزجاج عرفت بمسميات مختلفة. فسمي الزجاج نفسه زجاج وقزازا وقواريرا، وعرفوا منه المعدني والمصنوع، وكانوا يسمون الزجاج الصافي بالبلور، وأجوده الشفاف الرزين، الكثير الأشعة والذي تشتهر به الآن جزيرة البندقية ويعرف بالمورانو. وقد صنعوا الزجاج بخلط جزء من القلي مع نصف جزء من الرمل الأبيض الخالص يسبكان حتى حد الامتزاج. وعرف كيمائيوهم نوعا من الزجاج يصير في كيان المنطرقات يلف ويرفع، وقد احتفظوا لأنفسهم بأسراره، وأشاروا إليه بالرموز، ويعرف عندهم بالملوح به والمطوي. أما صفة صنعه: "أن يؤخذ من المطلق والكثيراء و مكلس قشر البيض وثابت العقاب ومحرق الرصاص الأبيض والحلزون أجزاء متساوية تسحق حتى تمتزج، تعجن بماء الفجل والعسل، وترفع ويضاف العشرة منها إلى مائة وتسبك وتقلب في دهن الخروع ويعمل....". 
كما صنعوا زجاجا فضي اللون بمزج كميات متساوية من كل من اللؤلؤ والنوشادر والتنكار والملح الأندراني يذاب بالخل، ويطلى به الزجاج، ويدخل النار. ومما يجعله عقيقا أي بلور العقيق اليماني أن تذاب الخلطة التالية وتطلى به، ثم يدخل النار، ومكوناته: مغنيسيا، فضة محرقة، زاج ، زنجفر ، كبريت. أما إذا ضوعفت كمية الزاج في الخلطة المذكورة أعلاه، وأضيف بعض القلقند، كان لونه خلوقيا . 
ويصنع الزجاج المعروف بالفرعوني بإضافة أربعة دراهم من قشر البيض المنقوع في اللبن الحليب أسبوعا كاملا، مع تغييره كل يوم وكل ليلة، إلى مائة درهم، وقد يضاف إلى ذلك مثله من المغنيسيا الشهباء والقلعي والفضة المحرقين، فيأتي فصوصا بيضاء شفافة. أما الزجاج الخارق الصفرة فيصنع بإضافة خمسه قلعي محرق بالكبريت الأصفر، وكذا المرتك، أما إذا أضيف مثل ربع القلعي أسربا محرقا، أو روستختج كان اللون أترجيا. وإن تم استبدال المغنيسيا ودم الأخوين وقليل الزاج بما سوى القلعي، وأبقيت القلعي على حاله كان أحمر، فإن تركت القلعي أضا على حاله وضممت إليه كربعه لازورد، كان سماويا غاية. وقد استعملت الحبيقة ، وتسمى أيضا حشيشة الزجاج، في جلي الزجاج. وكيفية عملها أن تقطع وترمى في أواني الزجاج مع الماء وتحرك، فتجلوه بخشونتها وتنقيه. 
ويعرف العالم حاليا قرابة ثمانمائة نوعا من التراكيب الزجاجية المختلفة، يتميز بعضها بخاصية واحدة، وبعضها الآخر يتميز بمجموعة من الخواص المتوازنة. وعلى الرغم من هذا الكم الهائل من التراكيب إلا أن 90% من جميع أنواع الزجاج المعروف يصنع من المواد نفسها التي استعملت في صناعة الزجاج في الحضارة الإسلامية، وربما ما قبلها، وهي: الرمل والقلي بصورة أساسية. وقد استخدم أوكسيد الماغنسيوم لإنتاج زجاج شفاف نظيف لا لون له. وأدخلت أكاسيد المعادن لإعطاء الزجاج اللون الأسود والأزرق والكحلي والأحمر والأصفر والأخضر. 

ومن العالم الإسلامي انتقلت صناعة الزجاج إلى أوروبا عندما أنشأ فنيون مصريون مصنعين للزجاج في اليونان، ولكن المصنعين حطما في عام 544 هـ / 1147 م، عندما اجتاح النورماديون مدينتهم ففر الفنيون إلى الغرب، مما ساعد على النهضة الغربية في مجال صناعة الزجاج في العصور الوسطى. كما فر أيضا بعض الفنيين من دمشق إلى الغرب إبان اجتياح المغول للعالم الإسلامي. هذا بالإضافة إلى التقنيات الخاصة بصناعة الزجاج التي أخذها الأسرى الأوربيون من المسلمين أثناء الحروب الصليبية. وقد شاء الله أن تجمعت أسرار هذه الصناعة مع الفنيين في فينسيا واحتُكرت صناعة الزجاج في أوروبا حتى القرن السابع عشر عندما علمت فرنسا بالتقنيات المطلوبة وأسرارها، وانتقلت إليها صناعة الزجاج وأصبحت أهم مراكزها في العالم. 
وابتداء من القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي دخلت صناعة الزجاج في عداد التكنولوجيا. فيتم الآن صناعة الزجاجات والآنية التي تحتوي على الروائح من خلال عملية أتوماتيكية تشمل الضغط والنفخ. 
كما يتم تصنيع معظم عدسات النظارات وأجهزة الميكروسكوب والتليسكوب وكاميرات التصوير وأجهزة بصرية أخرى من الزجاج البصري الذي يختلف عن الأنواع الأخرى من الزجاج من حيث الطريقة التي يعكس أو تكسر شعاع الشمس. 
وهناك الزجاج الحساس للضوء وهو يشبه الفيلم الفوتوغرافي حيث تستجيب فيه أيونات الذهب أو الفضة في المادة لحركة الضوء . ويستخدم هذا الزجاج في عمليات الطباعة والإخراج. كما أن المعالجة الحرارية التي تتبع تعرضه للضوء تؤدي إلى إحداث تغييرات دائمة في هذا النوع من الزجاج. 
وكذلك تم تصنيع الزجاج الخزفي وهو نوع من الزجاج يحتوي على معادن معينة تتبلور عند تعرضها للأشعة فوق الحمراء. وعند تسخينه لدرجات حرارة عالية يتحول إلى خزف بلوري له قوة ميكانيكية وخصائص عزل كهربية أكبر من الزجاج العادي. ويستخدم هذا النوع من الزجاج في صنع أدوات المطبخ والمخروط الأمامي للصواريخ ورقائق سفن الفضاء. كما يمكن استخدام أنواع أخرى من الزجاج المعدني في صناعة المحولات الكهربائية عالية الكفاءة. 
وهناك الألياف الزجاجية التي يمكن أن تنسج أو تلبد مثل الأنسجة القماشية عن طريق سحب الزجاج المصهور بقطر يصل إلى عشرة آلاف جزء من البوصة. ونظرا لثباتها الكيميائي وقوتها ومقاومتها للنار والمياه، تستخدم الألياف الزجاجية في صناعة الملابس الجاهزة ومواد التنجيد. كما تستخدم في صناعة العوازل الحرارية.


----------



## محمد حمزه (14 يونيو 2006)

*ما هو تخصصك الأساسي ؟*



connect_back قال:


> اخي العزيز مهندس فلزات نحن نؤيدك واى مساعدة تحتاجها من اخوك ابراهيم انا تحت امرك واللة ولى التوفيق مهندس ابراهيم قشانة الشركة المصرية القابضة للبتروكيماويات


أخي الفاضل / محمد ..... ماهو تخصصك أثناء دراستك بالكلية؟ 
وياريت لو عندك أي معلومات عن علاقة هندسة الفلزات بهندسة التبريد والتكييف أن تتيحها لنا ..... 
وتقبل مني كل الإحترام .... أخوك محمد (( مهندس فلزات ))


----------



## محمد حمزه (14 يونيو 2006)

هذا الرابط لمشاركة الأخ weldit في الملتقى وهي في مجال المعادن وصناعتها ، وبها معلومات وملفات للتحميل كثيرة جدا ومفيدة جدا جدا جدا .... أسأل الله له التوفيق .....

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15608


----------



## محمد حمزه (15 يونيو 2006)

*الحـديــــــــد*

الحديـد​ 
معدن لامع فضي أبيض اللون ، وتتراوح صلادته بين (4) إلى (5) بمقياس موس، وهو معدن ناعم الملمس قابل للسحب والطرق. ويتمغنط بسهولة في درجات الحرارة العادية، بينما تصعب عملية المغنطة عندما يسخن الحديد، وعند درجة حرارة (790) درجة مئوية، تختفي خاصية المغنطة. 
والحديد من العناصر المعدنية الانتقالية التي تقع في المجموعة (8) من الجدول الدوري، ورقمه الذري (26)، ووزنه الذري (55.847)، ويبلغ وزنه النوعي (7.86). وينصهر الحديد عند درجة حرارة (1535)ْ مئوية، ويغلي عند درجة حرارة (2750)ْ مئوية. 
*خصائص الحديد *

يوجد الحديد حرا -أي غير متحد بعناصر أخرى ما خلا بعض الشوائب- في الطبيعة إلا أن نسبته ضئيلة جدا ولكن مركباته واسعة الانتشار في التربة والصخور بنسب متفاوتة، وأهم خاماته التي تصلح للتعدين والحصول على الحديد هي أكسيد الحديد المغناطيسي ويطلق عليه أحيانا اسم أكسيد الحديد الأسود. ومن خاماته الرئيسية الأخرى حجر الدم وهو أكسيد الحديديك، والليمونيت وهو أوكسيد الحديديك المائي الذي يحتوي على ماء التبلور، والسدريت وهو كربونات الحديدوز وتحتوي أغلب خامات الحديد على شوائب من مركبات وعناصر غيره، كالرمل أو ثاني أكسيد السليكلون، والفوسفور، والمنجنيز. 
ومن الناحية الكيميائية، فإن الحديد معدن نشط، وهو يتحد مع الهالوجين والكبريت والفوسفور والكربون والسليكون، كما أنه يزيح الهيدروجين من كل الأحماض المخففة. ويحترق الحديد في الأكسجين مكونا أكسيد فيروسوفريك. وعندما يتعرض الحديد للهواء الرطب، فإنه يصدأ ويكون أكسيدا حديديا رقيقا يتراوح لونه بين البني والأحمر (الصدأ). 
ويعتبر تكون الصدأ ظاهرة كهربائية كيميائية حيث تتحد الشوائب الموجودة في الحديد اتحادا كهربيا مع معدن الحديد. ومما يزيد من سرعة التفاعل الماء والمواد المذابة المتحللة كهربائيا مثل الملح. وأثناء هذه العملية، يتحلل معدن الحديد ويتفاعل مع الأكسجين في الهواء مكونا الصدأ. ويستمر التفاعل أسرع في المواضع التي يتراكم فيها الصدأ ويصبح سطح المعدن كما لو كان به حفر. وعندما يغمس الحديد في حمض النتريك المركز، فإنه يكون طبقة من الأكسيد تجع له سالبا بمعنى أنه لا يتفاعل كيميائيا مع الأحماض أو المواد الأخرى. ويتم التخلص من طبقة الأكسيد الواقية من خلال الطرق والضرب على المعدن الذي يصبح نشطا مرة أخرى. 
والخامات التي تصلح للتعدين تحتوي عادة على نسبة لا تقل عن (50%) من الحديد، وقد تصل نسبة الحديد في بعض خاماته إلى (65%) كما هو الحال في خاماته الموجودة في القارة الإفريقية. 
*تاريخ معدن الحديد *

عرف الإنسان الحديد منذ فجر التاريخ كمادة صلبة تهبط من السماء وهو الحديد النيزكي . وكان ينظر إليه بشيء من الخوف والتقديس ويسميه معدن السماء أو معدن الآلهة. ثم عرف الحديد الناتج عن البراكين، حيث تصهر نيران البراكين بعض معادن الحديد التي يتصادف وجودها في موقع الحرائق. وكان الحديد الناتج من هذه الحرائق يحتوي على قدر كبير من الشوائب أهمها الفحم ، ومن ثم لم يرض الإنسان القديم بهذا النوع من الحديد فبدأ في تحسين صفاته بالمعالجة بالنار لتخليصه مما علق به من شوائب. 
وكان المصريون القدماء هم أول من استخدموا الحديد النيزكي، حيث عثر على أدوات مصنعة من هذا الحديد ترجع إلى حوالي عام 3500 قبل الميلاد. ولم يتم استخلاص الحديد من خاماته بالصهر إلا حوالي عام 1200 قبل الميلاد، وبدأت منذ ذلك الوقت صناعة الحديد. وقد عثر في منطقة بحر إيجة على سيف حديدي يرجع تاريخه إلى حوالي عام 1350 قبل الميلاد. 
وكان الحديد لأجيال طويلة نادرا لدرجة أنه كان يعتبر أغلى من الذهب ، وكانت مهنة الحدادة من أشرف المهن في العصور القديمة والوسطى، فقد كانت مهنة نبي الله داود عليه السلام. 
ولقد ظل الحديد لفترة طويلة يستخدم في صناعة الأسلحة ولا سيما السيوف ، ثم تطورت صناعته بعد ذلك وأدخلت الأدوات الزخرفية. وفي القرن الرابع الهجري / العاشر الميلادي كتب الكيميائيون المسلمون رسائل في أنواع الحديد واستخداماتها، فيذكر البيروني في كتابه الجماهر أن الحديد على نوعين أحدهما لين يسمى بالنرماهن، ويقصد به الحديد المطاوع، ويلقب بالأنوثة لليونته. والنوع الثاني يدعى الشابرقان ويقصد به الحديد الصلب، ويلقب بالذكورة لشدته. 
ثم يستطرد البيروني في وصف النوعين فيقول إن الشابرقان يقبل السقي مع تأ بيه السقي لقليل انثناء، ويذكر للنرماهن صنفا آخر منقى بالإسالة حيث يصهر هذا النوع ويتحول إلى سائل لتخليصه من الحجارة ويسمى دوصا، وهو الحديد المطاوع النقي نسبيا، وهو صلب أبيض يضرب إلى اللون الفضي. ومن الشابرقان تصنع سيوف الروم والروس والصقالبة وربما سمي بالقلع بنصب اللام وبجزمها فيقال على حد قول البيروني: "تسمع للقلع طنينا ولغيره بححا ، وقد سميت بعض السيوف بالقلعية وظنها قوم منسوبة إلى موضع أو بلد كالسيوف الهندية واليمانية". ويتحدث البيروني عن الحديد الذي يحتوي على بعض الشوائب، إضافة إلى صدئه فيقول "وفي الحديد بعد الدوص توبال وهي قشوره التي ترتمي منه بالطرق، وخبثه وصدأه المسمى لحمرته زعفرانا منسوبا إليه". 
ويذكر البيروني شيئا قليلا عن سبائك الحديد ولا سيما سبيكته مع الزرنيخ التي لم يجربها بنفسه فيقول "ويزعم الكيمياويون أنهم يلينون الحديد بالزرنيخ حتى ينذاب (ويقصد بالذوبان هنا الانصهار) في سرعة ذوبان الرصاص وأنه إذا صار كذلك صلب الرصاص وذهب بصريره، إلا أنه ينقص من بياضه فهذه أحوال الحديد المفردة". 
ويتحدث البيروني عن الفولاذ حيث يعتبره مركبا من النرماهن ومن مائه الذي يسبقه إلى السيلان عند التخليص، ويقول إن بلد هراة مخصوص به وتسمـى بيضات من جهة الشكل وأنها طويلة مستديرة الأسافل على هيئة بواتقها ، ومنها تطبع السيوف الهندية وغيرها. ويقسم أبو الريحان الفولاذ في تركيبه إلى قسمين إما أن يذاب ما في البوتقة من النرماهن ومائه ذوبان سواء يتحدان به، فلا يستبين أحدهما من الآخر، ويصلح هذا النوع للمبارد وأمثالها، ومنه يسبق إلى الوهم أن الشابرقان من هذا النوع وبصنعة طبيعية تقبل لها السقي. وإما أن يخلف ذوب ما في البوطقة فلا يكمل الامتزاج بينهما، بل يتجاوز أجزاءهما فيرى كل جزء من لونيهما على حدة عيانا، ويسمى فرندا، ويتنافسون في النصول التي جمعته والخضرة ويديمون صفتها. ولقد أشار البيروني إلى طريقة السقي في الفولاذ مشيرا إلى أن جميع أنواع الحديد التي نشاهدها، ونستعملها تحتوي على الشوائب بنسب متفاوتة، وفقا للآلة أو الجهاز المصنوع منه. 
وحديثا يعد التعدين الحديث للحديد من خاماته وتحويل غالبيته إلى فولاذ الدعامة الأساسية في صرح المدنية الحاضرة. ولا يحضر الحديد النقي إلا بكميات ضئيلة جدا، ولأغراض علمية صرفة، تستهدف دراسة خواص الحديد النقي، الطبيعية منها والكيمياوية، ويحضر الحديد النقي بواسطة التحليل الكهربائي لكلوريده، أو لكبريتاته إضافة إلى اختزال أكاسيده، اختزالا تاما بواسطة غاز الهيدروجين والحرارة. 
كما يستعمل قليل من حديد الصلب لأغراض صناعية معينة، ويكون هذا النوع من الحديد هشا إلى حد ما، ولا يقبل الطرق بل ينكسر عند طرقه. وبغية تنقية الحديد من الشوائب، فقد اخترع الفرن النفاخ، حيث يكون هذا الفرن كبير الحجم، يبلغ ارتفاعه نحوا من ثلاثة وثلاثين قدما وقطره حوالي ثمانية أمتار، ويبطن من الداخل بآجر ناري ذي مزايا خاصة. 
ويحضر الحديد التجاري، أي غير النقي، بطرائق معقدة من التعدين، والطريقة التي استخدمت منذ قرون أساسها اختزال أكاسيد الحديد، وكربوناته، التي تتجزأ بالتسخين إلى أكسيده، بواسطة الفحم ولاسيما فحم الكوك وأول أكسيد الكربون، حيث يتحد الفحم بأوكسجين الهواء فيحترق بأوكسجينه مكونا أول أكسيد الكربون، وهو عامل مختزل قوي، يقوم باختزال أكاسيد الحديد محررا غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون ومصهر الحديد غير النقي. 
ويحتوي الفولاذ الصلب على 1.5% من الكربون. وتعتمد طريقة صنعه على تنقية حديد الصلب من أغلب شوائبه، وتسخينه ثانية، وإضافة بعض المواد الأولية يحتوي الفولاذ المطاوع على بضعة أعشار بالمائة من الكربون. والفولاذ يقبل الطرق أكثر من حديد الصلب. ولا ينكسر بسهولة عند طرقه. وقد يسقي بعض الفولاذ، وذلك بتسخينه ثم تبريده تبريدا فجائيا، وبإعادة عملية السقي بدرجات حرارية معينة، وتبريد فجائي في درجة حرارية معينة أيضا بضع مرات يمكن الحصول على فولاذ جيد، ومرغوب فيه، من حيث الصلادة والمتانة. 
*استخدامات الحديد *

كانت كمية الحديد الصلب المنتجة حتى منتصف القرن الثامن عشر الميلادي في أنحاء العالم ضئيلة جدا. وفي أواخر القرن الثامن عشر استخدم حديد الزهر في الإنشاءات على نطاق محدود حيث أن معظم المباني كانت صغيرة الحجم نسبيا وتبنى باستخدام الحجارة أو الطوب أو الخشب. ومنذ أوائل القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي دخل الحديد في استخدامات صناعية كثيرة. ولعل من أهمها تصنيع قضبان السكك الحديدية وعجلات عربات السكك الحديدية. وانتهى في العقد الأخير من القرن التاسع عشر عندما أصب ح الصلب المادة الرئيسية المستخدمة في المباني الكبيرة. 
كما أصبح للحديد استخدامات أخرى هامة مثل المسامير والمواسير والمعدات الحربية والأدوات المعدنية والأجزاء الصغيرة من الآلات وفي الصفائح المكسوة بالقصدير والتي كانت تستخدم كآنية للطعام. 
ولما تم التوصل إلى الصلب، أصبح الحديد المصنع المادة الخام الرئيسية في صناعة الصلب بل وأصبح من أهم تطبيقاته العملية اليوم. وقد يتم استخدام حديد أفران الاحتراق الذي لم يتم تحويله إلى صلب في المسابك لإنتاج العناصر المصبوبة مثل مواسير المياه ومواسير الصرف ومكونات المعدات الثقيلة والعديد من القطع الصغيرة التي تستخدم في صناعات السكك الحديدية والسيارات.


----------



## محمد حمزه (15 يونيو 2006)

*النحـــــاس*

النحـــــــــاس​فلز ذو لون خاص به، بين الحمرة والبنية، أما منصهره، وصفائحه الرقاق جدا فيتميزان بلون أخضر في الضوء النافذ. 
ويأتي النحاس في المجموعة الانتقالية رقم (11) من الجدول الدوري، ورقمه الذري (29)، ووزنه الذري (63.546)، ويبلغ وزنه النوعي (8.9). وينصهر النحاس عند درجة حرارة حوالي (1083) درجة مئوية، ويغلي عند درجة حرارة (2567) مئوية. هذا وتنخفض درجة انصهاره في الهواء، ويعزى أمر الانخفاض في درجة الانصهار إلى تكون أكسيد النحاسوز في المنصهر، نتيجة لاتحاد أكسجين الهواء بالنحاس المنصهر. 
*خصائص النحاس *

النحاس قابل للطرق والسحب، ويتخلف في هذه الصفة عن الفضة والذهب فقط، ويفوق ما تبقى من الفلزات في هذه الميزة. ونظرا لجودة توصيل النحاس للكهربائية والحرارة، إضافة إلى قابليته للطرق والسحب، وكذلك اعتدال ثمنه بات النحاس أكثر العناصر شيوعا في استخدامات الآلات والمعدات على اختلاف أنواعها، وتعدد غاياتها. 
*تاريخ معدن النحاس *


عرف الإنسان النحاس الفطري الذي يوجد في الطبيعة في قطع حمراء نقية مخلوطة بالصخور منذ أكثر من عشرة آلاف عام قبل الميلاد. وهذا النحاس يحتوي على فقاعات هوائية كثيرة ولا يصلح لصنع الأدوات منه. ولقد تغلب سكان حوض الرافدين على هذا العيب وزادوا من صلابة النحاس الفطري بالطرق عليه بالحجارة في الألف السابع قبل الميلاد. وبدأ استخدامه في الأغراض المعيشية منذ حوالي ستة آلاف عام قبل الميلاد. واعتبر هذا التاريخ بداية لعصر حضاري جديد في تاريخ البشرية. 
ولقد تعلم الإنسان فن صهر الخامات قبل الألف السادسة قبل الميلاد، وشكلت بذلك الأدوات المعدنية بصب الفلز المصهور في قوالب مصنوعة من الحجر. وكان المصريون القدماء قد استخدموا النحاس في صنع أنابيب لتوصيل مياه الشرب، وأخرى لصرف المياه القذرة والفضلات من المنازل. فقد عثر الآثريون على ألف وثلاثمائة قدم من الأنابيب النحاسية في معبد هرم أبي صير (الأسرة الخامسة 2750-2625 ق.م). كما عثر على أنابيب مشابهة في آثار قصر كنوسوس بجزيرة كريت (1700-1400 ق.م.). 
وبمعرفة الإنسان طرق استخلاص النحاس وغيره من الفلزات من خاماتها ظهرت حرف ومهن جديدة. وظهرت طبقة أصحاب المناجم وصهر الخامات والنحاسين. وفي عصر الحضارة الإسلامية، استخدم النحاس في صناعة العملات كما استخدم أيضا في صناعة أواني الطعام وأوعية السوائل وأدوات الزينة. ولوقت ما، استخدم النحاس على مدى واسع في طلاء قاع السفن الخشبية حتى لا تتعرض للتلف. وكذلك استخدم في صنعة اللحام لمعدن الحديد . 
ويذكر البيروني من علماء القرن الرابع الهجري / العاشر الميلادي صفة استخدام النحاس كلحام للحديد فيقول في كتابه الجماهر: "لما كان النحاس لحام الحديد قال ذو القرنين "آتوني زبر الحديد حتى إذا ساوى بين الصدفين قال انفخوا حتى إذا جعله نارا قال ائتوني أفرغ عليه قطرا". 
ويستنكر البيروني استعمال النحاس في النقود والدراهم، وأن بعض دراهم النحاس قد تساوي دراهم الفضة، فيقول إن من مكادة الدهر مساواة القطرفية دراهم الفضة في السعر، وإربائها أحيانا عليها، وليست القطرفيات مضروبة من نحاس خلط فيها. 
ويشير البيروني إلى قيمة أحد خامات النحاس فيقول "وبزوريان معدن يعرف (بناوكردم) ـ وتعني قناة العقارب ـ" لما فيه من العقارب القتالة يخلص ذهبه أحيانا، ويخلط مع الناس أحيانا، وربما وجدا فيه متمايزين، لكن ذلك النحاس لا يخلو من ذهب فيه، ويخلص منه بالإحراق من كل منا دانق (0, 5 جرام) إلا أن قيمته، لما لم تفضل عن المنفعة ترك، ولم يتعرض له، ثم ليس لذلك النحاس المتروك ذهبه، مزية على غيره في شيء منه ". 
ولقد ثبت حديثا أن الخام الرئيسي للنحاس هو الكبريتيد المزدوج مع الحديد. أما الخامات الأخرى فهي كبريتيد النحاسوز، وكبريتيد النحاسيك، وأكسيد النحاسيك. ومن خامات النحاس الحجر الأخضر وهو المستعمل في الزينة. 
ويستخرج النحاس عرضا عند تعدين المعادن الأخرى. وهو يدخل في عدد من السبائك المفيدة، والمستعملة على نطاق واسع، وتتفاوت نسبه في هذه السبائك تفاوتا كبيرا. فالشبهان يتألف أساسا من النحاس والخارصين بنسب مختلفة تعتمد على نوع الشبهان المطلوب، والبرنجات تتألف من سبيكة نحاسية يدخل في تركيبها القصدير. وتستعمل سبائك النحاس والنيكل معا حيث يراد للسبيكة مقاومة التآكل. 
*استخدامات النحاس *

عبر التاريخ المدون، استخدم النحاس في صناعة العملات كما استخدم أيضا في صناعة أواني الطعام وأوعية السوائل وأدوات الزينة. ولوقت ما، استخدم النحاس على مدى واسع في طلاء قاع السفن الخشبية حتى لا تتعرض للتلف. 
كما استخدام النحاس بكثرة في خطوط وكابلات الكهرباء الخارجية وفي شبكات الأسلاك داخل البيوت وخيوط اللمبات والآلات الكهربائية مثل المولدات والمحركات وآلات ضبط السرعة والآلات المغناطيسية الكهربائية ومعدات الاتصال. كما استخدم أيضا في صناعة المرسبات الطباعية الكهربائية. وتستخدم كميات كبيرة من النحاس في صناعة الحرير الصناعي. 
كما يستخدم النحاس أيضا في صناعة العديد من الأصباغ وفي صناعة المبيدات الحشرية والمواد المبيدة للفطريات على الرغم من أنه يستبدل بالمواد الكيميائية العضوية الاصطناعية للوفاء بهذه الأغراض.


----------



## عمرالسعيد (15 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
وبارك الله لكم وزادكم من نور علمه انه العليم القدير
وجزى الجميع عنا الخير كله
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مهندس بترول 222 (15 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك يا مهندس الفلزات وارجو لك التوفيق
انا مهندس بترول ولكني جديد على التخصص 
شكرا للمعلومات القيمة


----------



## رفعت عبدالله (15 يونيو 2006)

رفعت عبدالله
عضو
شكرا لك أخى الكريم على هذه المعلومات القيمه و أنا كمهندس كهرباء أعرف جيدا أهمية تشكيل المعادن وسحبها على البارد أو الساخن و النسب التى تضاف بها واليها فى عالم صناعة الموصلات الكهربيه من حيث الجوده الكهربيه و الجوده الميكانيكيه و الناحيه الاقتصاديه فنجد مثلا الفضه هى الأجود كهربيا يليها النحاس ثم الألومونيوم ولكن النحاس هو الأجود ميكانيكيا يليه الألومونيوم ثم الفضه و من الناحيه الاقتصاديه الأ لومنيوم هو الأرخص و نحن فى تنفيذ المشاريع الكهربيه نستخدم الألومنيوم فى جميع خطوط نقل الطاقه الكهربيه الهوائيه بكل جهودها وندعمها بقلب من الصلب لكى تتحمل قوى الشد فعلى سبيل المثال نستخدم الموصل Ascr 380/50 و ذللك فى جهود ال66 و ال220 ك.ف حيث تكون أخف وزنا من النحاس و أقل تكلفه أما فى الكابلات فيفضل أنا تكون من النحاس.


----------



## ادم المصرى (15 يونيو 2006)

:81:اعانكم الله ووفقكم الى مشروع هندسة البترول وان اعاننى الله باى موضوع لن اتاخر عنكم 
سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام مؤقت


----------



## محمد حمزه (16 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لكم جميعا ...... وفي إنتظار مشاركاتكم ..... وترقبوا مفاجأة كبيرة قريبا جدا


----------



## محمد حمزه (17 يونيو 2006)

إليكم هذا الرابط لمشاركة الأخ الفاضل / العزيز بالله
وهي عن سباكة المعادن
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=2947&highlight=%C7%E1%C3%E1%E6%E3%E4%ED%E6%E3


----------



## محمد حمزه (17 يونيو 2006)

وإليكم هذا الرابط لمشاركة للأخ المشرف / صبري النجار ، وهي عن الصلب (الفولاذ) الميت ( killed steel )

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=9118&highlight=%C7%E1%C3%E1%E6%E3%E4%ED%E6%E3


----------



## محمد حمزه (17 يونيو 2006)

وهذا الرابط لمشاركة من الأخ / M.E وهي عن : 
سباكة المعادن باستخدام القوالب الرملية ( Metal casting by the sand mold ) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=4342&highlight=casting


----------



## محمد حمزه (17 يونيو 2006)

إليكم هذا الرابط لمشاركة من / superstar_egy7 حيث طلب فيها المساعدة بمعلومات عن ( sand casting ) وجاءه الرد من الأخ المشرف / motaz_95 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=13882&highlight=casting


----------



## محمد حمزه (17 يونيو 2006)

و هذه مشاركة لمن يستطيع الرد عليها فليتفضل /
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15844&highlight=casting


----------



## محمد حمزه (17 يونيو 2006)

اليكم هذا الرابط لمشاركة عن: المعالجة الحرارية ( heat treatment )
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=9697&highlight=heat+treatment


----------



## محمد حمزه (17 يونيو 2006)

و إليكم هذا الرابط لمشاركة من الأخ/ EmFales وهي استفسار عن تأثير O2 على الحديد ( corrosion )
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=16566&highlight=iron


----------



## محمد حمزه (17 يونيو 2006)

ولكم هذا الموقع الرائع عن (corrosion sience )

http://www.corrosion-doctors.org/InternetResources/NPL.htm#Beginners


----------



## محمد حمزه (17 يونيو 2006)

وإليكم هذا الرابط لمشاركة إستفسارية عن طرق إكساب الحديد اللون الأسود
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=17390&highlight=iron


----------



## محمد حمزه (17 يونيو 2006)

إقرأوا الآتي:
سبحان الله - اهم قاعدة فى لحام المعادن مذكورة فى هذه الآية الكريمة ! 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=218&highlight=destructive+testing


----------



## محمد حمزه (17 يونيو 2006)

و إليكم هذه المشاركة من / inspector و هي عن ( welding defects )
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=1037


----------



## محمد حمزه (17 يونيو 2006)

وهذه مشاركتان للأخ / inspector عن ( Introduction to welding part 1a & 2b )

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=933

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=934


----------



## محمد حمزه (17 يونيو 2006)

مشاركات مختلفة عن التآكل ( corrosion )

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=2975&highlight=corrosion

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=745&highlight=corrosion

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18919&highlight=corrosion

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=11195&highlight=corrosion


----------



## محمد حمزه (17 يونيو 2006)

مشاركة عن: صور لمصافي النفط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=9743&highlight=petrolum


----------



## محمد حمزه (17 يونيو 2006)

مشاركة بعنوان : عناوين شركات البترول في مصر

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14900&highlight=%C8%CA%D1%E6%E1


----------



## محمد حمزه (17 يونيو 2006)

مشاركة عن: علم المواد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=13691&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%DA%CF%ED%E4


----------



## محمد حمزه (17 يونيو 2006)

مشاركة بعنوان: هندسة التعدين مظلووووووووووووومة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=1285&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%DA%CF%ED%E4


----------



## محمد حمزه (17 يونيو 2006)

مشاركة رائعة من الأخ / م.عبدالله بعنوان ( ماذا تعرف عن Superconductors ) 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=1024&highlight=%DF%DD%C7%C1%C9+%C7%E1%CA%E6%D5%ED%E1+%C7%E1%DF%E5%D1%C8%ED


----------



## محمد حمزه (17 يونيو 2006)

هذه مشاركة بعنوان : Steel & Stainless Steel Codes 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15576&highlight=stainless+steel


----------



## محمد حمزه (17 يونيو 2006)

مشاركة بعنوان: صناعة السيارات بمادة التيتانيوم الخاصه بالطائرات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=681&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%ED%CA%C7%E4%ED%E6%E3


----------



## مهاجر (17 يونيو 2006)

*لك جزيل الشكر ... جهد مقدر*

جزاك الله خير اخي مهندس فلزات....

جهد تشكر عليه

وأسف مرة ثانية....


----------



## malk60 (18 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خير اخي[mark="33ff66"] مهندس فلزات[/mark]:14: 
مشكوووووووووووووووالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
وما قصرت وما قصرت وما قصرت 
وما قصرت وما قصرت :14: 
وما قصرت 
الله يعطيك الف عافية على البرامج الممتازة ونتمنا منك المزيد ووووووووووووووووووووووور
:14:


----------



## weldit (18 يونيو 2006)

نعم اخي [glint]مهندس فلزات[/glint]

هذا فعلا جهد رائع ولك مني مليون الف شكر

الله يعطيك العافية ويبارك لك فيما اعطاك

تحياتي واحترامي لشخصكم الكريم


----------



## محمد حمزه (18 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لكم أحبائي المهندسين .... وأتمنى أن تستمروا في مشاركاتكم وآرآئكم


----------



## g_mesh (19 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## اركان علي النصراوي (20 يونيو 2006)

اختصاصي في مجال العمارة والتخطيط الحضري وكنت اتمنى ان تتوفر لدي اي معلومات او تقارير في مجال الفلزات تمنياتي لكم بالموفقية وان كان يتوفر لديكم دروس تعلمية لبرنامج ثري دي ماكس ارغب بالاطلاع عليها مع الشكر
   :13: :13: :13:


----------



## eng_3mr84 (20 يونيو 2006)

Being A Material Engineer, I Would Like To Show Some Of The Effects Of Using The Pecil During Some Types Of Welding Techniques:
The Pencil Active Material Is The Graphite ( Carbon ) Weldabilty Of The Steel During The Tig Process..
The Process Which Has A Great In The
Some Welders Use The Pencil To Make A Good Contact The Electrode And The Steel Piece

, Thats Increases The Carbon Content In Steel Leading Martensite Phase Which Is Very Harmful In Some Operating Systems
To Formation Ofbetween The


----------



## eng.samra group (21 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا على تعاونكم معى*

فى البدايه شكرا على تعاونكم معى ولكننى اريد معلومات كافيه عن كيفيه البحث والاستخراج للبترول وكذلك طين الحفر شكرا


----------



## اركان علي النصراوي (21 يونيو 2006)

انا اشكر اهتمامكم وتعاونكم وارغب بالاطلاع على اي كتاب او دروس توضيحية عن تكامل العمل بين اوتوكاد و الماكس مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عمر المجبري (27 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (28 يونيو 2006)

انا جدا سعيد ان يوضع مثل هكذا مواضيع شكرا لكم وبارك الله بكم


----------



## الحسيني الطاهر (28 يونيو 2006)

*hossenym************

:31: اخي ساعدونا لوتعرفو ما المعنى الكميائي 
Al2o3:c وكيف يمكنني تحضير وهذا هام وجزاكم االله خير الجزاء


----------



## عمر المجبري (29 يونيو 2006)

_السلام عليكم _
_مشكورين يا اخوتنا والله ينور عليكم _


----------



## محمد حمزه (30 يونيو 2006)

*إليك هذه المعلومات*



الحسيني الطاهر قال:


> :31: اخي ساعدونا لوتعرفو ما المعنى الكميائي
> Al2o3:c وكيف يمكنني تحضير وهذا هام وجزاكم االله خير الجزاء


___________________________________________________________
إدخل عبر الرابط التالي لتجد ماتريد إن شاء الله:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21677


----------



## بلبل الحدباء (2 يوليو 2006)

تحية طيبة 
اني حاصل على البكلوريوس في علم الجيولوجيا وارغب في اكمال درسة الماجستير في تخصص المناجم .ارغب ممن لديه معلومات عن هذا التخصص في جامعات ماليزيا ارسال العناوين او في اي جامعات اخرى ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------

